# Swagbucks for Amazon gift cards or extra money! II



## Pam6

Our first thread has gone over 1,000 posts so I will start another thread! 

How to earn swagbucks (SB):
2 SB for clicking through NOSO
1 SB for Daily Poll
5 SB for being DQ'd from surveys (25-250 SB if you qualify and get through EACH survey!)
1 SB for using the toolbar
75 SB + a Bonus 75 SB until the New Year for swagtv...3 SB for every 10 videos. 
100 SB for Android phone/tablet users for swagtv
30 or more a day from search wins. Generally 3-4 search wins a day worth 7-50 SB each.
Special offers: 2- the skies the limit! LOL! The more you do the more SB you earn...some do not credit so check the Offers that credit on FB and other sites.
1-2 SB each for commercial videos 
1-2 SB each for Ad rewards...watch commercial and then input sliding numbers for credit.
10 or more SB from Tasks. I have not done any so I am not much help on this.
SB's can also be earned by playing SB Trivia Challenge on FB.
10 SB for every coupon you redeem. 
10 SB for games, 2 SB for playing 2 games up to 10 SB a day.

4-sometimes as high as 20 SB for Swagcodes. They can be found almost anywhere on the Swagbucks site...twitter, blog, facebook, homepage, swagstore ect. SB generally announces when there will be a big swag code day...a day when they put out several codes in one day. 
Following Swagbucks on FB is one of the best ways to be alerted to codes because people will start posting 'thank you for the code.' So if you see that then go searching! (Reminder that cheat sites and active codes are not to be posted in a public forum or it can get your swag account banned.) 

450 SB= $5 AGC or 700 SB= $5 Paypal Check out the Swagstore for many more options!

Swag on!


----------



## 3ravens

Ummm, Pam. I don't show ad rewards any more. Does it still show up for you?


----------



## punkcat

For me, ad rewards is on the front page now. 

I signed my sister up for an account this weekend while I was visiting her and I tried to lure my money hungry 13 yr old nephew into using it by telling him how many gift cards I have already gotten... lol. Hopefully I can get one of them to use the account...


----------



## giraffe_baby

I cant find the ad rewards either! HUMMM Pam, Im gonna have to hit some of the "other" ways harder when Im off for Christmas break!! LOL get them points adding up fast!!!


----------



## jamala

Has anyone gotten the 500 sb bonus for getting 5 referrals and them getting 50 points each. I got 7 in November and 6 of them got over 50 points but I didn't get my bonus. I sent a ticket into sb last week asking about it and they said just wait till this week and if I qualify I will get them. Most of my referrals are not active with searches but they do surveys and other things.


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> Has anyone gotten the 500 sb bonus for getting 5 referrals and them getting 50 points each. I got 7 in November and 6 of them got over 50 points but I didn't get my bonus. I sent a ticket into sb last week asking about it and they said just wait till this week and if I qualify I will get them. Most of my referrals are not active with searches but they do surveys and other things.


I have gotten at least 15 referrals since the beginning of October and I did not get any bonus at the end of November! I know AT LEAST 5 of them have gotten over 50 SB but I can't prove it.


----------



## mpillow

I got my bonus...got 5 referrals (family) in Oct and was credited in Nov.

If only the 9 ref. I have would get 10 search points a day...I'd have almost have my point quota done!


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> I got my bonus...got 5 referrals (family) in Oct and was credited in Nov.
> 
> If only the 9 ref. I have would get 10 search points a day...I'd have almost have my point quota done!


I thought it specifically said that none of the referrals could have the same address?


----------



## mpillow

I never saw that...??? (was it fine print?)

and technically how would they check? People move out(college) and around so much!

I used my first swagbuck coupons today at Hannaford we'll see how long it takes to get credit.

Had $19.39 in Q and then 2.50 on savingstar items about $40 out of pocket...so I'm at $45 OOP for groceries....should be enough for the month besides milk (that I may get at CVS with GC) I traded 2 dzn eggs for 50# of potatoes yesterday.


----------



## pamda

I got 2 surveys today! It happens so seldom I got all happy and was dancing around the kitchen...lol. Good thing no one was here. And am on doubles in searching which is odd on Monday. 
I got another $5.00 agc ordered last night and will have enough from bing to get one more by Wendesday. Working on swagtv I got 75 points last night doing them.


----------



## jamala

The way I can prove that they have over 50 points each is I "friended" each of my referrals and when you click on "friends" it shows how many points they have. I took a screenshot when they all had over 50 points showing (before they got their AGC's)


----------



## mpillow

nice! I had a bunch of trusted surveys last month and then they kicked me out 'cause I complained about not getting 1 pt DQ and another time was because I was DQed at 95% finished!
I did unlock the peanut surveys and got some there (Quick 10 min and 60 pt)


----------



## mpillow

jamala said:


> The way I can prove that they have over 50 points each is I "friended" each of my referrals and when you click on "friends" it shows how many points they have. I took a screenshot when they all had over 50 points showing (before they got their AGC's)


maybe coincidence but mine did not kick over until each of 5 had earned/redeemed AGC ??? because my kids and my husband all got 50 points on day 1---30 sign up---15 loaded pic----and search win...then my sister got hers a bit later and then the bonus showed


----------



## mpillow

code out --- get it in anytime (hint) before 330pm EST (just a few minutes left)


----------



## Pelenaka

Got an email from YaySave that my prem membership has been activated. 
Now to earn enough sb to redeem some of them paypals ... mama needs tp, lol.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Got an email from YaySave that my prem membership has been activated.
> Now to earn enough sb to redeem some of them paypals ... mama needs tp, lol.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


I know this is off topic but...... Pelenaka, have you ever used family cloth? I found some size flannel sheets at rummage sales and Goodwill and then I cut them into small squares and then I sergered around them with my serger sewing machine. They really are nice to use. I find them to be more absorbent and softer. I don't let the kids (girls) use them because I am afraid they will flush them down the toilet! ACK! But I exclusively used them on the baby as handmade cloth wipes and I loved them for that too!


----------



## mpillow

I finally caved and got a facebook page (just for spam and Q's) today....I'm at 312 points today....swagtv-ing


----------



## pamda

Ordered another 5.00 agc and got my yaysave membership activated today. and all the Amazon stuff was delivered yesterday. Makes me feel good to provide without spending a cent.


----------



## mpillow

pamda said:


> Ordered another 5.00 agc and got my yaysave membership activated today. and all the Amazon stuff was delivered yesterday. Makes me feel good to provide without spending a cent.


NICE! DD16 likes the topaz jewelry they are offering now ...maybe Santa will get word!


----------



## grannygardner

I ordered my fifth $5 agc today. I had ordered two $25s on the 1st. Now I'll work on either a $50 agc or some smaller gift cards for gifts.


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> I finally caved and got a facebook page (just for spam and Q's) today....I'm at 312 points today....swagtv-ing


There is a LOT of points to be earned just by 'like'-ing stuff on FB as well as just loading the games and playing for a few minutes...or just leaving them open for a few minutes. After I get my points I just delete the app. I get at least 100 points or more a week just from FB stuff.


----------



## Pam6

Way to go Pamda and Grannygardner!


----------



## pamda

Pam6 said:


> Way to go Pamda and Grannygardner!


Thanks!


----------



## pamda

Pam6 said:


> There is a LOT of points to be earned just by 'like'-ing stuff on FB as well as just loading the games and playing for a few minutes...or just leaving them open for a few minutes. After I get my points I just delete the app. I get at least 100 points or more a week just from FB stuff.


 Me too. Lots of points on facebook. And I also just delete apps when I remember to do it.


----------



## Pam6

I qualified for a 125 pt survey this morning!! WOOT!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> I know this is off topic but...... Pelenaka, have you ever used family cloth? I found some size flannel sheets at rummage sales and Goodwill and then I cut them into small squares and then I sergered around them with my serger sewing machine. They really are nice to use. I find them to be more absorbent and softer. I don't let the kids (girls) use them because I am afraid they will flush them down the toilet! ACK! But I exclusively used them on the baby as handmade cloth wipes and I loved them for that too!


I have some made up out of an old flannel sheet in preps. But for everyday city use we use TP usually not the fancy kind (thick like Charmin) so when I can get the fancy stuff cheaper I splurge, lol. Really for the most part our need has decreased since children are never home now between school,work, & sports.

We or rather I use cloth sanitary pads that a fellow HT'er gifted to me. The commercial pads that I barter for are for extended time away from home & teen daughters use. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Seeria

For life of me I can't get the surveys to work. I click the link to the survey area and it gives me load errors. I reported it but they said they don't handle the coding for that area so can't help me. grrr


----------



## Pam6

Snowball fight! Join a team and you can earn either 25 or 10 SB when the game is done! (Plus there is a code out!) 
http://blog.swagbucks.com/2011/12/its-the-most-wonderful-time-of-the-year.html


----------



## Pelenaka

Seeria said:


> For life of me I can't get the surveys to work. I click the link to the survey area and it gives me load errors. I reported it but they said they don't handle the coding for that area so can't help me. grrr


They loaded fine for me, have you tried a different browser ?

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pelenaka

Okay Swaggers what team are you all on ? 

Team Jingle Bucks here throwing down the mitten bring it on !!!


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## pamda

Jingle bucks here too, team mates...go..go...go..! LOL


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Okay Swaggers what team are you all on ?
> 
> Team Jingle Bucks here throwing down the mitten bring it on !!!
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


I am on team Let it Swag!


----------



## Elffriend

Has anyone here received an amazon gift certificate in the past day or two? I redeemed for a $5 one last week and it arrived yesterday. However, when I went to add it to my account at amazon, I got an error message. I contacted amazon and they say the gc code I have is invalid. I've contacted swagbucks and I'm waiting to hear back from them. I've been doing swagbucks since June and this is the first time I've had a problem.


----------



## Pam6

Elffriend said:


> Has anyone here received an amazon gift certificate in the past day or two? I redeemed for a $5 one last week and it arrived yesterday. However, when I went to add it to my account at amazon, I got an error message. I contacted amazon and they say the gc code I have is invalid. I've contacted swagbucks and I'm waiting to hear back from them. I've been doing swagbucks since June and this is the first time I've had a problem.


That has never happened to me but I have heard of it happening to other people who post on FB about it. I hope you get it soon! I am always a little worried about that happening with my big $50 AGC's!


----------



## 3ravens

Pam6 said:


> I am on team Let it Swag!


Me too!


----------



## catzkids

Team Let it Swag


----------



## grannygardner

I've been reading today that some people are having problems with their gift card codes. I hope swagbucks gets it straightened out before they send my $75 worth of agcs I have coming.

I'm on team Jingle Bucks.


----------



## Elffriend

I just got a mass email that was sent out by swagbucks that they are currently working with Amazon to fix the problem and hope to have a resolution soon. I hope so since I have another gc I'm waiting on.

I have to say though, swagbucks has been great. I started at the end of June and while I'm not earning big bucks like some, I had over $100 in amazon gc to help with my holiday shopping. Since my kids are older and their wishlists are mostly paperback books, it bought quite a few presents.


----------



## mpillow

Hey Pelenaka.....in your face LOL

Let it Swag! We actually have snow on the ground!

I'm at 346 bucks so far today....facebook stuff


----------



## punkcat

Let it Swag! 

I got the best survey the other day... i got 150 pts for it and then there was a follow up a couple days later that got me 100 pts. I love the surveys.


----------



## Pelenaka

Hi 5s pamda & grannygardner ! Stratagey meeting @ 1100, corner coffee shop. I'll pre-order pastries pm your desires. Ladies we have to carb up there's a 25 sb bonus in it for us that's twenty-five count 'um 1 2 3 4 ... 
Let the craziness begin as if we already weren't swagging our hearts out to pay for Christmas. 

I too got my one $5 paypal deposited into hubby's paypal acct no issues. Didn't get my $25 agc yet but with what's going on I think I can hold off for a bit, lol. I'm sure they'll get this problem fixed soon.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## atobols

I'm in Let it Swag.


----------



## grannygardner

Where's the like button? lol I think facebook has ruined me. I've contributed 137 points to the Jingle Bucks. I'll be contributing about a hundred more today between tasks, SBTV and special offers. I don't get many surveys.


----------



## Pelenaka

K, np grannygardner, I have you down for a bear claw. I've reserved the booth by the fireplace since we just had our 1st real dusting of snow that has actually stuck around. Strange as this time last year we were slammed with over a foot. 

Anyone notice the new icon next to your envelope icon (mail box) ?
I wandered around clicking. What I noticed is that now my swag acct. is linked to two fb pages one is id the other not. There's a button to click to reset but I'm gonna wait.

Swag on ladies swag on ! (Go Jingle Bucks) !!!


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## mpillow

a nice surprise! a 92 point radium offer credited 2 weeks late!


----------



## jamala

Need to vent about swagbucks! I got 11 referrals in November. And I know that 6 of them have well over 50 swagbucks and swagbucks will not give me my 500 bonus bucks. I contacted them last week and they said to wait to this week. I have contacted them 2 times this week and they say I don't qualify. It is so flustrating! I know I got them referrals and I know they have over 50 points. Any suggestions on how to get my points??? I have emailed them all the referrals names, how many points they have and when they signed up under me and still NOTHING. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Elffriend

I got another email from swagbucks and the glitch with the amazon gc from the other day is now fixed. I entered the code into my amazon account and it worked.

Yay!


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> Need to vent about swagbucks! I got 11 referrals in November. And I know that 6 of them have well over 50 swagbucks and swagbucks will not give me my 500 bonus bucks. I contacted them last week and they said to wait to this week. I have contacted them 2 times this week and they say I don't qualify. It is so flustrating! I know I got them referrals and I know they have over 50 points. Any suggestions on how to get my points??? I have emailed them all the referrals names, how many points they have and when they signed up under me and still NOTHING. Thanks for letting me vent.


 I am right there with you! I know that I have had at least 15 people sign up under me since October 1st and I did not get anything at the end of October or November. I wonder if it as mpw said and that you get credit once they have cashed out a $5 AGC. Since most of her referrals had the same address she should not have gotten it according to the rules. (Don't get me wrong, I am VERY glad that she DID get it!) It sounds to me like the computer program on that one is all messed up!


----------



## Pam6

Elffriend said:


> I got another email from swagbucks and the glitch with the amazon gc from the other day is now fixed. I entered the code into my amazon account and it worked.
> 
> Yay!


Thank you for this info! :thumb: That is what I came here to check because I just had two cards clear and if it was still messing up I was going to wait.


----------



## mpillow

I was reading back when swagbucks started and the point system was different...50 points used to equal $5 if I'm not mistaken??? maybe the system was not updated? just guessing...I hope you get it worked out!

I'm at 458 for the day 110 for the team today....doing swagtv
DD has gotten a 26 and a 39 on search this week!


----------



## mpillow

another thought just occured to me...I recall "you must confirm your email" screen prior to ordering first AGC for my kids....is it maybe because they(referrals) did not complete email confirmation when they signed up?...and you have to confirm in order to get AGC that triggered things on my acct? KWIM?


----------



## Pam6

I went back and looked at my post on the old thread and I had 75 referrals on November 9th. I am now up to 89 referrals. That is 14 referrals!! I am sure that at least 5 of them had to of gotten to the 50 swagbucks mark by the end of November. I think I need to send a message in and inquire! I have had 6,582 referral bucks since October 5th.


----------



## mpillow

and you might post to your blog and here to confirm the email they got when they signed up if they have not earned gift cards to date

phenomenal numbers BTW! for referrals!


----------



## Pam6

I just sent off an inquiry:
I was looking at the 5, 50, 500 promotion and I have had 14 referrals sign up under my account since November 9th. I have earned over 6,000 swagbucks from matching referral searches since the beginning of October. It seems to me that the odds that at least 5 of the referrals have not earned 50 swagbucks is pretty slim. I have not received the 500 bonus bucks for this promotions. Could someone please look into this for me, please? 

Hopefully I will get a response but I am guessing I will not get a response until Monday at the earliest.


----------



## mpillow

anyone else having a slow day? stingy with search points...or what? my kids have gotten 26 and thats it!

hope you all did the 19 point phone offer under paymentwall....my kids did it in my facebook and they all got credit...immediately


----------



## Pam6

:doh: I went and did it...I went to Best Buy today and actually fondled the Kindle Fire and the Thrive! WAHHHHH!!!! I want the Thrive BADDDDD!!! At least my mind is made up now! GAH!! $115 more to go!! I better get swaggin'!!


----------



## pamda

Pam6, when I get the I gotta have its on Amazon, I find good used text books in thrift stores, and sell them to Amazon. They add the amount to my account and it adds up. You really don't make alot per book, but it all helps. I have some language books on my desk I paid fifty cents each for that I will make about 25.00 in Amazon credits for. Got to get busy and get them mailed.


----------



## Pam6

pamda said:


> Pam6, when I get the I gotta have its on Amazon, I find good used text books in thrift stores, and sell them to Amazon. They add the amount to my account and it adds up. You really don't make alot per book, but it all helps. I have some language books on my desk I paid fifty cents each for that I will make about 25.00 in Amazon credits for. Got to get busy and get them mailed.


Can you explain how that works? How do you know how much you will get out of each book? How much is the shipping and handling to send them to Amazon?


----------



## pamda

There is a page on Amazon, under your account to sell things on Amazon, you put the ISBN number in there and they tell you how much they will pay,if anything. They are picky..no marks, no old library book, etc. No missing dust covers...etc. They will take some with light highlight marks. Covers need to be clean. They give you a shipping label to tape to the box,so they pay and if they refuse the book after it gets there they will return it at their cost.


They like sewing books, garden books, and so forth. They have to be newish editions though. I sold some books I bought from them after 2 or 3 years. Did not get anyplace close to what I paid but they aren't laying around getting dusty.


----------



## pamda

I got all but one of the 5.00 agcs today and have finally got to almost 50.00 in my account. Yaaaa me..lol


----------



## Seeria

Finally got CRS to fix whatever was wrong so now I can do the trusted surveys. Darn page errors. 
Working on getting a few more Amazon cards so I can pick up homestead supplies. :dance:


----------



## Seeria

Pam6 said:


> wonder if it as mpw said and that you get credit once they have cashed out a $5 AGC.


Pretty sure we signed up under you, Pam, and I did just send a $5 amazon code over to amazon, went through fine. Maybe see if that gives credit to you now?


----------



## Pam6

Seeria said:


> Pretty sure we signed up under you, Pam, and I did just send a $5 amazon code over to amazon, went through fine. Maybe see if that gives credit to you now?


Thanks! I have an email into inquire, but I think it will not credit on its own until the end of the month. Hopefully I will get credit soon!


----------



## mpillow

I gotta tell ya this!

I took DD to town for orthodonture appt....there is free wifi there...40 search points and the code while I waited in the lobby using her netbook and my laptop....oppurtunity!


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> I gotta tell ya this!
> 
> I took DD to town for orthodonture appt....there is free wifi there...40 search points and the code while I waited in the lobby using her netbook and my laptop....oppurtunity!


"Like"


----------



## Pam6

I am going to order the Thrive today!! The grandparents sent us some money for Christmas and I am going to use some of it! I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## jamala

Just heard back on,my 5,50,50 ticket and even though I had proof I qualified they will not give it to me or explain why.


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> Just heard back on,my 5,50,50 ticket and even though I had proof I qualified they will not give it to me or explain why.


Bummer! My email back said I must not have fully understood and that IF I did qualify it would only credit at the end of the month.


----------



## Seeria

Anyone else find the trusted surveys a bit fishy? I spend 10 or 20 minutes doing one only to suddenly be disqualified, and get nothing. I've given them detailed info on me, answered a bunch of their questions and bam, sorry, try again some other day. AND the ones with emails requested keep spamming me. O.O With e-rewards program surveys that do that are removed because it is considered abuse of their users. 
So is this normal? Should I be reporting these companies?


----------



## mpillow

none of the offers or surveys have credited for me today....so frustrating!

anyone do superpoints or similar with decent payout?


----------



## pamda

I do superpoints but they really aren't that good. I can't get anyone to sign up as a referal so that doesn't help. I do iRazo and it does pay ok. Works kind of like swag. 
I sent for my 5th 5.00 amazon card today...and bought a cd and some stuff for the coop and a case of dog food in cans for Earl with what I had. I have a hard time picking what to get some days.


----------



## jamala

Well I finally got swag tv mobile to work on my phone and it will allow you to get 50 rounds so 100 swagbucks per day. So in 5 days I will make up those points they will not let me have for doing their 5, 50, 500 referrals thing.


----------



## Pelenaka

Sorry to hear about the issues you all are having collecting on the referral bonus program. 

Last week I had a really great swag day with a total of 604 sb in all. Actually qualified for 3 surveys. I think the neighbor's heard me scream when I was awarded the sb for the final one. 
Problem now is that even when I have a good day of 250 + swagbucks nothing can compare to that rush of winning on that day. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Halfway

I really need to get into the swagbucks. Seems I am missing some fun. :drum:


----------



## pamda

Halfway said:


> I really need to get into the swagbucks. Seems I am missing some fun. :drum:


 Yeppers, you do and are..lol

http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/auntgram55


----------



## Pam6

Halfway said:


> I really need to get into the swagbucks. Seems I am missing some fun. :drum:


Well, get signed up (if you haven't already) and start earning!! Seeing the money add up in the Amazon account or watching the UPS bring a new goodie or getting a load of goodies from the store with an egift card is addicting! 
If you have any questions or need any help feel free to ask! :happy:


----------



## Pam6

Oh yeah....and GO TEAM Let it Swag!!! :banana:


----------



## pamda

I think the ups guy hates me. lol. My dughter used her gift card to buy 40 lbs of cat litter last week. No shipping because it's on a every month subscription.


----------



## giraffe_baby

Ive kinda been slipping on the swag... but hoping once i get my new phone in Jan i can do most of it "MOBILE!!" I still have gotten 2 cards for this month which is good considering how busy ive been!


----------



## mpillow

there's a quick 2 min auto ins. quote for 137 swags that worked quick and easy (follow the directions at offer) under *super rewards*


----------



## mpillow

a stellar day for me! no surveys but I've still done *576 SB* (and 5 loads of laundry washed at home and dried at laundrymat---our lovely yellow lab makes a mess snuggling the kids on the couch/beds!)

so far this month I've gotten 3 $5 AGC and 2 $10 kmart (you can get 5 of one specific card then buy diff store and/or amount$....) made $60 last month...hope to do a little better this month!


----------



## atobols

Anybody recall how long it takes to get amazon gift cards via email? I instantly verified them when I ordered them and it's been a little over a week. I don't really need them right now I'm just wondering when I should expect to see them.

ETA: Ignore this, I went and checked my past orders. It looks like they usually take between 8 and 10 days to be shipped.


----------



## mpillow

I've had them go as long as 14 days!

Someone from HT that signed up under me got a 50 search today! HOORAY for both of us!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Halfway said:


> I really need to get into the swagbucks. Seems I am missing some fun. :drum:


Oh, yeah, sb is fun, and those amazon cards add up! I nearly have enough for a Kindle Fire right now. 
Sweet!


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> I've had them go as long as 14 days!
> 
> Someone from HT that signed up under me got a 50 search today! HOORAY for both of us!


Awesome! One of my referrals got a 50 today too!! :clap:


----------



## Pam6

manygoatsnmore said:


> Oh, yeah, sb is fun, and those amazon cards add up! I nearly have enough for a Kindle Fire right now.
> Sweet!


Woohoo!! I hope you can get your Kindle Fire  quickly!


----------



## mpillow

movie codes again


----------



## Pam6

Big things happening Monday on SB! Swagcode Extravaganza! 70 SB up for grabs throughout the day! Holiday collector bills will start also! I hope everyone on here gets them ALL this time!! I wish you all lots of 19 SB Collector bills too!!


----------



## mpillow

yesterday both of my teens got 11 and 25 searches! Today a whole 16 in search points! 

oh well... in 17 days I've gotten 3 kmart $10 and 3 $5 AGC 

I find that the reward program forum at mycoupons (posted in first swagbucks thread) helps tremendously to get the best offers and the peanut surveys are quick and easy 60pt

I did 187 in an hour at the library today!


----------



## charmd2

looks like they have all the gift certificates at 10%. Picked up $5 amazon for 450 points


----------



## Pelenaka

mpillow said:


> yesterday both of my teens got 11 and 25 searches! Today a whole 16 in search points!
> 
> oh well... in 17 days I've gotten 3 kmart $10 and 3 $5 AGC
> 
> I find that the reward program forum at mycoupons (posted in first swagbucks thread) helps tremendously to get the best offers and the peanut surveys are quick and easy 60pt
> 
> I did 187 in an hour at the library today!


Way to go mp! :sing:

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

code #1 was out at 8am EST 6point on tweety bird


----------



## manygoatsnmore

mpillow said:


> code #1 was out at 8am EST 6point on tweety bird





Good until 8am pst. 

Swag on!


----------



## mpillow

blog #2


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Got it! Good until 10am pst, 5 sb.


----------



## mpillow

now#3


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Only 10 more minutes to get 8 sb!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

New code out: blog, 5sb, expires at 2pm pst.

That's 24 sb so far, with 70 total available today.

One of my referrals hit a big search win yesterday, too - 39 sb, yay, both of us!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

2 active codes out on the blog right now, both 5 points and expire at 2pm pst.


----------



## mpillow

there were 2 sets of movie choices...choose one of each set 5 pts each total of 10 ...should be at 29pts


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Right, 29 after adding in the 5 from the 2nd movie choice. Now it's up to 34 with the 3rd code, also expiring at 2pm pst, check the chatbar.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

New code is up, on the main page, worth 9sb and good until 3pm pst. Hope all of you are getting them - up to 43 so far. I hear there are to be 8 codes all together, but I don't know how good that info is. What I'm hearing is that there will be one more code worth 27sb. Now THAT is the one I want to get.


----------



## jamala

How many total codes have there been today?


----------



## jamala

another code for 7


----------



## manygoatsnmore

PM me, Jamala!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Okay, I guess there are 2 more codes after this 7sb code...the movie codes didn't count toward the 70, so there are really 80sb available? :shrug:


----------



## jamala

Missed the 3rd code today because I had to take DD to the orthodontist but so far I have the rest of them.


----------



## pamda

Really, I am almost sick of swag bucks after today..almost


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Yeah. I am ready to do something else!


----------



## mpillow

I agree I'm sick of being on "alert"....cant do a survey or anything 'cause dialup locks up if I get too fancy so here I sit....with a head full of snot and code after code...

somethng about newsletter?


----------



## pamda

It's in the blog now..very fun and easy if you got the rest


----------



## mpillow

Done....every last one


----------



## Pam6

Congrats to all of you that snatched up codes today! I got a total of SIX SB today! LOL! 
My mom talked me into going shopping with her so I was not home. Then my mom's Thrive came in the mail today so I had to get it all set up for her! I ordered mine on Monday and it did not ship until Saturday...expected Delivery Date: Dec 23. I checked the tracking and it is 72 miles away!! That's right! 72 miles away!! UGH! My mom ordered her's on Friday and added two day shipping and got her's early this morning!! NOT FAIR!!
Well, at least I know how to set mine all up now! Playing the SB mobile TV on hers was really easy!


----------



## 3ravens

I got 35 bucks worth of codes yesterday, and that was with being in and out all day. I got a 19 Christmas buck today. Hope to get an agc today!


----------



## Pam6

Way to go 3ravens!

I got the 19 CB yesterday and the 7 this morning! My mom did has earned 90 SB with her Thrive already! My mom and brother were literally watching swagtv on their Thrive and on the computer watching their meter go up!! Sigh..... I hope my Thrive comes today!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I got them all! Got the 6 collector buck, too, and then my laptop internet gave up the ghost again. Typing this on my cellphone isn't much fun!


----------



## atobols

I got all the codes yesterday :dance:

I still need 2 of the collector bucks, the 2 in between 11 and 6. I also discovered the sbtrivia site and that has helped me out a lot. The facebook wall is incredibly helpful


----------



## 3ravens

Codes out 'til 2PM PST! Now, I'm gonna go read Pam's blog.......


----------



## Pam6

My Thrive is now 198 miles away!! :Bawling: It is definitely getting the full tour!! They wonder why the PO doesn't have any money!! If they would stop sending packages on LONNNNGGG vacations they would probably have more money! 

I have got trips so far today 7/26/19! I do like having a 19 for a CB because it really boosts my search points! 3 of my referrals got a 19 today too!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Internet is back for now.  I've been letting Comedy Central run on my sbtv mobile app on my phone - I'm not sure how many sb you are allowed to earn on it each day, but it's been fast and easy and I'm up to 50 right now. I'd been trying to run the movie trailers before and not only are they long, but they tend to quit right before the end, so you don't get credit for them. Then, when they quit, the phone shuts off. The short jokes on Comedy Central are working much better, and they are entertaining!

I've got the 11, 7 and 6 collector bucks - just need the 9 and 19 to get the bonus now! Hopefully, I'll be able to stay on-line long enough to get them - it seems like I rarely get search sb when I'm on my mobile.

Pam, I'm sorry you had to miss the rest of the codes yesterday. I ended up getting about half of them on my phone and half on the computer, depending on if the house internet was working. Sure wish I could figure out how to make my laptop run from my phone so I could get rid of HughesNet. They never did send my new modem and this one works intermittently and SLOOOWLY. 

It's so nice to be earning decent sb again!


----------



## jamala

You can do 50 rounds on mobil for 100 sb each day.


----------



## grannygardner

manygoatsmore, you can earn 100 swagbucks a day by doing SBTV mobile. 


I have three of the collector bills ( some of them multiple times) and am trying to finish out a $50 agc today. I already have my five $5s and two $25s this month. I will be sad to see the extra 75 sbs a day from swagbucks tv quit at the end of the year. I've taken advantage of that and earned lots of extra swagbucks this month. :nanner:


----------



## Pam6

My Thrive is now 33 miles away as of 4:30AM!! What are the chances of it getting here today??? Haha...since I have a MILLION things to do today it will probably come today and then have to be put on the shelf to really tease me!! 

Today I am making homemade chocolate treats and homemade caramel corn and pizzelles. While the kids are at church tonight I have to wrap presents and put three tied off fleece blankets together! So I will not get much swaggin in today! I still need two more CB, 6 and 9.


----------



## giraffe_baby

I have so far gotten the 19 CB but no others  .. Now im off for 12 days I hope to get more daily!!! I may hit hubby up to use his smartphone to do some of the points.. I get a new phone myself on the 5th of jan!!! Im slow to earn this month.. We have gotten 2 each... So I have to get busy!! I have tons of survey's waiting too!! Time to get filling em out.. OHHH and did ya'll know when you get that 3 pt thing in your email.. if you dont have time to watch the video... you can click it.. open it in another window... go back to inbox, click on the "CLICK HERE" and I always mark " didnt see video" and get the 3 pts automatically!


----------



## Pam6

I got my thrive today!!! Woot!!! :happy: I check the tracking info and it said it was into my local post office so I called and had the post master check and I made it to the post office 5 minutes before they closed to get it!! WOOHOO!! 
Of course now that I have some games loaded on it the kids have stolen it!! LOL! 
I am looking forward to getting the extra 100 SB a day!!


----------



## atobols

Hope you enjoy your Thrive!

DH and I both got all our collector bills yesterday.


----------



## jamala

Update on 5, 50, 500 promotion! I was not going to give up since I had proof that I qualified. Erica at swagbucks was very rude and refused to give in. Finally she emailed back last Wed. saying I would get the points by Friday but was rude in her email. Yesterday I emailed back that I still had not gotten the points and attached another screen shot of my referral page and friend page showing their number of points. Monica replied back that she was SO sorry and did not understand why it didn't credit and gave me the points right away. So if you know you have qualified keep trying. 500 swagbucks is alot to me so I just kept trying and they finally gave me my reward.


----------



## Pam6

Jamala that is awesome that you got the points!!! Persistence sure does pay!!


----------



## Pelenaka

pamda said:


> Ordered another 5.00 agc and got my yaysave membership activated today. and all the Amazon stuff was delivered yesterday. Makes me feel good to provide without spending a cent.


For those of us that scored the premium (added discounts & no S&H) YaySave membership you should have an email in your swagbuck acct. for a limited time 500 sb if you do an order over $25. This offer is different in that you can order anything on the site not just jewelry. 

I scored TP for $1.33 per 4 pack Charmin (3 of those were free because I also got a $5 paypal card earlier this month) & a pack of Pampers newborn diapers for a gf who is due soon $3.33 for 20. 
She's planning on using cloth but sometimes it's nice to pin a disposable on the baby's bum when you haven't done a load of nappies.

Anyway as pamda wrote it's good to provide without spending a cent. Just another way to make swagbucks work.

Happy Swagging everyone,
~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## pamda

I am working on an order from them right now. They have great prices on tp. I think I will do pay pal with my next swag order.


----------



## mpillow

the disposables for the overnight are nice too...especially if it means baby doesnt feel wet and wake up!
CVS(buy 6 or 7 get one free) and manufacture Q and Savingstar are a nice combo for diapers...huggies in particular (my 10yo is a bed wetter and rail thin so we use size 5 diapers for night time) and often a spend $30 get 10 back deal.

had 2 surveys under peanut, a 33pt search and my 25 let it swag bonus in an hour at the library...
Saving for sons college computer (Amazon)...we are waiting on acceptance letter for Maine Maritime Academy...marine systems engineer or power plant...the boy is smart and handsome! I have to get him to do more swag....I was showing him how much is in my gift card section...he was impressed and *hopefully motivated.*


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Very cool that you got your points, Jam!

Thanks for the info on how many sb I can get from sbtv mobile. I'm not working up to my potential, lol, only 190sb so far in the last 3 days. Now that I know how many I can get, I might just get all 5 agc this month after all!

I still need the 19 cb, but I have the rest. Kudos to those of you who already got them all!


----------



## jamala

I have all but the snowball fight one, maybe I can get them all this time.


----------



## pamda

There are $5.00 gift cards for Kmart (Sears..Lands End,etc) on sale right now. 529 swagbucks each. I ordered 2 to use for groceries, or maybe socks..lol.


----------



## vicb66

I just signed up today for swagbucks.I'm home all day here in front of the computer.I was wondering how a typical day works for you guys and how to get the most points for my time.I wish you all wouldn't use abbreviations.I understand that most of you know what they are but please note that there are a TON of newbies and we'd benefit from the time you've already put in to learning they system.I understand that sounds like cheating a bit but I'm willing to exchange any information about the soap making and dog grooming business in exchange for the free info.


----------



## jamala

Vic66, welcome! 
A typical day for me is to do daily poll, NOSO, and a search first thing in the morning. Then I plug my phone in to charge and set swag tv mobil to play. I check for surveys if I have time and then special offers. I start playing swag tv on the computer (if I have time). I let swag tv play while I get breakfast and start school stuff with the kids. Around lunch I start searching again and again after dinner at night. I also search right before bed. If I have a night where I just can't sleep I do surveys. 
I have done the check my credit offer and then I set my calendar in my phone to remind me to cancel in 7 days before the free offer runs out. I have also done the netflix offer and cancelled before the free trial was over.


----------



## Pelenaka

pamda, thanks for the tip on the gift card sale. I have a bit under 1,000 swagbucks that I was gonna redeem for the last of my five $5 amazon gift cards but I'll wait and see. Really need another sale on paypal gift cards. Than again mama could use socks, lol. 

I've been really blessed with scoring extra swagbucks by reading the facebook page - Swagbucks Offers That Credit (ty GrannyGardener). Fellow swaggers post when they find a deal. Look for the ones that are free such as the "like" a product on facebook for 10 swagbucks. If I try hard I am usually able to earn another 75 or 100 swagbucks a day doing the free special offers. Coupled with the swagtv, searches, games, bonus videos I average 200 - 400. Earlier this month I had a 604 sb day but that was unusual as I completed two surveys. 

I've only done 3 special offers that required buying a product, two were household items I use on the Yaysave site, the other was business cards thru VistaPrint. Extremely happy with the cards and it was a great deal.

Hubby scores really well on surveys. 


Happy Swaging everyone,
~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## atobols

jamala said:


> Vic66, welcome!
> A typical day for me is to do daily poll, NOSO, and a search first thing in the morning. Then I plug my phone in to charge and set swag tv mobil to play. I check for surveys if I have time and then special offers.


This is exactly what I do every morning. I don't do SwagTV because I'm on a slow internet connection and the videos take forever to load. I also start up facebook and check out the Swagbucks wall. If you read the wall a few minutes a day you'll learn a lot and get tipped off as to when codes are listed.

This is also a good place to get basic information and to figure things out in the beginning: Swagging 101


----------



## mpillow

i like this site:

http://www.mycoupons.com/boards/rewards-programs-rp/

lots of surveys under paymentwall---did the vitamin102, 82 and a 36 today


----------



## mpillow

I just started oct1 and the girls and my husband have done a good amount...$50 at CVS
$45 at Kmart/Sears, and $150 at Amazon....no complaints from me!


----------



## Pam6

vicb66 said:


> I just signed up today for swagbucks.I'm home all day here in front of the computer.I was wondering how a typical day works for you guys and how to get the most points for my time.I wish you all wouldn't use abbreviations.I understand that most of you know what they are but please note that there are a TON of newbies and we'd benefit from the time you've already put in to learning they system.I understand that sounds like cheating a bit but I'm willing to exchange any information about the soap making and dog grooming business in exchange for the free info.


Welcome!
How to earn swagbucks (SB):
2 SB for clicking through NOSO
1 SB for Daily Poll
5 SB for being DQ'd from surveys (25-250 SB if you qualify and get through EACH survey!)
1 SB for using the toolbar
75 SB + a Bonus 75 SB until the New Year for swagtv...3 SB for every 10 videos. 
100 SB for Android phone/tablet users for swagtv
30 or more a day from search wins. Generally 3-4 search wins a day worth 7-50 SB each.
Special offers: 2- the skies the limit! LOL! The more you do the more SB you earn...some do not credit so check the Offers that credit on FB and other sites.
1-2 SB each for commercial videos 
1-2 SB each for Ad rewards...watch commercial and then input sliding numbers for credit.
10 or more SB from Tasks. I have not done any so I am not much help on this.
SB's can also be earned by playing SB Trivia Challenge on FB.
10 SB for every coupon you redeem. 
10 SB for games, 2 SB for playing 2 games up to 10 SB a day.

4-sometimes as high as 20 SB for Swagcodes. They can be found almost anywhere on the Swagbucks site...twitter, blog, facebook, homepage, swagstore ect. SB generally announces when there will be a big swag code day...a day when they put out several codes in one day. 
Following Swagbucks on FB is one of the best ways to be alerted to codes because people will start posting 'thank you for the code.' So if you see that then go searching! (Reminder that cheat sites and active codes are not to be posted in a public forum or it can get your swag account banned.) 

I earn anywhere from 200-400 Swagbucks on a typical day. More if I attempt surveys less when I am working outside the my home and I don't have time to even turn the computer. 
If you have any questions feel free to ask and we will all do our best to help!


----------



## mpillow

I got a 47 search this morning!


----------



## pamda

mpillow said:


> I got a 47 search this morning!


 Awesome score!


----------



## mpillow

struggling...to get to 529 for $5 sears card....at 452....looks like a trip to the library...man its cold out today!


----------



## mpillow

i did the 204 pt ins.offer in the inbox for ins. you dial an 877 number to get pin # after you fill in 2-3pgs info...credits instantly (select looking for ins.----not doing it for points)


----------



## Pam6

I got the 9 so I now have all of the Collector Bills! YAY! I am totally loving my Thrive too! I have been getting the extra 100 SB a day and I have been watching the Free Android App of the day and today's is Rudolph an iStory! It is awesome!!


----------



## 3ravens

got my last collector bill too! Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## Pam6

Merry Christmas everyone! I have my swag mobile going on my Thrive...on round 14. One of my referrals got a 50 this morning! WOOT! 

Congrats 3ravens on getting all of the Collector Bills!


----------



## pamda

There is a code out until 5pm pt...In blog..Merry Christmas, swag buck peeeps! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the heads up on the code Pamda!


----------



## giraffe_baby

Got the Christmas code, and cant wait to get a smart phone and earn points and not be tied to the pc!!!


----------



## Pam6

WOW! I am at 50,002 lifetime swagbucks!!! I am 3,530 SB today!


----------



## SquashNut

the surveys look like the same stuff that you get caught up on when your doing samples. I signed up for the peanuts stuff. I think.


----------



## mpillow

SN... the *peanut labs* is 20 Questions to unlock the surveys...starts with male or female....other surveys under* paymentwall tab* and then the *trusted surveys* under the "trusted survey" key under EARN (you have to do some profile work for these too)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## jamala

My DD got a kindle fire for Christmas and I really want one now. Pam--I know you just got the thrive, how do you like it and what is the big difference between the fire and thrive???


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> My DD got a kindle fire for Christmas and I really want one now. Pam--I know you just got the thrive, how do you like it and what is the big difference between the fire and thrive???


LOVE IT!!!!!!! The Thrive has a bigger screen 10" vs 7". You can expand the storage by using SD cards. The Android apps work on the Thrive...not all Android apps are Kindle Fire compatible. They are coming out with more and more Fire games/apps but they cost 5x as much! Swagtv mobile on Thrive, can't get that on Fire. That is $25 a month in AGC! It will make up for the price difference just on that in 6 months. 
One hour to charge the Thrive...4 hours to charge Fire. 
I went and played with them both at Best Buy and oh the difference in how they feel!!! The Thrive feels so much more unbreakable. 
There is a camera on the Thrive...two actually. You can Skype on it...not sure that I ever will though but I could because my mom has one too! 
Thrive has an adjustable back lit screen (brightness). The Fire is not back lit so you can not use it in the dark. My work requires me to sit in my car at night....no light. You have to have an outside light source to read with the Fire. 
I can check my email and get on all of my websites from the Thrive. I am not sure how much internet searching you can do with the Fire. 
Battery can be changed out on the Thrive. Battery dies on the Fire it is done for! Plus I can buy an extra battery IF I wanted to and change it out if one dies so I can keep using it without going without it while it sits in the garage to charge at work....not an option with the Fire. 
I have had my Thrive for 5 days and I LOVE IT!! I have also read on the Amazon forum that a lot of people have had problems with their Fires too...not turning on, battery taking longer and longer to charge and many other problems.


----------



## jamala

I have been trying to get swagtv mobile to load for her and so for no luck it says "no smartphone number associated with this account" I don't know what that means but she can do regular swagbucks on it. Guess I will wait till I can save up enough cash to get the thrive.


----------



## mpillow

thanks for the thrive info !


----------



## jamala

I was bummed because I have not gotten all the cb again this time but today I have gotten a 19/9/29 so that is way more than the 12 bonus bucks I would have gotten for collecting them all. I am only missing the snowball fight (6). 
Pam--I have decided to go for the thrive. I am hoping by mother's day I will have saved up enough to get it. I will not be able to do swagtv mobile after Jan. because my cell provider is going to start charging for streaming so that is 100 points less a day I will have.


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> I have been trying to get swagtv mobile to load for her and so for no luck it says "no smartphone number associated with this account" I don't know what that means but she can do regular swagbucks on it. Guess I will wait till I can save up enough cash to get the thrive.


Are you trying to do swagtv-mobile on her Kindle Fire? Swagtv mobile is not Fire compatible because Fire does not support Flash player.


----------



## Pam6

There is two things the Fire does that the Thrive does not...Text to Speech & Collections. The Kindle App works great on the Thrive except the Text to Speech and organizing collections...ability to separate books by genre...features do not work on the Thrive...yet. Hopefully they will update the app soon.


----------



## jamala

Thank you so much Pam, I am not tech savey at all.


----------



## Pam6

My mom and I went into Best Buy today to get some work done on her computer...she got a virus...and the girl said that a LOT of Kindle Fires have been returned already!! She said she had not heard of any Thrives being returned for malfunctions...thought I would just let you all know. 
So far I have earned 764 swagbucks with the swagtv mobile app on my Thrive! I think my kids have played on my Thrive more than I have! LOL! I did play a game, Special Enquiry Detail while I was at work Monday. It is a hidden object game with a murder mystery thrown in. It really was a cool game!! I spent HOURS on it! LOL!


----------



## mpillow

the Big Fish games are a good deal to get games like that, Pam....my kids love the nancy drew and 13th skull? type games usually about $10 you can get like 400 or 500 points and pay $2.99 as a new customer....my girls ages 16 and 10 often play together (REALLY!) and have loads of fun sleuthing around...


----------



## mpillow

12 point code out till tomorrow 6am pst


----------



## Pam6

:banana: 100 referrals!!! :nanner: I now have 100 referrals!! WOOT!!! It would just be nice if they were all active...ok I would be happy if just have of them were active!! :grin:


----------



## Pelenaka

mpillow said:


> 12 point code out till tomorrow 6am pst


Thanks, we both got it. The code was enough for hubby to get his last $5 agc for January. He really is enjoying amazon shopping for his passion (gun stuffs). Along with paying the cable (wifi) bill for the past two months.
This year I've earned $425 in gift cards. But if you factor the value of the items I have bought I'm sure it's a few hundred more.

Pam6, congrats ! You go girl !

Happy Swagging New Year everyone !


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## mpillow

at 78 on swagtv....today 150 ends?


----------



## mpillow

you all know I get free dialup...(my sister who uses hers rarely)
I've had free wifi for 3 days (my 10yo discovered it while she was playing gizmos and gadgets on laptop...in a certain area of the house!)

We really are in the woods...we have wifi but limited cellular LOL


----------



## Pam6

So you have high speed internet now through the wi-fi hot spot in your house?? Cool!!


----------



## giraffe_baby

TOTAL this (past) yr Between Hubby and I we earned $160 (only started last week in aug) I think thats pretty good`!!! Im excited to see how much I can earn this year!


----------



## jamala

My total for this year was $280. I started the last week of June. I can't wait to see how many I can earn this year too. My goal is to earn at least $400 so that I can buy Christmas next year.


----------



## Pam6

I am guessing that as long as they keep the swagtv mobile then I will probably be over $600 this year....and then I will probably have to claim it on my taxes!


----------



## mpillow

well free wifi is intermittent...but I did have 70 points by 830am this morning....and then it was warm and so I think the signal is related to air density....cool temps improves service!

something is better than nothing!

I joined Oct.1 and did $160 my girls, husband, son did another $100.....200 pts a day is my goal going forward...


----------



## punkcat

Pam6 said:


> :banana: 100 referrals!!! :nanner: I now have 100 referrals!! WOOT!!! It would just be nice if they were all active...ok I would be happy if just have of them were active!! :grin:


I am so jealous!!!! Haha. I only have one referral and that's only because I signed my sister up for an account while I was visiting her. I was hoping to talk my nephew into doing it, but he's 13 and doesn't think a $5 gift card is worth doing anything for. *eyeroll*


----------



## mpillow

shopped at kmart.com today had $40 from swagbucks and then got $25 off $125 from

recyclebank

http://www.recyclebank.com/referafr...-a-friend-_-direct link-_-G8250294-_-referral

5 pairs of jeans, 2pkg socks, 1 101 piece tool set== $90 with shipping 

still havent had xmas at home...


----------



## SquashNut

Ok, what am I doing wrong, I've been signed up for 12 days and still only 181 points.


----------



## giraffe_baby

Ok, got a tablet for my birthday present from my dad.. trying to figure out the swagtv on it!! LOL but I cant get any referals.. I have 3 (one is hubby) sooo i grow slow!


----------



## Pam6

giraffe_baby said:


> Ok, got a tablet for my birthday present from my dad.. trying to figure out the swagtv on it!! LOL but I cant get any referals.. I have 3 (one is hubby) sooo i grow slow!


Congrats on the new tablet!


----------



## Pam6

SquashNut said:


> Ok, what am I doing wrong, I've been signed up for 12 days and still only 181 points.


Did you go to trusted surveys and complete all of the profile surverys? That is like 75 SB right there.
3-4 search wins a day= 30-40 a day
10 SB a day on games (That should have been 120 points right there in 12 days.) 
Commercial ads on the front page 4-7 SB a day
kmart coupon was recently out on Radium one...not sure if it is still on there. 14 points for hitting print. 
Watch Swagbucks offers that credit on FB and people post when they find good ones. Sometimes you can get 100 points a day just from these offers! 
Have you tried any of the surveys? 
Swagtv up to 150 points a day. I got 90 last night while I was reading The zombie mom journal. 
Did you upload a profile picture? I think when DH signed up he got 30 SB just for doing that.


----------



## mpillow

under *special offers* tab on left of page

*ad rewards *has videos usually twice a day 5-10 points a day
*gambit* usually has at least 2 videos twice a day 4 points
games --10 points for playing 20 games (its okay to lose let the score screen come up for more consistent credit)
NOSO/POLL 3 points 

one search win a day 10 points...

Swagtv (time consuming but 150 points)

surveys are found under *peanut labs* *paymentwall* and *trusted surveys*

30 points a day is an easy goal...maybe 15 minutes each morning


----------



## Pam6

I just got a 22 on a search for "amazon". YAY! I have only been getting 2-3 search wins a day lately. Quads (4 wins) seems to be few and far between lately. 

A suggestion for the newbies....do not over search or search to fast or you will get a pop up screen about the rules or something (I can't remember exactly) but it means that you are on a time out from search wins for like 24 hours or something.


----------



## mpillow

just got my first 10 pt for coupon redemption!!


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> just got my first 10 pt for coupon redemption!!


Awesome!


----------



## SquashNut

mpillow said:


> just got my first 10 pt for coupon redemption!!


how does swagbucks know you redeemed a coupon?


----------



## mpillow

SquashNut said:


> how does swagbucks know you redeemed a coupon?


I would guess that my swag id is embed in the barcode when I print


----------



## SquashNut

OK, I thought the only way would be for you to put the coupons on a store card. The only store here that has one is way over priced even after you use coupons.
Interesting. there is a coupons this week off milk that is good in my area. Might have to print that one.


----------



## mpillow

u can print and load cards @ swag....i print but also use saving star that is based


----------



## Pam6

I was just over at Swagbucks on FB and they say that the swagmobile app does work on the Kindle Fire!
Link for app: http://db.tt/aJv5Y8Ma
You need to go to Settings on your Fire. Then Device and turn Allow Installation of Applications on. Then click on the above link while on the Fire and install it. I hope it works for you all!


----------



## mpillow

FYI under peanut labs surveys today I've done 148 points in surveys...about 5 min for last one and it was 60 points!


----------



## jamala

Thanks Pam, I will try to get it installed on my daughters fire tomorrow and let you know if it works. I am still going to save for the thrive tablet.


----------



## jamala

THANKS Pam! It works! She is happily swagtv mobile now. She hopes to earn the 5 $5 AGC's each month to pay for her books/games/movies for her kindle fire.


----------



## Pam6

jamala said:


> THANKS Pam! It works! She is happily swagtv mobile now. She hopes to earn the 5 $5 AGC's each month to pay for her books/games/movies for her kindle fire.


GREAT!! I am so glad it works!!


----------



## giraffe_baby

I havent had time to mess with my tablet to get the swagtv on it  gotta figure out why like java wont play ( the NOSO wont show me the "word) BUT today I got my FREE 50 swags for getting OLD!!  lol :dance:


----------



## Pam6

Happy Birthday Giraffe Baby!


----------



## SquashNut

When the time comes can you use multiple gift cards on the same Amazon order? Or the same Pay pal order?


----------



## Pam6

SquashNut said:


> When the time comes can you use multiple gift cards on the same Amazon order? Or the same Pay pal order?


Yes, you just 'deposit' them all into your Amazon Account and then the next purchase you make will use up your gift card balance first. 
By deposit I mean you will get a code in your My Gift Cards account under your swag points. You will need to copy and paste the code into the Apply a Gift Card to My Balance section under your Amazon account. 
I have not redeemed any paypal but I believe they will only send the money to the email address your account is under.


----------



## Pam6

I am 400 SB away from a $50 AGC! Hopefully I will be able to cash it out tomorrow! This is by far the fastest I have ever earned a $50 AGC! It looks like my mom is going to earn her first $50 AGC by the end of this month or the beginning of next month. She is super excited about that! It is mostly due to the fact that we are getting the extra 100 SB a day from swagtv mobile! I am so glad the comedy time videos are back!


----------



## mpillow

Did my first tasks today...70pts total from 3 batches some are easier than others! Got a back credit offer from paymentwall...


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on the 70 SB from tasks Mpillow!!

I have 200 SB to go for my $50 AGC so I should be able to cash it out some time in the morning! I had one referral get a 25 today and another one got a 39 on searches! So far I have gotten 135 SB from referrals today!


----------



## mpillow

I got an internet wifi booster(amazon $37.99) so i have steady signal over 25 degrees! Its not the fastest wifi but its much warmer at home than in the car @ library!

50 bday bucks for me tomorrow!


----------



## giraffe_baby

happy EARLY B DAY mpillow... and guess what I got my DROID yesterday and IT DOES THE SWAGTV!!  ANCE:


----------



## mpillow

giraffe_baby said:


> happy EARLY B DAY mpillow... and guess what I got my DROID yesterday and IT DOES THE SWAGTV!!  ANCE:


Nice!
and thanks!

Question about mobile tv...are you guys using internet or phone service(unlimited?) to complete on the phones and tablets?explain to me please!


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> Nice!
> and thanks!
> 
> Question about mobile tv...are you guys using internet or phone service(unlimited?) to complete on the phones and tablets?explain to me please!


I am using wifi on my internet. You have to have 3G and a phone service plan in order to use the phone service, but if you have 3G with wifi I believe it picks up the wifi before using the 3G or you have to set it to go to wifi vs 3G...something like that.


----------



## Pam6

giraffe_baby said:


> happy EARLY B DAY mpillow... and guess what I got my DROID yesterday and IT DOES THE SWAGTV!!  ANCE:


WOOT!! I am sure you will enjoy it! I sure do enjoy mine....well when I can pry it away from the kids I enjoy it! LOL!


----------



## Pam6

My search wins for the last two days:
01/10/12	Searching the Web	25 SB
01/10/12	Searching the Web	8 SB
01/10/12	Searching the Web	9 SB
01/09/12	Searching the Web	7 SB
01/09/12	Searching the Web	26 SB
01/09/12	Searching the Web	9 SB

My DH also got a 28 or something close to that yesterday. 

I am up 377 points for the day bringing my end of the day total to 5,767!! Once I max out on swagmobile and get a search win in the morning I will be able to cash out! WOOT!


----------



## grannygardner

I have my five $5 agcs for the month, ordered a $50 and now have 1196 swagbucks toward another $50 this month. The tasks have really helped with my total for the month.


----------



## Pelenaka

grannygardner said:


> I have my five $5 agcs for the month, ordered a $50 and now have 1196 swagbucks toward another $50 this month. The tasks have really helped with my total for the month.


Agreed tasking has really added to my daily totals. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

WOOT!! I just cashed out my $50 AGC!! WOOT! I had 18 partner site swagbucks that I just HAD to burn through on swagstakes too! LOL! I spent them all on swagbucks lotteries this time, hopefully I win one! I rarely ever see anyone win the big stuff so I am trying for the little stuff this time around.


----------



## Pam6

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mpillow!!


----------



## celina

isnt the amazon card a lower value ..points per dollar than the 5$ ones??


----------



## Pam6

celina said:


> isnt the amazon card a lower value ..points per dollar than the 5$ ones??


The $5 AGC is the best deal. Then the $50 is better than the $25....but you can only cash out 5 of any one item in a month. You can also only cash out 2 of the same item in one day. So two $5 cards on the 1st of the month, 2 $5 AGC on the 2nd of the month, and 1 (the 5th card) $5 AGC on the 3rd of the month and then work for a $50 AGC is usually how I do it. Does that make sense?


----------



## celina

yep thanks alot...i was just wondering..maybe i'll be able to do like all you soon enough..lol

i'm annoyed though they want a cell number to verify , for me to cash in, my cell doesnt register as a mobile for them, then the house phone does but i havent gotten a voice message...sigh..i'll likely have to mail it in ...never had to do that for the swagbucks in canada


----------



## mpillow

Pam6 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mpillow!!


Thank you! DD has her poetry out load competition tonight so we will celebrate tomorrow....
I did get my trusted surveys turned back on and credit for a couple of offers that didn't register....2 surveys today for 150 and 5 DQ points! At 358 with my Bday points (came as email, last year it just credited? for DD):shrug: DD16 hit 1000 search points a few days ago and DD#2 is very close...

REFERRALS WANTED:bowtie:


----------



## Pam6

Swag Code Extravaganza TOMORROW! - 4 AM PST - 6:30 PM PST (7 AM EST - 9:30 PM EST) 8 codes in total worth 60 SB! 
Reminder: Do not post any active codes or links to cheat site because that could get your account banned.


----------



## mpillow

code is out good for 7 sb and til 10am est


----------



## giraffe_baby

WHOO HOO got my first code! hope to get all today!!


----------



## Pam6

WOOT! I got a 29 for my first search of the day! And I got the first code!


----------



## Pam6

Code #2 is out! Check all the usual places on the Friday the 13th.


----------



## giraffe_baby

Ive gotten 3 of the 4 codes.. had to go to chiro and grocery and didnt get back in time for the 3rd one!  but doing good so far!!


----------



## jamala

Code 6 is out, so far I have gotten them all but I have to go to town later so I may miss the last 2.


----------



## Pam6

So far I have gotten all 6 codes but DH is trying to talk me into going to town to get a new hot water tank before the snow really comes down. He replaced the element on the hot water take a few weeks ago but now the tank seems to be cracked because water is leaking out of it. UGH!!


----------



## mpillow

Pam DH said that often happens either leaks in the element area or relief valve doesnt seat well after you drain the tank.....unless you truly have a crack. He said replacement was the easiest option if you can't remedy yourself.


----------



## jamala

Last code is out!


----------



## giraffe_baby

Ok I missed one in the am and one in the evening.... MY "alert" system didnt tell me about the last two, but i got to thinking where is the code, so went and investigated and sure enuff missed one and almost missed last!! LOL Good day searching (but i only got 10's all day) and swagbucks!


----------



## mpillow

my game page wont load ...can someone check there page so I'll know if its just me...surveys gave a 503 error as well?????


----------



## mpillow

workng now


----------



## Pam6

I was having trouble getting my games to load too.


----------



## giraffe_baby

OK, is anyone else having double and triple surveys (that are the same and still credit?>>) I did the same survey 3 times yesterday (100 each) and today same survey (didnt get to complete/dq'd) for 50 each... HUMMMM!!!! 
AND TYPE IN " I HAD A DREAM" got me 7 sb this am!


----------



## mpillow

a cautionary tale....i was zipping along this morning...signed off took laptop w/us to get goat feed and shavings...a library on the way...signed in and my acct and all of my family accts were deactivated.....
I emailed and explained what and who had accts in this house and was reactivated but I was tagged for searching too much....I have 15 referrals, 2 of which are over and out and a good day is 60 referral points and search points for me about 10points a day at most ....it doesnt add up....still waiting on hubby and kids accts...and anyone else affected my deepest apologies I am asking for full reinstatement for all of my referrals


----------



## jamala

mpillow-- I am so sorry this happened to you. I hope you can get everything back running again. I was reading on another board that they are deactivating lots of people for searching "too much". I got a "pop up" page the other day while I was searching that said "It is against the rules to search just to try to win points". I had never seen that before and at that time I was searching for a field trip location for my homeschool group so it was a very ligitimate search. My daughter is really active but my son is not, and my hubby will not open an account. I also got a "pop up" to enter a code to prove I was not a bot on my swag tv mobile the other day and that has never happened before. Who knows what is going on with them.


----------



## Pelenaka

_Who knows what is going on with them._

Sounds like they are getting hit with automated search programs similar to the ones that play swagtv. 

I hope it gets worked out for you mpillow.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Mpillow, that is such a bummer! Someone else posted on FB the other day that her account got deactivated as well. She had two teenage sons and two sisters that were all signing in on the same device. 
I am up to 104 referrals now, 19 maxed out, and I am working on my 2nd $50 AGC (waiting for one to clear) for this month so I would be so upset if my account got deactivated. I do the same searches everyday....Amazon, HT, my blog, ect. DH only does one search a day. (He has already maxed out under me.) 
I think the people on FB who post things like "give me dubs" or "give me trips" are the ones that are obviously searching just for the points. 
I have also noticed that every time I cash out a card the next day I have to log back into my account so I wonder if they run a program on your account that looks for suspicious behavior after you cash out a card?? 

I wonder if having so many people under one household address and then using so many IP addresses flagged you? Maybe they thought you are the one that made up the multiple accounts and then they think you are using one of the IP address changer thingys that changes the IP on a regular basis?

I am sorry Mpillow! I hope you can get them all reactivated!


----------



## mpillow

We dont all use the same ip or the same computer....we have 3 computers dialup and wifi at home and often use the libraries in the area....they have told me that the referral accts will not be reinstated....so my apologies to anyone that I asked to join in good faith....

I'm thinking that not searching is the answer....I do have the toolbar and it does capture what ever I type in google and that is where repeated search issues came in. Pam I would not repeat those same searches everyday....nor will I leave many points on acct if I can avoid it.


----------



## jamala

I have enough for the $25 amazon card now and I know I will never get enough to get a $50 this month. I am thinking I may need to bite the buck loss and order the $25 as to not leave points in my account either.


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> We dont all use the same ip or the same computer....we have 3 computers dialup and wifi at home and often use the libraries in the area....they have told me that the referral accts will not be reinstated....so my apologies to anyone that I asked to join in good faith....
> 
> I'm thinking that not searching is the answer....I do have the toolbar and it does capture what ever I type in google and that is where repeated search issues came in. Pam I would not repeat those same searches everyday....nor will I leave many points on acct if I can avoid it.


I am guessing that only the referral accounts that were in your household were deactivated and not anyone else. 
I have no choice but to leave points in my account because I am always saving up for the $50 AGC. But as soon as I get enough points I cash it out...then I have to wait the 10-14 days for it. 
Did each of your referrals email SB themselves and explain? They may get their account reinstated if they negotiated it themselves....maybe. They can also ask if they can open up a new account. I have heard that they tell people to do that.


----------



## KyMama

When we find a code, how much of a hint are we allowed to post? I don't want to break any rules. I know where there is a code right now that is valid until 4 eastern time.


----------



## mpillow

When I emailed i listed all the accts.....for our house but the email clearly states that they will not reinstate the other accts.


----------



## Pam6

KyMama said:


> When we find a code, how much of a hint are we allowed to post? I don't want to break any rules. I know where there is a code right now that is valid until 4 eastern time.


Just giving out a code alert is generally enough to give the rest of us a heads up to go look for one! 
If anyone needs help finding codes the long time swaggers can help them if they give a shout out for help. 
Here is the link to the rules:
Swag code rules


----------



## mpillow

0 referral points today so I think they tanked all 15 of my referrals.....


----------



## mpillow

well there is hope...just got some referral points!


----------



## Pam6

Mpillow, someone else posted this on FB:
Deactivation questions: My husband's and son's accounts were deactivated yesterday, supposedly for "shared activity." After several emails, my son's account was reactivated, but SB says my husband's account won't be, and that's their "final resolution." They both had their own accounts and weren't sharing accounts, but it sounds like there are no options for my husband to get his account back. SB, of course, never clarified what they meant by "shared activity" and can't/won't even point us to what policy says accounts can't be shared (which they weren't being anyway). Anyone ever gotten an account back or a new account after a "final resolution"?"

So they must be out to get multiple account households...even though they are not supposed to be against the rules. I sure hope all of your referrals did not get deactivated. That is certainly not fair for them since they do not live in your household. Did you check your referrals list? Did they just wipe them all off of your account?


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> well there is hope...just got some referral points!


yay!!


----------



## mpillow

still says 15 referrals....


----------



## belladulcinea

This type of thing happened in 2000 when the points programs began to reach their limits. I don't know if you remember the sites that paid cash or were like mypoints but never reached their size. I remember when Mycoupons was so awesome for points programs and Disney points, I can't remember the name of it paid for a lot of people to do Disney for free or close too it. I'm wondering if Swagbucks is hitting the max on people and are really getting over the top strict on people.


----------



## mpillow

belladulcinea said:


> This type of thing happened in 2000 when the points programs began to reach their limits. I don't know if you remember the sites that paid cash or were like mypoints but never reached their size. I remember when Mycoupons was so awesome for points programs and Disney points, I can't remember the name of it paid for a lot of people to do Disney for free or close too it. I'm wondering if Swagbucks is hitting the max on people and are really getting over the top strict on people.


could be:shrug: This is the first one I've ever done...

I'm sick of the scantily clad women showing up on the sbtv link on the homepage and I clicked on an offer that was spammed and saw even more:nono::run::run::run: I'll need to go to confession....


----------



## Pam6

I agree mpillow! One of the ads on the games I nearly had to cover up my dd eyes!! I was not pleased at all!


----------



## atobols

I finally reached enough swagbucks to order a $50 amazon card, my very first one. :happy:


----------



## mpillow

good job atabols!

I tried the 60point daily suvey in the inbox 2hrs ago and it did not credit yet....a few days ago i did a 2 part trusted survey for 150 for advertising and that has not credited...can anyone help me learn to take screenshots?

Did have a 60pt media survey under Peanut


----------



## Pam6

Congrats atobols!

Sorry, mpillow, I am no help with screen shots.


----------



## jamala

To take a screen shot hit ctrl and prnt scrn button together. Then go into your paint program and hit ctrl & V at the same time. Then save and attach to your email to whichever company you need to.


----------



## mpillow

thanks jamala!


----------



## mpillow

I did a reset on my pc this morning to get rid of the toolbar and a bunch of crap that was essentially spyware slowing things down...I'm thinking it may be worthwhile once a month!so much faster !!
I found under pets and nature...KVIE a much nicer farming type videos to keep up for tv points.


----------



## Pam6

I used to watch the KVIE farming videos. Now I am watching the Rouxbe cream corn and cass videos under food. 30 seconds! 

It has definitely a mega swagbucks day! DH got a 25 and my mom got a 39 (neither are under me). One of my referrals got a 33 and one got a 39! YAY! 

I need to average 261 SB a day in order to earn another $50 AGC by the end of the month! I am up to 254 SB so far for today!


----------



## mpillow

just finished a 100pt trusted survey on coffee shops....132761

I'm avg around 350 a day....behind today from reset


----------



## Jan in CO

It's always been my understanding that you can only have one account per household. I think from when hubby tried to set one up, even with a different email, and was refused on that basis.

The $5 swagbucks on Amazon are a better deal for points, I think. Just cash in 450 at a time and you get $50 worth for less points.


----------



## Pam6

Jan in CO said:


> It's always been my understanding that you can only have one account per household. I think from when hubby tried to set one up, even with a different email, and was refused on that basis.
> 
> The $5 swagbucks on Amazon are a better deal for points, I think. Just cash in 450 at a time and you get $50 worth for less points.


They changed the rules a few months ago that you can have more than one account per household. 

You can only cash out 5 $5 AGC in a month, that is only $25 per month so if you have more points than 2250 you have no choice but to work for other amounts.


----------



## jamala

I have already got my $5 ones for the month so I am saving for the $50, if I have it figured right I should have it at the end of Feb. I also told my hubby that anytime he wants to buy me a gift to buy me amazon gc so I can add them to my account! I am after that thrive


----------



## mpillow

I have done my 5 $5 AGC a $25 sears/kmart and a $10 sears/kmart....I'm checking the braggable bargain most days too comes out about 1pm EST weekdays


----------



## jersey girl

I heard that I need to transfer my agc from my swagbucks account into an amazon account. Is this true? How do I do that? I am new at this and am thankful to all of you for the help and advice you give. We are working on bucks to buy satin to make my daughters wedding dress, so I have to get much faster at betting bucks.


----------



## mpillow

under *my gift card*s in your swagbucks acct (view acct near where you enter swag codes) when your card has cleared a funny letter number code will show and you copy and paste into your amazon acct.

at amazon you sign in to your acct and choose apply gift cards to my account...and paste them from swagbucks...its easy..just sounds hard!


----------



## mpillow

Here is another place for swagging hints for beginners (menu on right)

http://rockin-robinsswagtips.blogspot.com/2011/04/rockin-robins-tip-on-daily-polls-and.html


----------



## jersey girl

Thank you again for all your help. I will check out the hint site


----------



## mpillow

I hope everyone reads "spirit Week" on the blog and checks email for newsletter letters


----------



## ChickenMiss

When used regularly, Swagbucks can help a little to earn extra money through Amazon giftcards. It does take up a lot of your time though.


----------



## KyMama

Do any of y'all max out SBTV? If so, how? I've been trying to, but haven't gotten anywhere close to maxing it out.


----------



## mpillow

some do with mobile tv on their 3g 4g phones....on pc for all 150 points its about 5hrs


----------



## mpillow

jamala---

did you get sbtv to work on kindle fire? do you need to have 4g service or just wifi to make it work on kindle fire?


----------



## Pam6

I max out on swagtv mobile daily but I have not maxed out on regular swagtv since they upped it to 150 points. But I had maxed out several times when it was at 75 SB a day. I only do swagtv once in a while now. 

Mpillow, as far as I know the Kindle Fire only works on wifi. It is not 3g/4g capable.


----------



## mpillow

that's what i thought on the 3g/4g so since i dont have a 4g plan would i still be able to do mobile on kindle fire and reg tv on my laptop?


----------



## jamala

Mobile works on kindle fire wonderfully thru wifi. I also do mobile on my 3g phone.


----------



## mpillow

awesome....I got $100 AGC from my credit card rewards and I think I'll get the Fire to do mobile and books on so then I earn 100 extra a day toward sons laptop/netbook for college.....

He was officially ACCEPTED to Maine Maritime Academy today:thumb:
for marine engineering and operations


----------



## jamala

Congrats to him and to you!


----------



## Pam6

Congrats to your son, mpillow! 

Here is a link to order the Kindle Fire if you do not already have an Amazon Affiliate that you use: Kindle Fire


----------



## Pam6

There are 3 active codes right now!


----------



## Pam6

Wow! There has been LOTS of talk about several people getting their accounts deactivated on FB today. From what I hear it has been from 'illegal searching'. Please be cautious with multiple searches in a very short period of time.


----------



## DEVILDOG

Just started swagbucks about a month ago. What are these codes of which you speak?


----------



## mpillow

sent pm DD


----------



## DEVILDOG

got pm went to link and all codes expired. Thank You for information though.


----------



## mpillow

there is an active one right now


----------



## mpillow

click on the word that has xxxx after it....it will take you to the place where you will find *YOUR* unigue version of the code...copy and paste into the gimme box on homepage


----------



## mpillow

another code for 11 points!


----------



## Pam6

Today's braggable bargain is a $25 AGC! I would of had enough points to get a $50 AGC tomorrow....so this worked out perfectly for me to get TWO $25 AGC for 5200 SB vs 5900!! Now, I have 449 SB to start me off for next month! WOOT!


----------



## jamala

I was bummed out I ordered my $25 one last week, so I didn't have enough to order one today. But I almost have enough for my 5 $5 ones for Feb.


----------



## mpillow

just ordered the Fire and the wifi usb adapter I need....paid $2.24 LOL

pam i used your link....working on my last $5 AGC for feb....


----------



## jamala

Yay mpillow! way to go. I think you will love it. 

I couldn't pass up a deal so I did a few special offers and got enough points to get the deal for the $25 AGC. Now I really have to work hard to get my 5 $5 cards in Feb. but I should make it with the swag tv mobile.


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> just ordered the Fire and the wifi usb adapter I need....paid $2.24 LOL
> 
> pam i used your link....working on my last $5 AGC for feb....


Thank you Mpillow! I really appreciate it!! :kissy:


----------



## mpillow

ugh! Don't think I'll make it to 2600....at 2407 (685 today)....need to feed the triplet baby goats (born this morning) and hit the hay....


----------



## Pam6

Congrats on the triplets! Pictures????


----------



## mpillow

maybe tomorrow for pics....trying to get them to sleep now w full tums....really good eaters!


----------



## mpillow

2579.....$25 for me tomorrow am ???!!!


----------



## mpillow

DONE!
DONE!
DONE!
*delirious....*

a good month! 5 $5agc-- 2 $25 kmart/sears---1 $10 kmart/sears----- 1 $25 AGC

and a day to spare....and sleeping trips shhhhhh!


----------



## mpillow

Was looking at mt acct I ordered a $25 sears/kmart card on 1/25 and it cleared 1/30 ...pretty fast turn around!


----------



## Pam6

Sbtv?? I heard they have changed the meter? How is this effecting those of you who regularly max out?


----------



## mpillow

I'm at 102 swag tv and sometimes its 1min sometimes its 30 sec....plus my wifi is acting up so....I'm giving in....if they leave it at 1 min that will stink....mobile is going down to 50 tomorrow....February is going to be slow methinks!


----------



## Pam6

Yeah, swag mobile is now at 50. I am totally bummed about that! Jan. was a good month for me with getting the 100 from the mobile. I was hoping to make at least $100 in AGC in Feb but now I am not so sure that is going to happen.


----------



## mpillow

swagtv is faster now

its been a survey day.....my point totals for 1/30 879sb, 1/31 755 so far today 545sb....even with wacky wifi


----------



## jamala

I am bummed about swagtv mobile going down to 50. I was really hoping to use that as I don't get many surveys anymore and my games never give me points, but oh well. I have cut my serching way back and am only getting 2 search wins a day now. Every little bit helps.


----------



## mpillow

I ended at 885 POINTS FOR THE day.....just curious if you all filled out all the 2point surveys under trusted surveys....I did not because I thought it might restrict my profile too much KWIM?


----------



## Pam6

Man Mpillow! You are totally rocking out the points!


----------



## mpillow

:whistlin:


Pam6 said:


> Man Mpillow! You are totally rocking out the points!


a tip: keep the trusted survey page open (in its own tab) and refresh every 5-10 min and you'll get in early on the quota numbers:icecream:

I'm at 625 already today....


----------



## mpillow

971 points today.....sponsor wall closed me out last week because I emailed for credit on 2 offers....jerks! some golf offer and another but not any large ins. offers like one would think...crazy!


----------



## celina

i cant seem to find the mobile tab for swagtv..i'm on my ipad but its just reg swagtv , any hints where to look for the download thing??/ thanks


----------



## mpillow

add'l need for mobile tv help....my new toy came today!

the link provided for kindle on page 7 of this thread doesnt work 

I've googled to find the app but without success ......A little help please?


----------



## jamala

I used the link on page 7 for my daughters kindle fire and it worked for us. Maybe go to the blog on swagbucks and search for mobile tv. I know they had instructions on the blog way back. On my phone I just searched the ap store.


----------



## mpillow

it says locked


----------



## jamala

try this link
http://blog.swagbucks.com/2012/01/sbtv-at-100-for-2-more-days.html


----------



## Pam6

Try this:
Link to app file: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59878236/SwagBucks_TV_Mobile_1.1[1]%281%29.apk
You need to go to Settings on your Fire. Then Device and turn Allow Installation of Applications on. Then access the above link from you Fire.

I don't think the whole link is highlighting so you may have to highlight it all yourself. Hope it works for you!

Or try this LINK.


----------



## mpillow

when i have my settings screen there is no device choice but an applications?

settings is the little gear button top right of screen?


----------



## jamala

If I remember right it is the little gear button, then applications, then manage, and then allow installation of applications.


----------



## mpillow

I'll have to try later....the wifi doesnt work for kindle here because the adapter didn't come yet ...i was at the library by the feed store earlier....

time to feed the trip babies, chores,milk then maybe some kindle time!


----------



## mpillow

i think i got it! comedy vids are shortest? any particular ones?


----------



## mpillow

AAWESOME! love the new toy....got my 50sb mobiletv...and 3 surveys at the library!

yesterday I ended at 1016 for the day....right now I'm at 741 for the day....


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> i think i got it! comedy vids are shortest? any particular ones?


The swag mobile runs automatic so just set it to comedy and then check it often to make sure it still running!


----------



## grannygardner

I run swag mobile on my pc and it goes through all the videos without me having to restart it. I run the swag mobile at the same time I'm running the regular swag tv.


----------



## mpillow

what platform are you using granny? I have windows 7 and it balked when I tried it? Did you download something called bluestacks?


----------



## grannygardner

I use BlueStacks and used Gizmo to minimize the window the mobile app plays in to 480 x 360. I'm using Win7 on the computer I run mobile tv on.


----------



## grannygardner

1. Bluestacks Player [ame]http://download.cnet.com/BlueStacks-App-Player/3000-18513_4-75593133.html[/ame]

2. The actual App http://www.mediafire.com/?o8ql9849426s6o7

3.Gizmo Stack this enables W7 users to min the app window. If you don't use this you'll be forced to run sbtvm full screen http://www.gizmostack.co.uk/?q=index download this http://www.7-zip.org/ if you don't have Winzip Technically you don't need Gizmo Stack, it just lets you run the app in a smaller window.

4. SAVE all files to your desktop (this is important!) If you forgot to just drag them to your desktop

5. After everything is installed (yes INSTALLED not just downloaded!) Read this tutorial here http://www.techmistry.com/how-to-install-and-run-third-party-android-apps-in-bluestacks-player/

It is Very Important that you read that tutorial carefully! DO NOT SKIP STEP 5! VISIT THE PAGE OR YOU WILL NOT SEE THE MOBILE APP ON BLUESTACKS!



6. After you have done what that tutorial asked, open up Blue Stacks on your desktop

7. Click the icon that launches apps.

8. Click the arrow that is pointing this way > DO NOT CLICK THE APP THAT SAYS "GET MORE APPS"!

9. You'll then see the SBTVM app.

10. Windows 7 Users this is where you close the app and launch Gizmo Stack

11. Click the tab that says Custom and drop down to 480x320

12.Click change and then start

13. Reopen Bluestacks and re follow STEP 8

14. Click the SBTVM app.


----------



## mpillow

Awesome! Big thanks! I'm going to try this later!


----------



## grannygardner

Hope it works for you.


----------



## katlupe

Pam6 said:


> Wow! There has been LOTS of talk about several people getting their accounts deactivated on FB today. From what I hear it has been from 'illegal searching'. Please be cautious with multiple searches in a very short period of time.


What is illegal searching? I do research using them for my blogs and writing eBooks and search for many different things in a very short period. I did not realize you could be deactivated for doing so. I thought that was what they wanted you to do.


----------



## mpillow

Please remember not to over search on swagbucks 2-3 search wins a day is the most you want to get.....switch over to google if you need more search engine time.....nonsense searching and not clicking thru to pages that you searched can result in de-activation of your acct.

Some things I search: homesteading today, my local newspaper, the tv station I like for weather forecast...my kids school so I can check grades shedules....of course the songs/videos I like on youtube....I click thru to the actual website....
Of course you can search anything....scuba gear to diamond earings....just be sure not to over do it just for the sake of earning points!


----------



## mpillow

code out (on the*** blog#### or something....)for swagbucks newbies....go to the page and copy and paste into the gimme box on homepage 7points


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> Please remember not to over search on swagbucks 2-3 search wins a day is the most you want to get.....switch over to google if you need more search engine time.....nonsense searching and not clicking thru to pages that you searched can result in de-activation of your acct.
> 
> Some things I search: homesteading today, my local newspaper, the tv station I like for weather forecast...my kids school so I can check grades shedules....of course the songs/videos I like on youtube....I click thru to the actual website....
> Of course you can search anything....scuba gear to diamond earings....just be sure not to over do it just for the sake of earning points!


What Mpillow said plus gibberish....like enojoijlknhg....like letting your cat walk across the keyboard or letting my 7 yo DD search and not using real words.


----------



## katlupe

I usually search for the spellings of words or the topics I am writing about. I do a lot of research and have been using swagbucks only for searching for some time now. They did explain it in detail to me on the FB page. I cannot watch any videos and the search is the only way besides codes that I get any bucks. I do not have time to do surveys. I only use Google for searching for images or maps now.


----------



## jamala

My swagbucks says "Down for maintance" what about yours?


----------



## mpillow

same here


----------



## Pam6

I have earned 330 SB for surveys today! Thanks for the tip about refreshing several times to get them mpillow!! 

Swagbucks has not been down at all for me. I hope it has been restored for the rest of you!


----------



## jamala

Mine is back up now I was worried that I had gotten the dreaded deactivation!


----------



## mpillow

Pam6 said:


> I have earned 330 SB for surveys today! Thanks for the tip about refreshing several times to get them mpillow!!
> 
> Swagbucks has not been down at all for me. I hope it has been restored for the rest of you!


you are welcome!


----------



## mpillow

I'm still down but there are a bunch of videos on superpoints to do....


----------



## mpillow

in the past hour i got 3 50pt surveys and a 29 search and the code


----------



## Pelenaka

Well apprently even though Swagucks is having issues it's not broken enough to let me be the hourly winner - _Sorry, pelenaka you can't claim these Swag Bucks_

Thanks mpillow I'll go hang on superpoints for a while seeing that I need another 1,800+ points before I can get my 1st card.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

you need referrals! 2 will get you to 1000 or $10 redemption level


----------



## Pam6

No more surveys on my dashboard!  I think I am at 355 for surveys today. One of my referrals got a 50 on a search today! I got a 21 on a search today! I have had 2 referrals max out this past week. That makes 20 maxed out referrals! Since the win counts are not as high as they used to be I am not getting as many referral points a day like I was.


----------



## mpillow

is your ledger down?


----------



## Pam6

Yes, ledger will be down for 12-18 hours.

UGH! I was right in the middle of an EASY 75 point survey and my 9 yo accidently unplugged my computer. I was able to get back into the survey and finish it but it did not give me credit! BUMMER!!!


----------



## Pelenaka

mpillow said:


> you need referrals! 2 will get you to 1000 or $10 redemption level


I know, I have one who like me, really only does the wheel everyday that it comes in her email. 

I've mentioned it to a few friends but they are too busy ... playing facebook games. 
Actually when one sent me a farmville link I openly replied that the "games" I play make me money. Needless to say more than a few aren't speaking with me right now. But we still have each other's back.

One did reply with a comment about how we all know she's about the bling or not having to buy the bling, lol. 

It is what it is. A $5 agc here a $5 agc there, the proof is in the pudding as the English like to say. I have groceries delivered to my front door. 
Although soon I'll need to be ordering college textbooks. Our school district pays for half of any college credits a senior takes in their last year. 

How great is that? being able to pay for books for my child's higher education. An education that will pay it forward on so many levels. 

The gf who I originally signed up under for sb (homeschooler) paid for her son's college textbooks with swagbucks. 

Who is giving serious consideration to saving up swagbucks for that Amazon $500 gift card?


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## mpillow

My son is taking college English and Statistics as a senior and did not have to pay for classes or books? the classes are right at the high school too.

His yearly price for college is $20k to $25k though, he'll get Pell grant and already got Presidential achievement scholarship from the college...he'll have loans for the rest....and certainly will help where we can....even if it means books, socks groc. with swagbucks and superpoints....which he will do swag and super himself for extra money while at school....


----------



## mpillow

ledger is back....I did 775 yesterday


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Is anyone getting the collector bucks? I've got the 7, 9, and 12 so far. 
Anyone know how much the top valued buck is worth? I think it's Dinner For Two? I envy those of you who get all those surveys. I never seem to qualify. At least I can get my 50 a day from sbtvmobile.


----------



## mpillow

manygoatsnmore said:


> Is anyone getting the collector bucks? I've got the 7, 9, and 12 so far.
> Anyone know how much the top valued buck is worth? I think it's Dinner For Two? I envy those of you who get all those surveys. I never seem to qualify. At least I can get my 50 a day from sbtvmobile.


I have 7,9,11....

I have lots of time to do this because I'm at home....not to say I don't have a job or 10 but I don't have to leave home to do them!

I did go to the cow barn and look at 2 brown and white calves last night just born.....so cute:happy2: I have about 20 gallons of goat milk frzn in the woodshed.....that needs to turn into meat :bowtie:


----------



## Pam6

I have 4 of the CB's. All but the dinner for 2.


----------



## mpillow

LOL

I've seen a bumper sticker that says "Mean people SUCK..." 

anyone else seen it?

I had to chop wood by hand with a 6lb maul this morning.....Tyler is most welcome to come and help out...while I be slovenly!


----------



## Pam6

I have gotten 2 surveys today! 63/75. I love the pick it up off the shelf surveys! I got DQ'd for 2 so far today. So 140 SB on surveys so far! 

DH got the dinner for 2 CB this morning! I still need that one!


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Who is giving serious consideration to saving up swagbucks for that Amazon $500 gift card?
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~
> http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


I am not! I try to cash mine out as soon as I get enough points to that way the points/cards on not sitting in my account in case they go on another deactivation spree! Right now my lifetime is 63K SB. It would take me a LONG time to save up for the $500, but I am earning a lot faster this year than last.


----------



## mpillow

Has anyone's $25 AGC from1/30 cleared?


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> Has anyone's $25 AGC from1/30 cleared?


Was that the ones that were on sale?? If they were then yes, mine cleared a few days ago, on 2/6.


----------



## Pam6

Have you all been getting the "Check out Craft Supplies" easy 10 SB under RO? It is the little computer that you click on then click through to the Michael's or Ping ad.


----------



## mpillow

Pam6 said:


> Was that the ones that were on sale?? If they were then yes, mine cleared a few days ago, on 2/6.


yes thats the one....mine is taking 4ever!


----------



## mpillow

Pam6 said:


> Have you all been getting the "Check out Craft Supplies" easy 10 SB under RO? It is the little computer that you click on then click through to the Michael's or Ping ad.


Last month I got it for 35 once, and 15 shortly after:shrug:


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> Last month I got it for 35 once, and 15 shortly after:shrug:


I think 26 was the most I ever got from it.


----------



## Pam6

WOOT! I just got a 100 point survey!! 240 so far today in surveys! And it was VERY hard to concentrate because we were watching The Big Bang Theory and it was FUNNY!!!


----------



## mpillow

code is out
having a terrible day w/ surVeys...30min binder notebook 125 did not credit....but i have a screenshot at 98%


----------



## mpillow

superpointers:

under radium...i think it was kraft? cabinetry for 20 points...do the 4 steps...credited in a couple minutes


----------



## mpillow

wow! opened my email to find that my $25 from 1/30 had cleared along with my 5 $5agc from beginning of feb.....---almost ready to get a $50agc hopefully tomorrow!
Had a 39 search at lunch!


----------



## Pam6

That is awesome Mpillow!
I got a 75 pt survey this morning! I have had very few surveys the last couple of days!


----------



## mpillow

Pam6 said:


> That is awesome Mpillow!
> I got a 75 pt survey this morning! I have had very few surveys the last couple of days!


yeah I've only gotten a couple maybe 3 then 1 each day on peanut....my sponsor board is still out....that cost about 150 in free offers this week:grumble:

Pam are you still doing irazoo? I'm looking at another or 2 "background" reward site...about 30 points a day w/o much fuss....doing some research on the different ones....hoping to "trade" sites/referrals w/ someone


----------



## backyardlivin

Could somebody explain to me what things earn the most points. I do videos, usually am disqualified on surveys, my son plays the games, daily poll, some special offers, NOSO, and searches, some codes, but I'm doing great to get 40 SB a day.....what am I doing wrong? Help please!!


----------



## backyardlivin

Oh, and thanks for any pointers...


----------



## mpillow

sent link pm byl


----------



## mpillow

if you fill out your survey profile under peanut...it has 10min 60point surveys...easy and quick...usually afternoon EST for peanut surveys


----------



## backyardlivin

Thanks so much mpillow!!!


----------



## mpillow

make sure you go back a couple pages on the link site for previous dates offers....you should be very busy or a day or two!


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> yeah I've only gotten a couple maybe 3 then 1 each day on peanut....my sponsor board is still out....that cost about 150 in free offers this week:grumble:
> 
> Pam are you still doing irazoo? I'm looking at another or 2 "background" reward site...about 30 points a day w/o much fuss....doing some research on the different ones....hoping to "trade" sites/referrals w/ someone


Yes, I do still do iRazoo but only a little bit. I plug in the codes they give out on fb regularly and I try to do a search when I do that. Plus the 5 points a day for clicking on the offers page.
My Referral Link: iRazoo

When I regularly used their search feature I was making around $15 a month on it. It was easy to get 200-300 points or more a day just with searches and videos. I keep thinking about putting more effort into it just because it is so easy and I want more AGC because I seem to want a LOT of stuff from Amazon!! 3000 points = $5 AGC


----------



## Pam6

Has anyone done the Lifescript and got credit? Will they send you coupons in the mail? I would like to get on some mailing lists that send me some coupons in the mail, does anyone know of any?


----------



## mpillow

I get the P&G coupon mailer and free samples (google it...cant remember exact site) the Spanish one que vida something sends a home mailer and has good ones on website...I think there are offers or it...think sponsor is the best...LOL not or me....but I use like 10 junk emails so i can do the offers repeated on each wall....coupons are in English and spanish


----------



## mpillow

yummy goat milk peanut butter fudge....hardening off....need to restock PB soon hope amazon has a good deal!


----------



## mpillow

joined under pam

here's a link for me:
http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=missp11


----------



## backyardlivin

I joined under mpillow.

here's my link: <a href='http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=backyardlivin'></a>


----------



## mpillow

thank you byl!


----------



## Pam6

Awesome!


----------



## Pam6

BYL is showing up as one of my referrals for iRazoo....I am sorry mpillow.

2/11/2012 8:07:00 PM	InstantWin	Instant Win by referred user [missp11]	14
2/11/2012 7:27:00 PM	InstantWin	Instant Win by referred user [backyardlivin]	10
2/11/2012 7:10:00 PM	InstantWin	Instant Win by referred user [missp11]	12


The last I knew you could win up to 10 times a day on iRazoo. The search win value was 10-100 points. I have had several wins in the 80's and 90's but not recently.


----------



## mpillow

I didnt show it and was wondering! maybe someone else will sign up under me!


----------



## backyardlivin

mpillow,

i clicked on the link of yours a few posts up.


----------



## mpillow

I think maybe you have to wait some time before you get referrals....maybe I don't know for sure....no big deal at least Pam got credit!


----------



## mpillow

_sundays are so slow on swagbucks_...I've been keeping notes....looked at some other sites....keep your eyes peeled for some invites....none compare to swagbucks but just background ones...an extra 5-10 a month


----------



## mpillow

okay I want the $50 AGC to be the braggable bargain tomorrow...

Pam my ledger does not work on irazoo....I had a lot of search wins today....one was a 32...How much total if you don't mind?


----------



## Pam6

Sorry, mpillow, it is not working for me either. I tried to check it earlier and it was not working then either. 
How many points is the $50 AGC going to be tomorrow? Not that it matters because I am not even close!! I am 1,563 SB!


----------



## mpillow

i am just hoping it will go on sale....prolly reg. price with my luck! but 5600 would be nice?


----------



## DEVILDOG

Do not get enough points for anything. Sure wish I could understand Swagbucks better to get more points.:huh:


----------



## mpillow

google rockin robins swagbucks tutorial and read thoroughly menu on right of page


----------



## grannygardner

If your iRazoo ledger isn't working, log out and back in. I have to do that about once a day.


----------



## mpillow

thanks granny...it worked!


----------



## Pam6

How many iRazoo points are you up to Mpillow?? I see you got a lot of search wins today!


----------



## mpillow

1286 with 1800 pending....LOL 

when do you get points for recommending/commenting on search results?


----------



## Pam6

I don't think they give credit for commenting/recommending anymore. People were not giving REAL comments/ recommendations so they did away with it. When they did that I stopped paying much attention to it. 
You go girl! Once that 1800 clears you will have enough for a $5 AGC!! Unless things have changed it used to take 30 days for the AGC to clear.


----------



## mpillow

got $50 AGC from Swag and $10AGC from Superpoints today...

took me 10 days to earn the $50...Feb3-13 ....or 600points a day roughly


----------



## Pam6

Mpillow, that totally rocks!! A GOOD day for me is 250 SB! LOL! I am not even getting surveys on my dashboard.


----------



## backyardlivin

that's great mpillow....i definitely need to do something, I'm only getting about 40 sb's a day. I'm the SB loser...lol


----------



## mpillow

sundays and mondays are slow on swagbucks.....the popup jessica simpson offer for 10 worked instantly for me...savingstar under trial pay (45)
and look in your inbox there is a 400 point turbo tax offer...not sure if it works yet but i tried it...and another turbo tax under radium1 for 108....you dont have to use them just make an acct. I think I'm up to 1!
A video under super for 2


----------



## Pam6

Do you keep a notebook or spreadsheet with all of the info and what offers you have completed and what emails you have used for what?? That would totally overload my brain! LOL!


----------



## mpillow

NOOOOO! I'm not an organizational freak of nature....

I posted before the website I found(1st thread)....but I do have a good memory!

right now I have 3 windows open and about 5 tabs in each....1 window is swagbucks...and the tabs for survey and tv and the above mentioned website and the emails i've used on swag....another window has SP IRz and UR open and the emails I've used there today....last window is family email, frank sinatra on youtube and other schooling sites I'm printing checking on/from


----------



## mpillow

just got 100pt tax survey swag


----------



## Pelenaka

Beware, using alternate email addys that aren't officially connected to your swagbucks account is grounds for deactivation. So are multiple fb accounts. 
That's why there's that plug icon by everyone's mailbox on the homepage. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

I only have one FB...


----------



## Pam6

People talk all the time about having a junk email on the swagbucks FB page. You would think that SB or others would point that out if that would get them deactivated.

WOOT! An 88 on a search for "dora the explorer" on iRazoo! That puts me over 3000...so off to cash out a $5 AGC!


----------



## mpillow

so do the sites that tell you what offers are working...


----------



## Tyler520

Thats OK - I've got a 26k bike ride to finish this morning, gotta transplant 2 citrus trees, and install some cabinetry before lunch, so I can get a set of construction documents out the door before the end of the day 

With all due respect, look at how much effort people put in to get these stupid points...some people boast that they've earned $500 in a year? That is ---- lot of work and time for such little pay off.



mpillow said:


> LOL
> 
> I've seen a bumper sticker that says "Mean people SUCK..."
> 
> anyone else seen it?
> 
> I had to chop wood by hand with a 6lb maul this morning.....Tyler is most welcome to come and help out...while I be slovenly!


----------



## mpillow

Have fun Tyler....its winter here and very cold 12 degrees when i went out to milk 6 goats this morning....we already built our house, planted fruit trees and canned from the garden, raised our own meat and raised straight A kids and are debt free...probably 'cause they are/were home schooled by me. My son could run a tractor with a bucket and a hoe at age 8...a chainsaw at 12 and shot his first deer at 10....and now has an academic scholarship to Maine Maritime Academy....I also have a high needs adoptive daughter....therapist says she is the work of 5 normal kids.
I'd say I've invested my time well....

Do what works for you and your circumstances....don't spread hate and discontent when you haven't got all the facts....plus I don't think my final judgement is any other human's business but I digress...

Hope your cabinets come out level and square....I remember shimming and trimming a lot when we did ours!


----------



## mpillow

the 400poiint offer for turbo tax in the inbox last night just credited...gonna get me 2 of the $5 kmart cards today! (todays bargain for 549sb)

these work online as well for Sears Kmart and landsend!


----------



## backyardlivin

I did the 400 point turbo tax from the inbox last night and it actually just gave me credit!!!! That puts me up to 876 for the day so far....i haven't done this well since I started. I'm as excited as a kid in a candy shop...LOL


----------



## Pam6

That is awesome for both of you!!


----------



## mpillow

yay for you! hope everyone tried the offer..400 easy points! almost $5 for 2min of work!


----------



## jamala

My 400 just credited. Yay, I just may get all 5 of my $5 cards this month.


----------



## Pam6

Did you have to confirm the email or do anything but fill out the email and password??


----------



## mpillow

Pam6 said:


> Did you have to confirm the email or do anything but fill out the email and password??


that's it....it'll go to a print this page screen then you are done no confirm


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> that's it....it'll go to a print this page screen then you are done no confirm


Cool! Hopefully I will get credit!


----------



## jamala

Code out for a few more minutes


----------



## mpillow

irazoo code too


----------



## Pam6

I GOT IT!! I GOT IT!! Dinner for two and the whole CB set!! WOOT! WOOT! I was seriously beginning to worry!! :nanner: :bouncy: :happy: :dance:


----------



## mpillow

not there for me...got my 7th 11....I may get up at 1am to search again! dinner for 2 is my last one.

http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/misspillow 

I need referrals....not a single referral point today!

and superpoints

http://superpoints.com/refer/misspillow10


----------



## mpillow

got a third $5 kmart card while on sale for just a few more minutes....down to 6 points!


----------



## Pam6

I have not had any or hardly any surveys on my dashboard for several days!  Bummer!


----------



## mpillow

I got 2 for 75 each around 1030am and one just now for 50...but none yesterday


----------



## mpillow

got 2 more 10 min surveys...75 and 38


----------



## mpillow

I'm attending the swag guy's party!


----------



## Pam6

I picked the swag guy too!


----------



## mpillow

160 super.....HVAC offer


----------



## Pam6

The 400 for turbo tax cleared! SWEET!


----------



## mpillow

got 3 surveys already this morning....50,50,63

yesterday got my first $5 at irazoo.....I'd love some referrals if anyone is interested! Send me a pm!

ordered the $10 home depot card at swag this morning (braggable bargain til noonish EST)

Got the phone call....it won't be long ( maybe 2 weeks b4 hubby is laid off...GRRRRR the owners of his company are even looking for work so it looks like the company is going under so everyone will be done...)


----------



## Pelenaka

The Braggable Bargain deal today in the Swagstore is a $25 CVS giftcard discounted 300 sb. 
I was able to only snag one card but I yesterday I got a mailer from CVS with coupons & a coupon for a $5 CVS gift card to be used on non-pharmacy items. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Little antsy right now! I really want listen to my audio download of the Hunger Games on my Thrive but I need to get my swagmobile points done! Only 28 SB done! Sigh....


----------



## mpillow

was it a free download? loved the books looking forward to the movie!

I put mobile on when I'm milking in the morning....

Slow day on swagbucks... I did get a 97 search on irazoo!


----------



## Pam6

Yes, it was free....it is on loan from my local library. I can get audibooks from a program that my library subscribes to. I listened to Anne of Green Gables last week. I enjoyed that! 
I was on the waiting list for a couple weeks to get the book but I don't think it will take as long to get the next two books because the waiting list was much shorter for those two books. 

My iRazoo points are building up quickly thanks to you mpillow!


----------



## mpillow

www.booksshouldbefree.com is a site I use for audio.


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the link mpillow! My library has a TON of audio books for free download! I feel like I can go to the library at midnight and in my jammies to check out books! LOL! 

Mpillow, you are totally rocking out the iRazoo points for me! You have gotten me 1055 points so far!! SWEET! Thank you!! I just got a 53 on a search with iRazoo!


----------



## mpillow

You are welcome PAM! I switch to the Irazoo search after getting my swag wins in morning noon and night....I'm limiting myself to 3 search wins a day at swagbucks!


I could use a searcher at Irazoo too! I made my first agc at irazoo in 6 days....slower now....but still fun!

http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=missp11


----------



## mpillow

a code for swaggers. Have you read the blog today?


----------



## mpillow

interesting....under super...handr block 208points....it opens to a download/pay screen but find free on the left hand side and fill out like the turbo tax offer....it took over an hour to credit but....I did not download anything....Goodluck!


----------



## mpillow

free zicam samples on facebook....do a search


----------



## mpillow

LOL
23 referrals on swag....0 points
7 ref. superpoints....0 points

no surveys in a few days......SLOW


----------



## Pam6

113 swag referrals...25 points!  SLOW here too!! No surveys here either!


----------



## mpillow

a code................. about "fat Tuesday" in the local language


----------



## Pam6

Haha! I just learned what Fat Tuesday was a little bit ago! LOL!


----------



## mpillow

anyone else having trouble w/ swagbucks site not loading?

i get a server error on their end of things?


----------



## mpillow

Canadians can join swagbucks and superpoints.....not sure on irazoo but I would guess 80% yes.....and UK folks too


----------



## Pam6

YAY! I just got 99 points for a search for 'How much Maple syrup does a tree produce?' on iRazoo! That was win #2 for iRazoo!


----------



## mpillow

I got 2 referrals razoo...lets hope they get busy searching!


----------



## Elffriend

Canadians can join irazoo. I'm not making much with it as I don't have any referrals, but every little bit helps.


----------



## mpillow

todays bargain is sears/kmart $10 card for 1059 (190 off) 

I got 2!


----------



## mpillow

I've done $140 in 24 days between swagbucks($125), superpoints
($10) and irazoo($5)!

http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/misspillow

http://superpoints.com/refer/misspillow10

http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=missp11

without many active referrals!


----------



## Pam6

Awesome Mplillow! You are totally rocking it out the $$!!

YAY! One of my SB referrals just got a 50 for a search win! I have a little over 1,300 SB to go for the $50 AGC. I am hoping to get it by the end of the month but I am not sure I will be able to.


----------



## mpillow

f*or those of you trying irazoo*...search wins are every 2 hrs 10-100 points each about 10 a day max....videos under matomy and supersonic often...right now matomy is not crediting (a glich) and there is a code about every other day...one is out right now look on irazoo facebook page or send me a pm and I'll get it for you if you dont do FB until 9am est tomorrow

Thanks! 

I need 26 points for $5 more from super and 500 for another $5 at razoo.....thinking about another $10 sears/kmart as it is braggable bargain at swagbucks thru the weekend!


----------



## Pam6

I learned something new for Swagbucks last night. If your referral searches on one of the partner sites and you get matching swagbucks you will get the partner site swagbucks and not regular swagbucks. Example: If your referral has a search win on the KISS partner swag site then you will get matching points for KISS instead of regular swagbucks. 

I know this has happened to me because I have had partner site swagbucks when I have gone to cash out and I know that I had not put any codes in for them or anything since the last time I had spent all of my swagbucks. Just and FYI so all the newbies make sure that they are searching on the Swagbucks homepage and not at one of the partner sites. Partner site swagbucks can only be used in the partner site store or on swagstakes.


----------



## mpillow

a 16 point code was out from 3am-6am? EST....I woke at 4am to potty and got it! hope you all did too!


----------



## mpillow

12 point code until 11am EST


----------



## mpillow

offers on the homepage r1 slider....laptop for 8or9x, the cold video, 9point offer--name and email...no confirm needed


----------



## mpillow

check your email for flash sales on twitter
puzzle blog post etc

130 points in codes today!


----------



## equinecpa

How does the crossword puzzle work?


----------



## mpillow

read the blog post by tsg search "swagbucks blog"


----------



## Pam6

I got code #2 but I missed the first code in the middle of the night! It's a bummer too because I was awake! I just didn't have the computer on to check for one. 

I hope you all get a lot of points today! It would be awesome if one of us was one of the $1000 winners!!


----------



## mpillow

the first winner was a woman in NC...the vid is on the blog....she was saying that she did not know how she was going to pay her bills that month...but then added that on top of paying the bills she would take the kids on a weekend trip....

SIGH....perhaps she should SAVE the extra in case hard times come again! I'm sure her kids would rather have heat and hot water than a roller coaster ride!


----------



## Pam6

Mpilliw perhaps that is how she ended up in the position of not being able to pay her bills in the first place. Kind of reminds me of the people that win big bucks in the lottery and then end up losing it all and then some. 

If I had an extra $1000.....$400 would go toward new flooring for my kitchen and dining room, $100 in paint for kitchen, dining room, and 12 yo DS bedroom, $350 for 16 yo DS's drivers Ed course. Then a little wiggle room for the rest because the paint and flooring will probably cost more than I expect!


----------



## Pam6

Oh man! The TSG VIP has all most 4,000 SB so far today!! There a few others that are not to far behind!! Geez!! They must have waited until today to complete several of the big special offers is the only thing I can think of!


----------



## mpillow

got another $10 sears today from swagbucks while still on sale

$5AGC from superpoints and irazoo today too...up to $160 for the month!


----------



## mpillow

look up milk moustache on facebook....you can get a coupon for a free gallon of milk wyb 3 breakfast items....not available here in maine NH VT and some other states but I printed 2 so far and sent them to my brother in washington state....

Pam this would be a good one for your kiddos! you have to get on early am to get it! out for today


----------



## mpillow

I cant produce the code??!!! can someone pm me one?


----------



## mpillow

got it NM


----------



## Pam6

WOW! The VIP for the TSG team is now over 8,000 SB for today!! Seriously!! WOW!!


----------



## mpillow

I saw a trialpay for 3600 on the homepage awarded...prolly cc offer?

I want to thank my swagbuck referrals for doing such a nice job the past couple of days! over 50 points both days!

And my new irazoo people too...thanks!


----------



## jamala

Guess I will miss the last 2 codes it is bedtime for me, I just can't keep my eyes open any longer.


----------



## mpillow

I got them all...took a nap from 11-1230am but the last 2 came out one after the other...in bed by 130am....


----------



## Pam6

I probably just missed the last code then! I got code #8 and then I went to bed. I also missed the first code. I got 7/9 and I am pretty happy with that! 
I got a 100 pt survey this morning! YAY!


----------



## Pam6

New info out on the blog!


----------



## mpillow

i want my ledger back!


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> i want my ledger back!


Me too!!


----------



## mpillow

am I the only one who has ZERO interest in going to VEGAS baby?
Been to Reno....scary people back in the early '90s can only imagine what its like today!


----------



## mpillow

;-)show me some search points referrals! only 2 people chimed in to search today...


----------



## Pam6

I have only had two referrals search today too. I have the same amount of interest in Vegas as you do!! I even thought to myself "If I win I wonder if they will let me take that as a cash prize??" LOL! 
I have done great (for me) today!! I am up 447 SB so far today! 343 SB from surveys today! I am 400 SB away from a $50 AGC! Now do I cash out my 5 $5 cards first or wait and get the $50 then work on the 5 $5?? Hmmm....


----------



## mpillow

unless there is a good sale, I'm working on the $5AGC for March


----------



## Pam6

I have about 230 SB to go to get the $50 AGC! I have only been able to get one 50 pt survey today and a lot of dq's! UGH!


----------



## mpillow

no surveys for me yet...2 yesterday 

the harley offer under super credits 20


----------



## mpillow

2 100 pt surveys this morning!

did the turbo tax offer(108) under r1 didn't credit but submitted a ticket


----------



## mpillow

160 point insurance (i chose life) under super....easy points..quotes are emailed

at 705 sb for the day so far!


----------



## Pam6

I was able to cash out for a $50 AGC this morning! YAY!! Now to start on my 5 $5 cards!!


----------



## mpillow

I had a heckuva day yesterday....912 points....and lots on razz too!

thru swagbucks surveys our family has been selected to do a granola bar study (samples sent to you) AND dd10 will likely do a toothpaste testing...


----------



## mpillow

Question of the day:

Is the $600 taxable limit *per site* or is it applicable to the *total earned at all sites*?


----------



## pamda

The slider was very good to me today! Trying to get back in the groove, being gone 3 weeks messed my habits up.


----------



## Pam6

It would have to be PER site because they are not associated with each other.
Way to go on the extra surveys mpillow!


----------



## mpillow

That's what I was thinking....but you never know how deep the gov'y will go to get the tax dollars to waste!

I think I will switch to raz or super points once I approach 600 at swag


----------



## Irish

I signed up a SB just to see what would happen. Nothing much so far. I did get to complete two surveys but the others, it said I wasn't who they wanted and didn't get the SB. That was when it seemed like I was nearly through them, too. The other short surveys, it said I would have to finish it later, so no SB. I have played around on it for a couple of days, just to see, and don't think it's for me. I've been taking surveys from another company and got $10. I chose the evoucher instead of a physical check. I shop Amazon a lot anyway. Plus anything I Bing, I get points too. Oh, well.


----------



## mpillow

it took me a bit to do the surveys too...if you have 4g phone or kindle fire you can get 50 points a day from letting sbtv mobile run....or do the bluestacks on your pc....

50 mobile sbtv
10 games
20 from 3 search wins (morn, noon,night)
20 from vids and little computer on the front page slider offers poll/noso
------
100points a day in about an hour...3000points a month...2250=$25agc

and try to get some referrals...5 referrals made me 80 points yesterday...one today has 36points!
(thanks guys!)


----------



## Pam6

It is total hit and miss on the surveys for me but I only try them once in a while.

I just cashed out another $5 AGC for iRazoo! Most of the points were earned from mpillows searches!! Thanks Mpillow! You are only 450 search points away from being maxed out under me!


----------



## mpillow

happy to help Pam!
I need about 200 points to get another from irazoo....that will make 3 since I joined 2/11

hoping some referals will help out!

http://www.irazoo.com/ReferedNewUser.aspx?RefBy=missp11


----------



## mpillow

TY jamala!


----------



## jamala

Anytime, now tell me how to work those points


----------



## mpillow

you get 5 points to click on offers each day
search wins are every 1-2hrs like 10 wins a day!
I do videos under matomy and supersonic and a few offers on those two walls....I save the other offers for swagbucks...the irazoo facebook page is helpful and pleasant to!

and there is a code now and then....unlike swagbucks you can search until the cows fly home without any trouble!

and games 1 point each up to 10 a day...I don't bother much with them


----------



## jamala

Aww I missed the code, it says expired. I got a search win but I will go back and search some more before bed. I also got the 5 for clicking on offers. Thanks so much.


----------



## mpillow

should be a new code soon....usually good for 24hrs


----------



## Pam6

And iRazoo is not funny about their codes either! Just "like" iRazoo on FB and it will show up for you when there is one!


----------



## mpillow

my granola bars came today!


----------



## mpillow

3 surveys so far 2 five minute 50 points (college, credit cards) and 100 for my kindle fire usage...
and code is out....


----------



## Pam6

Snap! I missed the code! I have not tried any surveys today. I should though because I need 400 SB for my second $5 AGC for this month! I am totally slacking! LOL!


----------



## mpillow

200 point insurance survey 21 min (17)
50 point gasoline survey 7min (5)


----------



## mpillow

did you all see the clip for katniss from the hunger games?.....very cool!


----------



## Pam6

No! What? Where? I just read that book a week or so ago and I really enjoyed it! I am waiting for the second book from the audio downloads!


----------



## mpillow

katniss aims true under celeb/entertainment


----------



## mpillow

today's bargain @ swagbucks is the $5 sears card for 549 (usual 649)


----------



## mpillow

50 point offer in inbox credits immediately....name, email,password


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> 50 point offer in inbox credits immediately....name, email,password


Thanks! I got that quick 50!


----------



## jamala

Thanks got that 50.


----------



## mpillow

posted a 25 point bonus invite on my superpoint bonus threaad....my mom won it last night!


----------



## mpillow

under my peanut labs (for those of you who have completed the question to unlock surveys) I had "Fantastic Survey"...its a reward tv signup....submit on 1st page instant credit 60points (no need to play games)....if you have signed up previously...sign out and make a new acct with new info. and different email...not everyone will have this!


----------



## mpillow

this afternoon I had 3 $10 from sears and 1 $10 for home depot ready to print....

found out because boy is going to a military academy and has to be regimented for his global maritime engineer license he needs a very specific list of sheets(white flat) towels etc that fits in a footlocker!.....not allowed microwave this year....poor kid is worried he'll starve...he eats about 10000 calories a day and is cut like the young guys in the underwear commercials!
Plus he must iron his own uniforms...LOL I don't iron! but i have one here somewhere!


----------



## Pam6

WAH! Mpillow you have maxed out already for iRazoo under me so no more extra points from you for me! 
Thank you for the $5 AGC!!!


----------



## mpillow

LOL Pam!

on IRAZ...under supersonic...388 point mobile phone survey....name email, phony number skip and no thanks....confirm email


----------



## Pam6

I am really liking the look of the new swagbucks page! I like the daily 3 check list on the side and the referrals showing on the side and the top bar on the search page! Plus now we can see the hourly winner and blog posts!


----------



## mpillow

surveys! 3 for 125 each and a 50! but i missed the code;=(


----------



## mpillow

survey page down?


----------



## mpillow

lots of surveys today! I'm at 681 for the day


----------



## jamala

I got 200 points on surveys that has never happened before and it only took 15 min. to get those.


----------



## mpillow

tempted to get today's bargain $25 at JCPenneys for 2699....sheets and stuff for boy at college...


----------



## jamala

And if you do be sure to use it online at JcPenney on Wednesday, that is there "sale" day online. They have some great clearance items.


----------



## mpillow

good to know! thanks!


----------



## mpillow

250 ins quote inbox

filled out info and clicked thru when offer page came up


----------



## mpillow

nice deal on first aid kit at swagbucks

Looking for a First Aid Kit? Snag The Complete First Aid Kit - $20 Off discount & get it for half price The Complete First Aid Kit - $20 Off, Redeemable Prize from our Swag Store: Swagbucks.com

plus a swago piece


----------



## mpillow

mpillow said:


> 250 ins quote inbox
> 
> filled out info and clicked thru when offer page came up


if this didnt work for you...try it again....saw that others retried and got credit...(use diff email)


----------



## mpillow

8 point code


----------



## Pam6

Be sure to check out March Swagness promotion on swagbucks! It looks like it could add up to a lot of bonus points by the end of the promotion!


----------



## mpillow

I made 160 points on the 700$ins offer on super...no bonus credit yet!

posting another 50 point invite for superpoints on superpoints thread!


----------



## mpillow

did anyone get the bonus? Day 2 of meeting goal and zero bonus points....


----------



## celina

got all my accounts deactivated...old no longer used canadian acct from back when i lived there, my acct and my husbands acct


are we not allowed 2 accts per household? one for each of us...??

frustrating..
how much to you want to bet, my gcard that was pending is now GONE...grrr

i'm not a huge user....maybe 15$ WORTH of amazon a month


----------



## mpillow

celina I strongly suggest you email them and explain everything...they may give you your acct back but not your husband's.....if you are reinstated your gift cards will be refunded and you will have to re-order.....be VERY honest with them.


----------



## Pelenaka

mpillow said:


> did anyone get the bonus? Day 2 of meeting goal and zero bonus points....


I got the 5 sb but it wasn't deposited in my ledger, that comes when March Madness is over with. The 5 sb didn't post in the MM button until I hit over 80 sb. Not sure if that was just a cowinkidink or not. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mpillow

aha my box on homepage says 13 but not going to be added til later.....okay...thanks!


----------



## Pam6

I have hit the bonus all three days now! As long as one of the days are not some outrageous amount I should be able meet the goal everyday! With the bonus doubling this could end up being a pretty sizable bonus!!


----------



## mpillow

boy--- nothing is crediting this morning....lets hope things pick up later on! just swagtv for now....how exciting.....NOT!


----------



## mpillow

a birdie said a code word


----------



## mpillow

how's everyone doing with the bonus bar?
I've made it each day!
super rewards seems to be paying well this week....just did a 25point ins. and 43 college funding....did the shoe money maker and whatpibull song are you a couple days ago 49 each
I need 15 points to get a $50 gift card but I may wait to see what goes on sale....got to pinch my pennies as much as I can!


----------



## mpillow

under trial pay...2 possible surveys lab42 (requires facebook) and ampario for 90...I did the ampario one in about 15min this am

and I've done 2 of the lab42 on *irazoo* for 300 each (very quick 5min)


----------



## Pelenaka

Not sure exactly who besides me that bought a YaySave premium membership through the swagstore, but I just wanted to point out that I have two YaySave codes on my blog. One is for my blog only $2 & the other one is a twitter code (50Â¢). Enter both in your YaySave account for a total of $2.50 credit. 

My last order I scored 1000 swagbucks on items we use. 


~~ pelenaka ~~
thirtyfivebyninety: I Save With YaySave


----------



## mpillow

i need A diaper deal for 10yo DD (bedwetter) size 5 or 6 (she's very thin) if anyone knows of one!


----------



## jamala

mpillow, I know I send off a sample request to "underjams" a few months ago and they send me free samples. I don't need them but I ordered the boys largest size available to keep in case DS age 6 ever comes down with a stomach virus. You may could get a few samples in your DD's size that way. If I get any coupons for that size I will save them for you.


----------



## mpillow

I think I'll use kmart for diapers (store brand)...70 size 5 for 14.99...I still have some GC money there!


----------



## jamala

Thats a great price, we don't have a kmart around here.


----------



## Pam6

I don't like our local Kmart! I have troubles nearly every time I go in there!

So far I have been able to get all of the swagness bonus points everyday! YAY! I hope the amounts stay reasonable! 

I got a 71 on an iRazoo search for heirloom seeds today! I am just over halfway to another $5 AGC on iRazoo!


----------



## mpillow

OMG 27 search points for "maine unemployment" on swag.....sad huh?!

120 points today for bonus....decided to do lab42 Trail pay on swag today....one question "male or female" 45 points instantly....LOL


----------



## jamala

Did a LONG survey today for 125 points on swag. It credited but did not count for March madness


----------



## mpillow

code out for a million likes!

sorry j....I'm waiting on credit for 250pt 2 week beer diary survey...'cause I drink like a fish LOL


----------



## jamala

Thanks for the heads up on the lab42 that was an easy one. And I got the code!!


----------



## mpillow

another code for one million likes


----------



## mpillow

anyone having trouble with games not crediting....I've done 8 games and not a single point!
sent a ticket but?


----------



## mpillow

under peanut I had 58 point about sleep disorder...click the nuvigil banner (use diff email if you've done before answer Q to download


----------



## mpillow

another code


----------



## jamala

got it with 3 seconds left---thanks


----------



## mpillow

code for swags


----------



## mpillow

"ACHMED THE DEAD TERRORIST" for 40 sb LOL


----------



## mpillow

peanut
34 each healthypage and mommypage (i used diff emails)


----------



## mpillow

trialpay ampario survey 90points ncaa tournament advertisers


----------



## mpillow

:bouncy:

I WON for tweeting #braggable bargain

150 swagbucks!:nanner::nanner::nanner:

and its a kmart bargain to boot! $10 gc 1079 swags:spinsmiley:


----------



## Pam6

Way to go mpillow!! That is awesome!!

So far I have only gotten two of the collector bills...over and over again! The 7 & 9! DH got the 15! He also got a 25 on a search this morning! No fair I tell ya!!


----------



## mpillow

I have 4 of the cb's missing Spring flowers for 12?
I got the 40 search last night and then a referral got a 50 later last night! The bucks are rolling in!


----------



## mpillow

lab42 has a smartphone/dining app survey


----------



## mpillow

so awhile back I changed my survey profile such that our little farm was my business...and so I now once in awhile get small business surveys that pay really well...300pts for 15min this morning......hint hint


----------



## nightfire

yay i just ordered my first 2 $5 AGC!!!! yay I'm so happy as I didn't think I'd get the verification postcard until next month. So I can get my 5 $5 this month!!!! XD


----------



## mpillow

nightfire said:


> yay i just ordered my first 2 $5 AGC!!!! yay I'm so happy as I didn't think I'd get the verification postcard until next month. So I can get my 5 $5 this month!!!! XD


good job! and thanks for being such a good searcher!


----------



## mpillow

I starting to like the trial pay wall surveys....got the DAILY 23 point 3-4min survey on sears reward card


----------



## nightfire

:nanner: thank you! I have no luck with the special offer surveys even opening up, but i'm meeting my humble goals, and trying to spend as little time on the site, but enough to make it worhtwhile! I have been doing the march swagstakes, so depending on how next month goes, i'm sure i'll get another 5 agc for $5. yay! it sure will help get some much needed extras needed around here!


----------



## Pam6

Welcome Nightfire!! That is awesome that you are doing so good with Swagbucks!! I hope you win some of the swagstakes! I used all of my partner site swagbucks on swagstakes and I have never won anything on them....I hope you do better on them than I did! 
Getting all of the goodies sure is fun!!


----------



## nightfire

Thanks Pam! I guess for how much time I waste online, it's better for it to be semi productive than nothing at all!


----------



## mpillow

I'm averaging 462 points a day since march swagness began....and I don't do any free trial or CC offers....I buy nothing!

Got all the Spring bills!


----------



## mpillow

code alert!


----------



## nightfire

Thanks, I managed to get it! hehe. Wow you really rack in those swagbucks! I try to usually only be on for an hour-an hour and a half max when not doing this march swag thing. I don't do cc or free trials either cause theres always some stupid thing you got to do to cancel or they charge you. Even made sb send me a post card to confirm my account cause i'm not about to give them a cell number! ordered 2 more $5 agc! got enough points for atleast 3 more, so i can get my last one for this month and start out with 2 next month!


----------



## mpillow

I'm on a lot until its garden time....we need the money!

This month at swag---125$
Superpoints $30 (I did the netflix over there for $15...gonna cancel!)
Unique rewards $20
Irazoo $25

So $200 for March....and points ready for 5,$5 AGC's at swag


----------



## mpillow

Payment wall videos...24 points worth!

these can also be done on superpoints, GH etc


----------



## nightfire

Nice mpillow! I got my $5 for march ordered and I got enough points for another 3 for next month! I noticed the videos have either been giving a lot of sbs or you don't find any. I got over 60 sb this morning between the offer videos and the card on the homepage. And I got like 10 sbs for the craft ad laptop one. So it made my day very easy and now I can go get some stuff done around here!


----------



## Pelenaka

FYI - there's a 2 sb video on the homepage for cars - charger, ram, jeep, along with the viemo vids that plays over & over to the tune of 20 times for me = 40 sb. Would have been more but those viemo vids make my laptop stall. 

Good month for me considering that I've been working or out on my bike training. I made $75 worth = five $5 YaySave gc, five $5 Amazon gc, & $25 home depot. 

I was planning on buying more plastic trellis panels but we are having an electrical issue in half the house so it may go for supplies. I've been stocking up on tp thru YaySave since the gift cards are on sale & I have the premium memberships. The codes that they have been posting don't hurt either. 
Just spent the last of my gift card balance on Evening Primrose Oil caps really helps with the hot flashes, lol.So I guess you can say that swagbucks keeps me sane & cool.


~~ pelenaka ~~
thirtyfivebyninety


----------



## mpillow

*So I guess you can say that swagbucks keeps me sane & cool.*

Yeah, so long as non paying offers don't make your temper flare!


----------



## mpillow

big one on trial pay 270 plum district...no purchase necessary just a little info 2-3 screens


----------



## jamala

I just did the plum district one, it hasn't credited yet but maybe it takes a little while.


----------



## mpillow

Like 7 min on mine


----------



## Pelenaka

mpillow said:


> big one on trial pay 270 plum district...no purchase necessary just a little info 2-3 screens


So no purchase ? Closest area is Brooklyn ... I could use a _get outta Dodge_ trip. It's not crediting but I may have done this over before.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## jamala

Mine just credited! YAY--thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pam6

Thank you mpillow for the quick 270!! It only took 2 minutes for it to credit for me!


----------



## mpillow

my closest was Boston...LOL I haven't been South of Gardiner since I sold my registered nubian buck to a couple in Mass and I met them in Saco! (which is scary enough!)

Glad you guys got it! Now don't be a fool and get your code!


----------



## mpillow

What a day!...got up and had an old 75pt survey credited(for today's total).....then a referral got a 50 search....and just now an ins thing from super credited for 128 (save up to 350 a year...) that I did a couple days ago and did not ticket...

Looks like I'll get the $10 cvs card while on sale!


----------



## mpillow

I actually only did $185 last month from all sites....was going to get a $25 at the end of the month for swag but nothing good went on sale....so far this month 4 $5 AGC and 2 $10cvs and $5AGC at Irazoo....can't wait for the bonus bar bucks to kick in....I got it every day so it should be 264 sb Right?

Doing the minimum today on pc....garden prep, husband has gone to drop off 3 apps and then we are going to do some raking.......my goats are really starting to fill their udders and a couple of them are as round as they are tall! You can see the babies bouncing in their tummies....Hopefully we'll get thru Easter dinner before I have babies to deal with....I think 3 have singles and the two round sisters have twins....singles are nice as it means milk for the table sooner!


----------



## Pam6

I got the 264 bonus swagbucks!!

The Spring Sprint has now begun!! You need to get 150 Swagbucks a day. If you get 150 SB a day then you get a bonus 15. If you get it all 6 days that will be doubled for a total of 180 SB! I am hoping I do not miss any of the days because some days 150 SB can be hard for me to get and I have a few days out of the next 6 that have a lot going on in them! 
The nice thing is that the amount is the same everyday. Good luck everyone! I hope everyone on here gets all the bonus bucks!!


----------



## mpillow

got my 264 too!

now for anyone who would like to join

Earn Reward Points and Redeem Them For Free Stuff at Swagbucks.com

I try to post good paying offers to make it easier....but there hasn't been much the past couple of days! If you are new the previous mentioned offers should still be avail/ work


----------



## Pam6

Since the Spring Sprint is on it seems like it has been harder for me to earn swagbucks! I have only been getting ONE search win most days lately! Doubles seem to be rare for me. I have not had any time to try any of the surveys and other stuff lately either. It seems like I have more time in the winter to play on the computer and earn but with this beautiful weather I am much busier! Yet, it seems like there have been a lot more demands on my money as well!


----------



## mpillow

SBTV seems to take 4ever these days....and I get distracted....Easter will be hard for me as I'm delivering goats and eating at my folks house....
But I'm following the offers that pay swagbucks FB and sending a ticket late in the day to get....some points hopefully on the next day....one woman there takes screenshots of everything and submits tickets.....I'd be leary of getting the boot! So I watch and just do one ticket that someone else has posted about....had the 80 nature remedies one credit this morning from super....


----------



## mpillow

invinio for 25 under super...had to use a new Hampshire zip because Maine had an *


----------



## jamala

super points invite
http://superpoints.com/refer/pamelaaycock


----------



## mpillow

code out for sb 
lab42 survey on TP for 45 on smartphone games....2 min


----------



## mpillow

I did the shoppingjobs offer under super rewards for 97....had to send a ticket with confirmation email but it credited


----------



## Pam6

I got 40 SB in Jun Group videos this morning!! SWEET! One of my referrals got a 27 on a search so I will have no problem making the 150 SB today...the last day of the Spring Sprint! I am enjoying the extra bonus points but a couple days were pretty iffy for me getting the points, Friday and Sunday! Hopefully they do this again, but I hope they do not raise the bar! 
The Spring Sprint has really boosted my mom's earnings too because it has caused her to pay a little more attention to swagbucks to reach that daily 150 mark! 

I have one more $5 AGC to cash out for this month and then I am going to work toward the $50. I have had the points for a while...I just have not cashed them up! Once I cash it out tomorrow I will have earned $250 so far for this year on Swagbucks!! That is a nice chunk of change for a stay at home mom of 6 kiddos!!


----------



## mpillow

Well I had to look since you mentioned it! For 2012 so far....

$335 at SB (I'm close to a $50 depending on what BB is!)
$40 at superpoint (halfway to another $15 at WM)
$40 at Irazoo (close to another $5)
$20 from UniqueRewards
------
$435 and growing!

I'm doing GiftHulk to and close to a $10 WM but the site reset and it has a lot of bugs at the moment!


----------



## mpillow

LOL...I have had them all deliver today...UPS brought 25# of honeyville milk powder
Fed-ex brought 20# pinto beans from Walmart....and the USPS delivered my jerk sauce!


----------



## keno12

Hi, I'm new to the site (but not to SB), and am FASCINATED how you all get hundreds per day! I'm lucky if I get 20. I always do the poll, noso, and get at least 7 SB from a daily search. I use SBTV mobile, bc it's my only way of accessing the internet. It's currently too expensive to get internet service (a MiFi, most likely) in the country!

Any help would be great! My referral link is in my sig, for anyone that stumbles upon this and hasn't discovered how awesome SB is yet.
I'm a SAH('M') with various dogs, foster dogs, etc, and currently can't work due to a disability. So...every little bit helps!


----------



## mpillow

keno12 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the site (but not to SB), and am FASCINATED how you all get hundreds per day! I'm lucky if I get 20. I always do the poll, noso, and get at least 7 SB from a daily search. I use SBTV mobile, bc it's my only way of accessing the internet. It's currently too expensive to get internet service (a MiFi, most likely) in the country!
> 
> Any help would be great! My referral link is in my sig, for anyone that stumbles upon this and hasn't discovered how awesome SB is yet.
> I'm a SAH('M') with various dogs, foster dogs, etc, and currently can't work due to a disability. So...every little bit helps!


Do you have an unlimited data plan on your phone? if so you can do sbtv mobile for 50 points a day....it takes 1.5-2 hrs....and all you do is turn it on....you'll have to find the correct app for your phone (android etc)....but 50 points a day is 1500sb a month...or $15 in AGC plus!


----------



## jamala

Swag tv mobile is a great way and also check surveys several times a day. Also check your inbox because I usually get 3 points a day for a 1 question video survey. 

If you have not checked out superpoints yet here is an invite. You can earn walmart cards on superpoints.
http://superpoints.com/refer/pamelaaycock


----------



## mpillow

Does anyone here want to be nominated for Swag mom Vegas trip? *I certainly do not!* but I will gladly help someone here if anyone wants it!


----------



## jamala

mpillow, I am with you that is not something that interests me at all but I will help anyone on here who may want it.


----------



## mpillow

keno-
I used to go to the library a couple of days a week when I had just dial-up....there are facebook pages and other sites devoted to stating what offers/surveys are paying....I was doing about 200 points in an hour by doing this....granted my library is nearby....but I've even swagged at McDonalds because of the free wifi and I was out doing shopping nearby!


----------



## Pam6

You all could nominate me and vote for me! I would love to take my mom! My swag name is BillandPam. There are people that are WAY more popular than me so I don't think I even have a chance of winning but I believe you have to use up all of your votes in order to get the swagbucks points at the end....if I read it correctly.


----------



## keno12

mpillow said:


> keno-
> I used to go to the library a couple of days a week when I had just dial-up....there are facebook pages and other sites devoted to stating what offers/surveys are paying....I was doing about 200 points in an hour by doing this....granted my library is nearby....but I've even swagged at McDonalds because of the free wifi and I was out doing shopping nearby!



That's a good idea. I do go into town (about an hr away) for appts, so i could bring my laptop with me and sit in a coffeeshop. Unfortunately the 'local' library here is 30 mins in the opposite direction (further into middle of nowhere) and is open weird hours...3 days a wk from 9-12. Stupid budget cuts, libraries are important!

And yes, I have the swagbucks mobile tv app. My connection isn't that great, so I'm lucky if I get 10 SB a day from it. It also randomly signs me out. Hmm. I'll definitely be taking my computer with me on in town trips from now on though!

Pam6- I'll go vote for you. Good luck!

I do use superpoints as well, but only the emails (not the super button or the surveys) bc of my connection, or lack thereof. Maybe instead of my coveted AGC, I need to get paypal GC and somehow get a MiFi/plan.


----------



## Pam6

You all can use pictures from my blog too if you want!


----------



## mpillow

Pam6 said:


> You all could nominate me and vote for me! I would love to take my mom! My swag name is BillandPam. There are people that are WAY more popular than me so I don't think I even have a chance of winning but I believe you have to use up all of your votes in order to get the swagbucks points at the end....if I read it correctly.


Who is going to watch the children????? LOL


----------



## Pam6

Ok, I nominated myself and put up pictures!

DH will watch the children!! I am taking my MOM!!


----------



## mpillow

my library isn't open that much either...but I still can park and use the free wifi...as long as its not the middle of WINTER....then its just miserable....


----------



## mpillow

code on the nom. instructions page


----------



## keno12

Got it! And I've got 33 pts so far today (about 30 mins). I know that's nothing to most of you, but my max was about 20 before, so I'm happy.
May have to go into the next town over this afternoon to do some foster puppy shuffling. If so, I'm bringing my laptop!


----------



## mpillow

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Swagbucks-Offers-That-Credit/266137990085753
and for not facebookers
Rewards Programs - 'RP' - MyCoupons.com Shopping Boards


----------



## Pam6

If you all get a chance check out my nomination page on Swagbucks! BillandPam! I am actually in the top 5! There is still a LONG way to go but if you can go click and give my page some views that would be awesome!


----------



## mpillow

hoping this link works 
Earn Reward Points and Redeem Them For Free Stuff at Swagbucks.com

view nominees page


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the comment Mpillow! I am now 3rd most popular! Minus the two samples of course!! There is still a LONG time to go though!


----------



## keno12

I got confused and thought we could vote already. Pam, I did 'favorite' your nomination, and clicked on it. Is it one click/day?

I'm at 35 SB right now. I need some more! I never seem to qualify for surveys, but the 1 pt here and there adds up.

There's a McD's 25 mi away, I may go there tomorrow since it's the closest WiFi spot. There's nothing else around, can i justify a 50 mi round trip?


----------



## jamala

Just commented and will vote asap


----------



## mpillow

keno12 said:


> I got confused and thought we could vote already. Pam, I did 'favorite' your nomination, and clicked on it. Is it one click/day?
> 
> I'm at 35 SB right now. I need some more! I never seem to qualify for surveys, but the 1 pt here and there adds up.
> 
> There's a McD's 25 mi away, I may go there tomorrow since it's the closest WiFi spot. There's nothing else around, can i justify a 50 mi round trip?


if you look at the websites I posted you can make a list of paying offers to do...make a dummy email at gmail or ymail and a dummy facebook and you should be able to do a bunch of points thru offers while there. 

the rewards program website lets you go back in time thru the pages....that's what I finally found that website.....I started doing 600 pts a day instead of 60.....

With the price of gas I'm not sure if its "worth it" unless you have other things to do...


----------



## mpillow

Pam my DD16 commented for you then searched you and won 7sb!


----------



## keno12

Thanks mpillow. I favorited the websites, so I can get them from my bookmarks. I'm up to about 60 so far today.  Qualified for a 25 pt survey and the SBTV has been cooperating!
I know I'll have to go into town next week, so I'll set up the dummy email/FB acct beforehand and hit the surveys hard then. 
Happy Swagging!


----------



## mpillow

I've done 2 60pt surveys on peanut this morning....galaxy samsung 4g smartphone and laundry products (a&h)


----------



## mpillow

Trusted Survey: 150841 163 points
advertising movie trailer....not split instant credit


----------



## keno12

NICE, mpillow!!

I'm at *141* )) so far. Highest I've ever gotten in a day. 2 surveys; a 60 pt trusted survey (will have to go back tomorrow and see if the one you mentioned is there!) and a 50 pt one. The SBTV app has been cooperating today, and I've been getting 1-2pts here and there for random stuff.


----------



## nightfire

Pam, you got my votes as the only other person i know who uses swagbucks is mpillow and I don't think she's been nominated.  Otherwise you'd both get my votes!


----------



## Pam6

Ahh! Thanks Nightfire! 


Keno12, you are doing awesome!! Way to go on all of the points!! Those surveys really do add up to a lot of points when they work right and you qualify for them! 
Don't forget to play the games for 10 points a day!


----------



## mpillow

mpillow does not have any desire to go to Vegas! Went to Reno in 1991? it was freakin' scary for a country gurl like myself....Plus my goats and children need me home! LOL It would be my luck that Iran would launch nukes and I'd be stuck there or I'd be exposed to the jakarta flu or some such.....no thanks....
Plus my gramma who loved the casinos said "scared money never wins" and mine was scared to be sure!
Today has been a survey day! 60,60,75,163,75....good thing I was in the dr. office with my son for his college physical and shots for 2 hrs! I read a bunch on my kindle (Jakarta Pandemic) while I waited.


----------



## mpillow

from my super rewards payment page:



Awarded	Apr 12th 2012	Swag Bucks
Fight for your empire. Free...	+32 Swag Bucks	Awarded	

Awarded	Apr 12th 2012	Swag Bucks
Criminal Legal Help	+25 Swag Bucks	Awarded	

Awarded	Apr 11th 2012	Swag Bucks
Cheap Flights	+5 Swag Bucks	Awarded	

Awarded	Apr 11th 2012	Swag Bucks
Start an Online Business	+25 Swag Bucks	Awarded	

Awarded	Apr 10th 2012	Swag Bucks
Come Join MAEGICA!	+8 Swag Bucks


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> mpillow does not have any desire to go to Vegas! Went to Reno in 1991? it was freakin' scary for a country gurl like myself....Plus my goats and children need me home! LOL It would be my luck that Iran would launch nukes and I'd be stuck there or I'd be exposed to the jakarta flu or some such.....no thanks....
> Plus my gramma who loved the casinos said "scared money never wins" and mine was scared to be sure!
> Today has been a survey day! 60,60,75,163,75....good thing I was in the dr. office with my son for his college physical and shots for 2 hrs! I read a bunch on my kindle (Jakarta Pandemic) while I waited.


OMG!! Those are the same things that run through my head when I think about traveling! Besides no money that is the reason I rarely go far from home!! 
Congrats on all those surveys!!


----------



## keno12

Impressive mpillow!

Pam, do the games pay a max 10SB per day? I got maybe 3 yesterday, didn't know how many they maxed out at.

Convinced my SO to sign up. We live together, but our addresses are different (complicated). Will this be a SB problem? He easily got around 90 pts yesterday, yet grumbled that he 'doesn't have time to do this stuff.' (He works outside the home, in an industry that gets very busy this time of year...leaves me to care for the house and animals! ) He was happy to hear that Paypal GCs were options. I think that was the thing that hooked him.

My SB goal is set at 130 today. Off to do some work! Do any of you save things for the next day, when your goal will be higher? Thanks for the encouragement. I'm having more fun doing this now, and you ladies are making it enjoyable!


----------



## Pam6

Yes, 10 SB. 2SB for every 2 games up to 10 per day.

Just make sure you are using different computers and not logging in and out one after another and you should be fine.
There is nothing to save for the next day. Surveys fill up and you DQ'd if they are old. Games, NOSO, Daily Poll, swagtv is all new every day. Special offers change everyday. If you see it do it, don't save anything for the next day.


----------



## keno12

Thanks Pam! Am only at 18, but I completed the Trusted Survey, so am waiting for that to credit...should be 60? Have SBTV running too.

Figured out a way to rig my phone to my laptop. :bouncy: Connection isn't fast at all, but it beats driving 25+ miles to the nearest wifi spot! It will do until the boy and I figure out a more permanent internet situation.


----------



## mpillow

I'm having a pitiful day but yesterday was over 700 so its to be expected!


----------



## keno12

Over 700??!!!!!!!??

HOW?? Again, am amazed. That's just....awesome. I'm thinking of how much I could contribute to my 2 person, multiple dog (right now it's 6...we've got a lot of fosters!) household with that much.

I finished the day at 177. I'll take it.


----------



## mpillow

SURVEYS! was what i made points with yesterday...today a mishmosh....1 survey, sbtvmobile, points from nightfire searching -my searching- swagtv- a few vids on the diff offer boards....tasks for 28 (casinos) just went over 250...

(((finished the state taxes today! glad that is over! got the financial statement from son's college....still need about 12 grand of the 33grand a year tuition! He's going to visit tomorrow to see about ROTC Marine corp or Naval officer reserves(helps offset costs)....EXPENSIVE! He was puking from his shots yesterday....to be expected according to doc.))) just so you all know I have a life outside of swag etc. ! LOL


----------



## keno12

Are these the surveys on the 'my dashboard' or the ones from 'peanut lab,' etc? I'm wary of the latter bc of pop-ups, spam, etc, so I rarely do those. 

Aiming for 200 today. 

College is expensive! I went about 10 years ago and I'm looking at taking some more specialized nursing classes, but school is EXPEN$ive! Has your son looked into scholarships at all? They helped me a lot. I applied for a TON. Even the small ones...they add up!

Sorry you weren't feeling well yesterday. Hope you feel better today!


----------



## mpillow

He did get the Presidential Achievement Scholarship from MMA for marine engineering technology but its only half of the tuition....not all the other stuff....the school is more of a military academy than college (wears uniforms and can but not required to be a reservist and graduate with an officer commission)....He'll make 6 figures after 4 years so he will have the means to pay back loans and he is trying for other scholarships. He got full Pell grant and Stafford loans and work study....our income is low and non existent due to recent layoff! Hence the need to do swagbucks everyday!
Hoping he has fun at the open house today and figures out which military branch he wants.....my 16 yo daughter went along too....and my older sister....and the weather is perfect today!


----------



## keno12

Yesterday was pathetic. *99* Pathetic, as I was aiming for 200, and was certain I could get it.
Oh well. 
We did have to go into town and help the boys parents with their planter boxes. They live in the city and have a tiny townhouse sized backyard. They grow some good peppers and tomatoes with the space they have though! Off to do work on our garden today. 
Have a good day!


----------



## mpillow

gardening is more fun!
my day was barely 250 ...two referrals had big search wins for total of 50!
my son said he would be needing the amazon acct money for books....I told him to get to work on his own acct! LOL


----------



## keno12

Swagging is more fun. I'm ridiculously allergic to (jokingly, the outdoors) pollen, trees, mold, grass, etc. Most days I can hit my nebulizer and swallow a cocktail of allergy pills and be ok for a few hours. Today, despite the meds, was not one of those days. I showered off the allergens and I'm in the office doing what I can to earn SB. Sucks too, bc we are planting some more today, and I love planting. I love our garden. Nothing better than fresh vegetables. 
Did you give your son my referral link for his account? 
Aside from my SO, everyone I talk to thinks this is a scam (despite me showing them my numerous Amazon GCs, Paypal, etc, showing them the site), they say they don't 'have time,' for it, yet they sit on FB and Twitter and Pinterest for hours and hours. /rant.


----------



## mpillow

I'm hoping he can get some referrals at school! 

I have slight allergies (citrizine helps) but have you tried a mask? 

I hear you about people thinking its a scam or a waste of time...same ones come wanting gas money, fresh eggs and veg when money is short.....it isn't a quick buck but it does get quicker/easier once you "get" how it works!


----------



## Pelenaka

keno12 said:


> Aside from my SO, everyone I talk to thinks this is a scam (despite me showing them my numerous Amazon GCs, Paypal, etc, showing them the site), they say they don't 'have time,' for it, yet they sit on FB and Twitter and Pinterest for hours and hours. /rant.


This is one of the great mysteries of life because as you have said I have extended family who send me countless whatyacallits from those lame fb games but won't swag. You'd think me sending the this reply "rather play games for real $" on fb would be enough, :sing:

I look @ it this way if it is like pulling teeth to get them to sign up then they probably wouldn't even give swagging a decent try.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## keno12

mpillow- I ended up going outside and getting dirty with the dogs and planting some jalapeno and tomato plants for about an hour. That's about all I could take with the allergies (and the heat today, wow! Some of my meds make me intolerant of extreme temps. When it gets above a certain temp (esp w the heat index), I can't take but so much. I'm in my mid-late 20s. This is SO not the life I imagined for myself. Sigh. Most days I am content with it, though. 

Back to swagging now, since I got outside some. I haven't tried a mask. I have tons from the ER (I used to work, in various capacities, as a nurse and a medic, among other things). Will try one.

Pelenaka- ahh those darn FB games! No, I don't want to help you plant your virtual garden. Or build your castle, cafe, daycare or mafia. 

I've sent those replies too, (with my referral link), to no avail. I have ONE referral. I need to get more, but how?

60 pt survey credited for me today. I have 15 pts from SBTV. How many can you get in a day?


----------



## mpillow

sbtv is still 150--- mobile is 50

we just had a baby boy goat born...neighbor ladies came to see


----------



## keno12

I meant to say this earlier, mpillow, about people coming to you for things. Last year we had a BUNCH of people coming to us for veggies (and it was our first year planting at this location), and then later in the summer as we made our trademark salsa and relish, everyone wanted jars for FREE.:smack

Everything is planted!


----------



## jamala

My garden is ready to start really enjoying, potatoes are ready to dig a few "newbies" for lunch and the green beans will be in this week. Turnips and other greens are just about finished.


----------



## mpillow

sure... sure.... rub it in....we still have another frost to go before planting anything tender....still snow up to my parents last weekend!
It is time for peas potatoes and spinach...my kids are on school vacation so some stuff will get done!
I do have my windows open...it was 73 today...
haven't done 100 points yet on swag...outside a lot!


----------



## jamala

LOL-- Its beautiful here today too so my swag and everything else is lagging also. I am almost to 3000 on irazoo so I have to figure out the agc thing on there later tonight.


----------



## keno12

I registered on irazoo today after reading how mpillow was singing praises in the irazoo thread. Have 55 pts. I'm sure I'll figure out how to work it soon. Didn't qualify for surveys, there were no videos. Plan on poking around the site more tomorrow.

SB was good. 175 thereabouts.

We weren't going to plant until next wknd, but the plants we started inside needed to be moved outside. Hopefully last week was our last frost. Our weather is weird...we had 30 degree temps some days last week, it was in the high 70s today, and is going to climb into the high 90s this week.


----------



## mpillow

all the sites are slow right now....the razoo facebook page is a good place to get paying offers info


----------



## Pam6

The last few days I have just been hitting the daily goal amount because I have been so busy with this nice weather! 
My rabbit had 8 babies on Thursday and this time it looks like she is actually taking care of them! So we went from 2 to 10 rabbits! LOL! 

I am almost to 3,000 on iRazoo too! If I do more searches tonight and tomorrow I should have it! 
I am up to 159 points on Superpoints. This one seems to take a while to get anywhere on it! But, I am excited that they have Walmart gift cards! 

Keno12, remember that you can search every hour to an hour and a half on iRazoo to get points!


----------



## jamala

Superpoints says I need more friends, I have one and I have another referral but it doesn't show up as a friend. Can anyone friend me on superpoints like swagbucks?


----------



## mpillow

alright you guys....on peanut the Jenny Craig offer...92 points....I did it yesterday morning and it just credited...no ticket because I never got an email from JC.....wierd but true

yes j just like swag...I'll go into super and friend you!


----------



## mpillow

or not...guess it isn't like swag....I thought there was a button for that?


----------



## mpillow

cool though... my sister won a 50 referral and got someone to sign up under her!


----------



## keno12

I'm hoping to cash out a couple Paypal GC soon.

About the $600 limit before taxes...is that per site? or per GC? So say, $600 in Amazon GC, $600 in Paypal, etc? I have to be careful with my 'extra' income, so just wondering.

I linked to my superpoints account in my sig. I need at least two more referrals to get to the next level. I do fairly well on that site. I just started using the Superpoints button (before was just the daily emails), and I'm at 400 points. 500=$5 Amazon GC. They have other options too, like restaurants and Paypal, all the way up to fancy electronics, iGadgets, and the like. So if anyone wants to play, a link is in my sig.

Also, how do I code it so that instead of the hyperlink, it's just a word? I noticed that Pam has that in her sig, as well as some others.


----------



## mpillow

hey keno i just one a 50 point bonus at superpoints if you want it!

http://superpoints.com/join/wts22k


----------



## keno12

I'm already signed up for SP. I'm 100 pts away from an Amazon GC. I need some more (2 min, preferably), so I can move up to the next level. Thanks for the link though.

Does anyone use Inbox Dollars? It's simple; read (click, really) emails, surveys, games, and they pay out via check once you hit $30. I get one about every 3 weeks. And for the past few months this was with mobile internet ONLY. So...just sayin. Again, it's nothing to make you rich, but it's a nice addition to SB (bc nothing competes with that). 
Link is in my sig.

SB is slow today. I'm barely at 100. Games are taking forever and no surveys are crediting. Oh well. It will get there. I was hoping for 200+ today.


----------



## keno12

SB code till 230 EST


----------



## keno12

SB code until 5:15 EST


----------



## mpillow

so slow today!


----------



## Pam6

I am just hoping I can make the quota today! But I am not really trying so I am not sure if I will or not! I am at 51 points and I still have swagmobile and games to do. So I might be cutting it close!


----------



## nightfire

so I see swagbucks is going slow for you too! SBTV is not working right. I get a few video watches and then it quits. 

So I did an offer on superrewards - the "how to invest like a pro" one for 160sb. It never credited and i sent in an inquiry to super rewards. They asked for more info and I sent them it, but the page where I can check on the status now doesn't even show the inquiry and I never got those swagbucks. I'm not sure if I should message swagbucks about this one or not, and the facebook wall yesterday had people saying they had to put a ticket in, but they didn't say to which place, and cause I can't verify my stupid facebook account I can't message on the wall to find out. So please offer me some advice! Thank you


----------



## mpillow

did you get the initiial email from superewards when you did inquiry? "We have received your inquiry" ? and any subsequent emails.....give it a day and then contact sb support with the emails


----------



## nightfire

Yup, I got two of those "we have recieved your inquiry" emails, have not recieved a response yet on the second one cause I replied this morning. I'll be patient and give them a day or two to respond or not, I just wasn't sure if this was something I could put a ticket in to swagbucks about. Thanks for the help!


----------



## keno12

nightfire, i hope you hear from them!

It's been like pulling teeth to get SB these past couple days! I've barely made over quota, and that's with some WORK! I've been poking around other sites (irazoo, inbox dollars, superpoints) in between to break it up.

How many SBTV points (not mobile) do you usually get per day? I'm keeping track today and I'm only at 45 SB! I thought it would be much higher. Now I'm wondering how long I'd have to sit at the computer to get 150. I have to go into town later this week, possibly, so maybe the videos/sites will load faster with a wi-fi connection, rather than what I've rigged up. Let's hope, anyways, ha.


----------



## mpillow

sbtv is something I keep open in a tab and try to remember to click...its something I do more of when no offers or surveys are paying.....I have done 150 but usually 45-75


----------



## nightfire

I set my daily goal for swagbucks in general at 75. That would give me my 5 $5 agc for the month. Some days when I get surveys I don't really watch sbtv, especially lately as my browser had a security/general update and now I can't use the toolbar pop out.  Most days though I'm prolly trying for about 50 or so points on sbtv cause I can just click the next video when its over in while I'm either working around the apartment or crocheting. The rest I try to get either through special offers or the other couple things to get easy swagbucks.

But you're right, it has been like pulling teeth for anything lately. As I've already ordered my agc for this month, I have been trying to earn enough for the xbox gamerpoints card for my bf. He's been super wonderful while I'm trying to get my business started and helping me with my bills. But it just seems like I'm not gonna make it this month cause sbtv is not working right, and the surveys are non existant on most days. I've gotten maybe 15sb from tv today, that's how horribly its working for me. And I have cable internet that's usually decent. It's been pathetic. Their site also has certain times when it won't load on any of my browsers. I think they need to get some additional servers!


----------



## mpillow

I have free wifi at home...one of the neighbors or a smart meter is unsecured and my laptop picks it up...otherwise we'd have dialup....at the library near my home at the moment....both wifi are about the same speed but my kindle works better at the library for sbtv mobile


----------



## mpillow

I don't think I'll hit 200 today....at 144


----------



## keno12

I miss the days of free WiFi. The only neighbors within any noticable distance have a MiFi (something like 10g for $80/mo...wondering how that would work with OnDemand shows, Netflix, gaming and such that the SO wants to do, and my internet usage. Admittedly, I wouldn't mind Netflix). Theirs is password protected. Boo, ha.

I think I got maybe 150 SB today. Hoping to break 200 tomorrow. I need to redeem some GC.

Do you redeem them right away, or wait until you have a bunch built up?


----------



## mpillow

currently I have 8528...hoping something like Sears/kmart goes on sale for Braggable Bargain so I can buy groceries locally....if nothing good comes up I may go for the 100AGC...I'm trying to get the best deal so I pay close attn to the daily bargain! 2 teens and a preteen to feed!


----------



## mpillow

40 tasks
60 1 q survey on PL 
14 sugar sync radium1

2 offers ticketed on SR what city? 49(scrnshot) and Rain Forest 39 (email)


----------



## mpillow

holy snap! a referral got a 59 search!


----------



## keno12

Nice! I need referrals! SB is NOT a scam, people, I PROMISE!

I redeem mine for Paypal and Amazon GC. The former so I can chip in for bills, and the latter goes to Christmas presents. The SO got me a NookColor last year for Christmas and has been hinting at wanting one, so I'm saving up for that. Also trying to figure a way (with the Paypal) to get a Mifi. We had a chance to get an unlimited data one, but I think that's no longer an option.


----------



## keno12

Nice job on the tasks, mpillow. I've tried them in the past. I never seem to get them. I think I'm still in the trial phase.


----------



## mpillow

at 645pm est the casino tasks go up....they are easy and pay 8,10 each...i plan on getting 20 a day from those..usually more..takes 5 min


----------



## mpillow

got credit for rain forest
just submitted a ticket for sanebox-super rewards


----------



## nightfire

Yay, that offer for 160sb credited this morning! So now I already have the extra votes earned for today. Hopefully I'll earn more than the pathetic 50 I got yesterday! But we shall see 

ps if any of you haven't done this offer, you should consider it. its 160 sb for basically putting in your email. you probably will have to submit a ticket to super rewards though, but if you dont mind waiting its worth it. It's under super rewards and I think is called "how to invest like a pro"


----------



## keno12

mpillow thanks for the heads up about the casino tasks.

What are these tickets you talk about submitting?

We've had a storm come through, and my rigged internet access doesn't work in bad/cloudy weather. It's the luck of the draw, really. I did meet quota today, so i guess that's good. Off to do chores.


----------



## mpillow

tickets/inquiry on offers I completed and did not get credit for on Super Rewards:
Rainforest 39
What city are you? 49
Sanebox 64


----------



## mpillow

just got credit for wht city? and Sanebox!


----------



## nightfire

yay! lol i tried to send just the "yay!" but apparently it was too short of a message


----------



## mpillow

I gotta tell you I'm sick of doing the offers and not getting credit...sending in 3 more with screenshots...
subway
costco
Big coupons
Someone posted on facebook that she contacted swagbucks support for offers that were not crediting on SR in particular and swagbucks said they got credit from the advertisers so SR should pay her....and awarded her the points...lots of them....


----------



## nightfire

wow, yeah it's very frustrating when the stuff doesn't credit. For the longest time I didn't know how to do screen shots on my comp, but now I just leave the program open in case.


----------



## jamala

I have had ALOT of problems getting credit for offeres lately and SR is a big one but they will not give me credit even with screenshots, they keep giving me the run a round.


----------



## mpillow

j---submit to swagbucks support if the give you the run around....and submit more than 1 so they can see its a problem

just submitted from SR
subway 40
costco 40
Big coupons40
Savingstar49
and deal chicken41 on PL
Feeling ambitious today!


----------



## Pam6

I don't do the special offers unless someone else specifically says they credit. I would love to get some of the free samples and coupons in the mail but it seems like those never credit and you have to jump through a million hoops for one tiny sample so I just don't bother. 
I am at 90 points so far for today. I still have the games to play so I will be able to atleast make the quota for today.


----------



## mpillow

I dont like jumping thru hoops either but in good faith the companies should pay if you complete the offer/survey/video.....its about my integrity and their integrity....

this site is good for freebies...i've used it a lot!
Free stuff | Pocket Your DollarsÂ® | Keep your money where it belongs


----------



## mpillow

penny stocks radium1 22.....no need to ticket!


----------



## mpillow

I hope you all read the following post from offers that credit swag facebook page:

Jill Garonzik Kelley wrote:
_I'm glad to hear Luke n Kristie say that they suspected that Regina was cracking the whip yesterday, I hope they're right. We may need to each re-think how we handle our "I didn't get credit" situations. I had something great happen when I (accidentally) did!

After that weekend when NOTHING was crediting, videos weren't working and the whole SB site was falling apart, I wrote a note directly to SB (since it seemed to be a SB issue,) naming SOME of the offers that hadn't credited and APPROXIMATELY how many SB I was due. I also expressed my concern about lost membes, both current ad well ad potential ones.

I said that I was going to file the tickets (as time consuming and much of a pain as that is-and "yes," I actually said that,) but that I wanted SB to apply it to the day that I actually did the offer, not the day they got around to crediting it. (This was during March Swagness & I'd missed the goal that day... first time since any of the contests started.)

To make a long story short, I think she went through and looked up all of the offers that I tried across all of the walls, and gave me all of the credits I was owed. (It was more than I originally guestimated.)

I'm telling this story b/c SB IS member friendly, and is on our side when we are reasonsonable. If we keep giving the walls (especially the ones that historically don't credit or ask for the same info over and over) multiple opportunities, we're not doing any good for swagbucks and we're driving ourselves crazy. We may get our credit, however swagbucks does not know about all of the problems and how irritating they are.
I'm sure they lose many newbie Swaggernauts who don't understand how the process works and/or are not as patient as we are. SB doesn't want to lose members, and the wall should be crediting a much larger percentage of the time. SB can "fire" the bad walls, and provide much better offers they only are aware of what is going on._


----------



## keno12

Why/what are these tickets? I'm lost...

Pam (and anyone) what games do you play? I like synonyms, word play, and I think it's called crushers (you knock 3 balls of the same color off). I do those while waiting for SBTV to meter up so i can click the next movie.


----------



## mpillow

under the earn button go to "special offers" then you have the offer walls...ad rewards, trial pay Radium one, Payment, super rewards, Peanut lab, sponsor pay....when you complete the offerand you dont get paid you can submit an inquiry(ticket) with proof so you get paid for doing the offer


----------



## keno12

Thanks mpillow!
Am in town today, but so far haven't had time for SB...errands and appts and such. Haven't had a signal at the house since late yesterday. SO couldn't get online to print coupons (our Target has some deals, free toilet paper, 0.10 pretzel lightbulbs and 0.50 California Pizza Kitchen. We have GCs too, so he was really mad!)


----------



## mpillow

I jst got home from a similar trip...shopping and orthodontist for dd but look what happened while I was gone!

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c395/mpillow/SRledger.png


----------



## mpillow

code out too!


----------



## mpillow

and my saanan had twins....not sure boys/girls yet


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> I jst got home from a similar trip...shopping and orthodontist for dd but look what happened while I was gone!
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c395/mpillow/SRledger.png


SWEET! Congrats on the points and the new baby goaties!!


----------



## mpillow

another code....

the twins are small and weakish...thought she would just have a sing;e but we are hoping they'll pull thru...we bottled them tonight but will try again with mom tomorrow....one is a girl...not sure on other yet


----------



## mpillow

off to bed....765 today....ending at 9989 maybe someone will search and win and I'll be over 10k in the morning!

babies ate well, too...more alert.


----------



## keno12

Congrats on the goats and finally getting offers to credit!

SO got his paypal GC yesterday. Now it's probably up to me to keep that acct going, since he's entering his super busy time at work. 

Rainy weather here again, which we need, but it means I don't get a strong enough signal for the computer. Ahh.

Puppies got spayed yesterday, and are being way too rambunctious for day after surgery. I got a text from my friend that is fostering 2 from the litter and she said hers are the same way. No quiet here today! I was hoping to get the carpets deep cleaned. Going to see if i can tire out some pups so they will sleep. 
Ideas are welcomed! They dislike rain, but may have to get used to it.


----------



## mpillow

I'm no help....wet weather=dirty dogs....my lab is almost 5yo and only plays for 1/2 and hour a couple times a day...other than that he is a couch potato or foot warmer! and he loves to get muddy wet....we drained our pond last year and took all his fun away! 

Hubby is gonna try to get the tilling done today! We have a midsize JD tractor...so it will be quick once attachments get switched...

Babies are both girls! and the weakest one finally stood up a few minutes ago...nursing good...both bottles and from momma on the milk stand...still too weak to chase momma around for milk though!

Beautiful day here! too nice to be swagging!


----------



## mpillow

You can snag the Sears e-Gift Card - $25 for 300 SB off the regular price! Sears e-Gift Card - $25, Redeemable Prize from our Swag Store: Swagbucks.com #BraggableBargain

Yay! I got two for grocery shopping (at kmart)


----------



## mpillow

Holy cow batman!
my $25 sears cards have been fulfilled....same day according to email date! I verified on the 20th and sometime before midnite they sent the fulfilled emails!!


----------



## jamala

Did a survey for 250 points 6 weeks ago, finished it got to 100% complete and then clicked submitt and got the DQ'd box. Thank goodness I took a screen shot at the 100% complete screen. Contacted swag and they said wait 6 weeks. I emailed back last night and today I got the credit SOOOO Happy


----------



## keno12

Have been away for a few days, no computer and no time for SB on my mobile. Finally getting back into it this morning. Slowly. I need a nap before I can continue, I think. Or more coffee. I need to do some write-ups from when I was away and other non fun stuff, but I also need money, so...at the computer, here I sit. In other words....I'm back!


----------



## Pam6

Welcome back Keno!

I went through my surveys this morning and I qualified for one 50 point survey. I got all the way through a 150 point survey and then it said come back for part two tomorrow! UGH! Now I will have to try and remember it!
I am already up 140 points for today and I just started swagmobile!


----------



## mpillow

yay walmart cards now available!


----------



## mpillow

a survey day! Peanut 3 for 180 and 580 in trusted surveys...931 today...


----------



## mpillow

ended at 1157 yesterday...woke up at midnite and did 40 points on the videos and 128 point ins.offer on super....
up at 7am...searched "sawyer brown" for 59 and had a followup survey on lady and the tramp DVD for 100...
migraine relief for 16 and 31 on Radium and super walls


----------



## mpillow

early codes!!


----------



## Pam6

I got the 40 in videos last night too! I had to keep waking myself up to hit the next video tab! 
You are really racking those points up mpillow! Way to go!!


----------



## keno12

Was the SB code sent via email? Am having trouble w my email loading on my phone, have been awake pretty much since my last post and havent seen any emails. I'm usually quick to grab those bc my phone (usually) alerts me when I have an email.


----------



## mpillow

keno12 said:


> Was the SB code sent via email? Am having trouble w my email loading on my phone, have been awake pretty much since my last post and havent seen any emails. I'm usually quick to grab those bc my phone (usually) alerts me when I have an email.


no look on the music madness posts for today on Lbog


----------



## Pam6

I have never received a swag code via email. It is usually one the BLOG, FB, Twitter, swagstore....places like that.


----------



## Pam6

Mpillow, clean out your private message box! 
I will send you my other private massage later...I have to leave right now.


----------



## keno12

Thanks for the code info. I generally only get the ones that are sent to my email, or if I happen to be on FB and see SB post a code.

There was an offer sent to my inbox, for 415? (I've deleted/already completed it) SB. It's for a free trial music company. You sign up for a 10 day free trial. I signed up and then went and refreshed my SB, and they had already credited, so I went back to the music page and immediately canceled my account. 
Ok I went back and looked. A TrialPay for emusic. 
Bringing my (at the moment) total to *445*. Definitely highest daily total ever.


----------



## mpillow

might try that one...I dont usually do the CC credit checks or free trials....but if its that easy...maybe!


----------



## Pam6

I got the second half of the survey today and got credit for the 150 SB! YAY! I am at 241 SB for the day with a little more of swag mobile to go and games. I am at 4,919 SB! I was going for the $50 Amazon but now I see SB is carrying Walmart gift cards so I am VERY tempted!!
Mpillow when you get the Sears or Kmart gift cards do you print them and then take them into the store? You don't have to use those online do you?


----------



## mpillow

I do print them and they work both in the physical store and online...you can only use 5 at a time online....unlimited in the store. plus you get reward deals and points on the card to use on future purchase within 1 yr


----------



## keno12

Do they combine with the 'Shop Your Way' rewards card? I don't shop there often, but if they do, I may see if I can coupon there more.


----------



## earthkitty

Swagbucks is awesome. I've crossed over one thousand just for using the internet. That's ten bucks on amazon.com plus some, simply for doing what I would do anyway!

I need to start doing the surveys, dang it. You guys really rack 'em up! Impressive.


----------



## 3ravens

Is something wrong with Swagbucks? Only one credit a day for searches and always wants you to confirm with a 3 letter code. Only qualified for 1 survey in a week. Click on a survey and get a disqualified without being asked a single question. But the kicker is asking for a 3 letter code on Swag TV! After that I played 3 videos all the way through without getting credit, got disgusted and turned it off. And all these "contests" with ridiculous goals. I just go along like usual and ignore them. Is it me, or the site? At least the daily poll and NOSO seem to be working, for now.....


----------



## Carol from Upto

I just joined superpoints and won 15.00 with the superluck button. I can't figure out how to redeem the mony. Please help.
Thanks


----------



## mpillow

3ravens said:


> Is something wrong with Swagbucks? Only one credit a day for searches and always wants you to confirm with a 3 letter code. Only qualified for 1 survey in a week. Click on a survey and get a disqualified without being asked a single question. But the kicker is asking for a 3 letter code on Swag TV! After that I played 3 videos all the way through without getting credit, got disgusted and turned it off. And all these "contests" with ridiculous goals. I just go along like usual and ignore them. Is it me, or the site? At least the daily poll and NOSO seem to be working, for now.....


Yesterday my sbtv meter was not always working...seems ok this am

About two weeks ago I went thru a Captcha time (the 3 letter code) but its over now...they do it to prevent auto searching and bots on sbtv

I also went a week w/o surveys of any real value but now is much better...if you havent "unlokced" the peanut lab surveys you really should...quick and easy surveys of less than 10min and 60 points usually

Next month I'll hit the $600 mark at swag and be switching my focus to Irazoo superpoints or gifthulk for tax purposes.


----------



## mpillow

my links:
I do gifthulk alot like swagbucks

GiftHulk | Rewards The EZ Way

superpoints
http://superpoints.com/refer/misspillow10

and a couple others Irazoo and unique rewards

Online Rewards, Get Paid to Surveys, Cash for Online Surveys unique

and swagbucks
http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/misspillow

earn points, search engines, win free gift cards irazoo


----------



## mpillow

another set of twin girls! from the goats...


----------



## keno12

I may check out gifthulk at some point. I think I'm going to focus on SB, SP and IR for now, as I'm nowhere near $600. But thank you for bringing that up, as I can't go over that! It's always good to have new/other sites to rely on.
I use inbox dollars (link is in my sig) and they pay out via check at $30. If I'm diligent, I can usually get one a month. I've been slacking lately bc I've been focusing on SB. That focus has definitely paid off, as I've gone from around 20 SB/day to the other day I got over 500 in one day!
Anyways, Inbox Dollars is another good one, if you want to check it out. Referral link below.
And....for the purpose of keeping it on SB topic. Even with the super low quota today, I don't think I'm going to reach it. I have limited computer time and I'm at like, 10 SB. Ahh. Boo. Will try again if I get home before midnight. Also seems like nothing is crediting, etc. This WOULD be the day the SB universe is working against me. ha.


----------



## mpillow

arthritis connect on peanut for 17...these never work for me but this one did!

the modern rving one for 56 under super rewards (works for some but not me!)

11 point food one on trialpay (facebook app) didnt credit for me but for others

learn a new language on payment wall and radium 14 each


----------



## mpillow

peanut Ameriplus for 27
trial pay left lane sports? 23


----------



## mpillow

inbox 30 mimedia ...use a diff email


----------



## keno12

It's just after 0800 on Saturday, and SB is still telling me it's Friday. It's kind of messing with me. 

I did manage to get back online after my trip in town last night and get some surveys and stuff done. I think I ended the night at 145 or thereabouts. Not bad, considering I didn't think I was going to make 50.

The meter on the SB homepage that tells you what your total is now just displays 'swag mom contest closed.' Ok, that's fine, I know who I'm voting for anyways (Pam!), can you please display my daily SB total so I can get back to obsessively checking it? 
Thanks.


----------



## mpillow

keno12 said:


> It's just after 0800 on Saturday, and SB is still telling me it's Friday. It's kind of messing with me.
> 
> I did manage to get back online after my trip in town last night and get some surveys and stuff done. I think I ended the night at 145 or thereabouts. Not bad, considering I didn't think I was going to make 50.
> 
> The meter on the SB homepage that tells you what your total is now just displays 'swag mom contest closed.' Ok, that's fine, I know who I'm voting for anyways (Pam!), can you please display my daily SB total so I can get back to obsessively checking it?
> Thanks.


LOL I'm gonna be a slacker today! 'cause the meter is off!


----------



## keno12

mpillow, I need your attitude. I'm constantly refreshing the darn page, bc I NEED to see if the ticker is back up. And yea, I know, I could go into the ledger and add it up, but...less instant gratification that way.

:soap: LISTEN HERE SB: I have a working Internets for now and you are going to GIVE ME MY TICKER so I can OBSESS over my TOTAL. 

that is all.


----------



## keno12

I should figure out how to take screen shots on my computer (I used to know how, and could/should probably google it), since I have some Radium One offers not crediting. 

At what point in the process do you take a screen shot to submit and to where do you submit? Thanks.


----------



## mpillow

control and print screen....open paint, new file, control and v.....save as....upload file to photobucket, copy link into inquiry....on the radium wall page it says "missing swagbucks"


----------



## keno12

Thanks. Off to do that. Well, on the offers I can. I closed out the screen on a few of them.

Also, which SB games does everyone play? I know I asked this in the IR thread (I'm currently on that site, which made me think of it. Also, my '1 pt for visiting this site' hasn't credited in a few days....???)


----------



## nightfire

radium offers have been really bad at paying the last few days. Good luck submitting your tickets! 

When I bother to play games, i usually play drop 3 until i get a score of 10,000 or crusher (i think its called) where i clear the first to levels then half clear the third one only for more points and let the game finish.

A suggestion for knowing your accumulated points is to keep either a scrap piece of paper next to your computer and write down your daily total before you start, or open notepad on your computer and write it down there. You will still have to do the math to get the total, but its easier to subtract one number than add up a bunch  I really hope they give us a ticker that we can set to what we want, at least when they don't have any challenges going on. It's a really nice feature!


----------



## keno12

That ticker is a nice idea, nightfire. I still open my ledger and add it up on my dashboard calc, but (whine) _'it's not the saaaame'_

And Radium has been crap at paying out, today at least for me. I don't do them that often (the one pt ones, here and there, maybe), but go figure, today I went for the big guns. 

Looks like there's a storm moving in. I just completed a 60 pt survey and at the end, all it said was 'qualified.' It gave me the standard questions at the end, race, how much money do I make, bank routing numbers, etc (kidding on that last one) so I assumed that I completed the survey, but my 60 pts has yet to show up. Maybe SB is glitchy all over today? Maybe it needs a break before the big Vegas voting shindig? Who knows.


----------



## mpillow

I rarely do games on irazoo...they bog down my computer!

on swag I open up swaggle let the ad play thru and then go to swagtv tab and do 20%-30%...go back to the game tab and hit " back to games" (rinse repeat) I dont actually hit the play button


----------



## Pam6

I only play crusher but the kids like the car racing game.


----------



## mpillow

lots of vids on gambit....check superpoints, GH and irazoo and swag homepage (mine came at noon at swag) supersonic


----------



## keno12

mpillow said:


> I rarely do games on irazoo...they bog down my computer!
> 
> on swag I open up swaggle let the ad play thru and then go to swagtv tab and do 20%-30%...go back to the game tab and hit " back to games" (rinse repeat) I dont actually hit the play button


?? So you don't play swagbucks games but get credit anyways, or am I misreading this?


----------



## mpillow

keno12 said:


> ?? So you don't play swagbucks games but get credit anyways, or am I misreading this?


:nanner::nanner::nanner: yep


----------



## keno12

^ I will have to try that when I'm at my computer, mpillow. I can't tell you the # of games of word whatever (am beyond tired, can't sleep), yet it won't credit. Same w crusher, but I actually enjoy that game and will play while I'm waiting for the meter to change on SBTV.

I have a friend coming in town next week, staying for a bit. Hoping I can get her signed up for some sites, esp since she's in a similar financial situation as I am, and could use any extra money. What's the best way to go about showing her it's not a huge waste of time/actually does pay out, etc? She's not one (per previous conversations) to spend hours on Farmville and other FB games, so not worried about that stupid 'I'd rather tend to my virtual farm,' response. :headdesk:


----------



## jamala

The way I got people to see sb was real was to print out my gc ledger and show them.


----------



## mpillow

I agree with jamala...but realize that some people just dont want to be bothered...and some even would rather stand in line for a handout instead of "helping themselves"----I spent 2hrs showing someone I know..to no avail...but I see their vehicle at the food pantry when it is open...and the person plays all sorts of facebook games!


----------



## mpillow

tomorrow is a mega swag code day---75 points in codes starting at 8am EST

plus first day of voting for swag mom...if you earned all 340 votes my understanding is you'll get 170 points for using all your votes


----------



## keno12

Hoping for good weather tomorrow! The boy is off from work (it's been SLOW, which is NOT GOOD, esp in his line of work....darn this mellow winter!), so we're both hoping for cooperative weather so we can rig the computers and both take advantage of the codes. Had to go into town today, too many good coupon deals to leave until tomorrow and I'm out of some of my meds and just now have the $ for them. If weather doesn't hold out, may see if we can go into town to use wi-fi, finish running errands. 
No comment on your 'handout' post, mpillow, except to say that is a personal pet peeve of mine and I get beyond furious when people assume that of me (basically, you're young, educated, smart, why arent you working? And then make further assumptions when i refuse to answer questions from someone I do not know, and is treating me like crud). /endrant.


----------



## mpillow

*people assume that of me * ????? I was talking about the person I was trying to help...
I dont know your situation...but it sounds like you are trying to help yourself...

I think you misunderstood me....


----------



## nightfire

is anyone elses trusted surveys page not loading and saying theres an error? I don't want to send in a ticket if its a site-wide problem... 

my page says:

We have experienced an error and your Survey dashboard may be temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

You may need to login/register to access your dashboard.

any suggestions? I did try signing out and re-signing in.


----------



## mpillow

mine is working!


----------



## keno12

mpillow- oh my gosh...i'm sorry! I was referring to people I know IRL, not on the internet! I'm SO sorry for any confusion! Gosh....penmouthinsertfoot: Yes, from your post it sounded like you were talking only of the person you tried to help and no one else. I didn't take it any other way. I was talking (in my case) of people in my (outside the internets) life. I'm sorry, again.

My survey page is working. Well....it's loading. I'm not qualifying for anything (I guess it's still working? I'm still trying to qualify).


----------



## mpillow

no prob keno! I just did a survey about drinking beer for 63....I have 2 beers a couple of days a week and sleep like a baby...I get surveys like I'm the town drunk!


----------



## keno12

Was that on payment wall? If so, I made it about halfway through before they didn't need me anymore. Which is a shame, bc I usually get the alcohol surveys on the first try. Wonder what that says about me? ha. I rarely drink, but for some reason, those surveys like me. lol.

I got a payment wall survey (29 pts) 'easy survey'....it was basically asking when you are next looking to buy a vehicle, so I BS'd and said I was looking to buy soon, and entered some car info, said I had 'built' the vehicle on the dealers website, answered the usual 'how old are you, how much money do you make, what is your bank acct information, etc' questions, and was credited about 10 mins later (kidding on the last question....)


----------



## mpillow

it was on trusted surveys...

my last doe is kidding out right now....she was huge...1 is out and I bet there are 2 more!


----------



## mpillow

yep 3 baby goats! 2 sets of trips, 2 sets of twins and 3 singles! Holy goats!


----------



## keno12

Holy goats is right! What will you do with them? (at the risk of sounding incredible naive and ignorant. Even though I live in the country, the closest I've come to animals other than domesticated dogs are my neighbors cows and chickens. Before 2 years ago, it was city and suburbia living, so I'm eh, a n00b). Do you keep them? Drink milk? (am vegan, and fascinated by people that are able to sustain a farm). I'm trying to talk the Boy into getting chickens at some point, but right now it won't work with one of the dogs we have, and who knows about the fosters coming through. He loves fresh eggs, and I spent a summer out West and we had chickens and it was a learning experience, but enjoyable, so I figure, why not at least research? But he doesn't want them, at least not right now. Which is too bad, they are fun. 
Wow that was a ramble. Sorry. Do you have baby goat pics?

I still haven't gotten a trusted survey yet. But all that means is I've racked up some pretty wicked SBTV points while trying!


----------



## mpillow

2 girls and a boy....cute as bugs!

We grow most of our own meat and veg and dairy thanks to the goats poo in the garden, milk on the table and enough extra milk to grow a 5 day old calf out for beef.

I have 7 baby goats in totes in the sunroom! LOL its another cold night here...not fit for new babies to be out in!
My neighbor came down to see the new wee ones and ended up helping with chores!

Time to make some grain and hay money!


----------



## mpillow

Tim McGraw's wife all in caps= code


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the votes mpillow!! My Swag user name is BillandPam if anyone on here does not have anyone else to vote for! Thanks!


----------



## keno12

Got the code. Am awaiting the next one...probably wasting time refreshing pages when I could be focusing on SB and other sites. Also installing a TV in the guest room and cleaning (well, helping the Boy, since I told him about the mega SB codes today, and he was like 'go for it!' ha....so I get a 'pass' to be on the computer all day and not feel guilty about it). I thought he was going to join, but he, as usual, found work around the house to do. 

I have a Radium One offer that was supposed to send a link to my email for confirmation. I've yet to (30 mins later) receive the email. Should I screenshot it and send it to RO? I think I might...bc I'm tired of things not crediting, yet, this is the first ticket I'll have filed with them.


----------



## keno12

Pam6 said:


> My Swag user name is BillandPam if anyone on here does not have anyone else to vote for! Thanks!


Just quoting for Pam so it gets 'bumped' up so more people see it and GET OUT AND VOTE! USE YOUR VOICE AND VOTE! :happy:


----------



## mpillow

if you joined and need help getting all the codes today...post here and I'll pm you the necessary info
I just got 9 points from someone new....let me help you!


----------



## Pam6

Thank you all for the votes!! I really do appreciate that votes...even if I don't have much of a chance!! Thank you all! BillandPam


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> if you joined and need help getting all the codes today...post here and I'll pm you the necessary info
> I just got 9 points from someone new....let me help you!


Yes, if anyone needs any help with codes let mpillow, me or another one of the regulars know and we will do all we can to help you out!
I have to step out this afternoon to ship some turkey eggs to Texas but otherwise I should be pretty close to the computer all day! 
I hope you all get all 75 points in swagcodes today!!


----------



## mpillow

new code! goes in the gimme box on the home page


----------



## keno12

Ship turkey eggs to Texas? Wow. I imagine that is quite a process.

How do you know which box the codes go in? I generally put all of them in the GIMMIE box, but just happened to put the first one in the Swag Code box and it worked. If one doesn't work, I try the other. 
Have gotten both so far.
It says we get 1 SB per 2 votes...anyone have theirs credit yet? I probably should stop refreshing the darn SB counter and focus more on offers, etc.


----------



## Pam6

keno12 said:


> Ship turkey eggs to Texas? Wow. I imagine that is quite a process.
> 
> How do you know which box the codes go in? I generally put all of them in the GIMMIE box, but just happened to put the first one in the Swag Code box and it worked. If one doesn't work, I try the other.
> Have gotten both so far.
> It says we get 1 SB per 2 votes...anyone have theirs credit yet? I probably should stop refreshing the darn SB counter and focus more on offers, etc.


You have to come back and vote EVERYDAY until May 11!! You will get 5 additional votes everyday you go to the swag mom page....therefore racking up more points! Then they will all credit after May 11!
Let The Voting Begin

I have shipped a LOT of eggs over the last few years...not that hard. The hardest part is that I physically have to leave the house and go to the post office!


----------



## keno12

I used all my votes on you today. Was I not supposed to? (Save them for another day, I mean...not another person). Good to know I get extra votes each day I come back. Well, good for you, anyways...?

I laughed at 'the hardest part is that I have to physically leave the house and go to the post office.' I hate the post office.


----------



## mpillow

did i miss anything? took a shower, washed bedding, vacuumed, took out the trash, fed the 4 bottle kids...had dd feed pig, hang laundry, check on kids, clean bathroom now she is doing dishes...another load of laundry and corned beef and cabbage to put together...
----he sits and reads-----
then milking-- pig and bottle kids again...then the library....
---he'll still be sitting----


----------



## mpillow

swagbucks search:
*
where to shove the dynamite?*


----------



## Pam6

keno12 said:


> I used all my votes on you today. Was I not supposed to? (Save them for another day, I mean...not another person). Good to know I get extra votes each day I come back. Well, good for you, anyways...?
> 
> I laughed at 'the hardest part is that I have to physically leave the house and go to the post office.' I hate the post office.


You did it right....using them all today. I already used all of mine too! Just remember to go back and vote everyday again until May 11 for the extra swagbucks! It will add up to 60 extra swagbucks if you use the 5 extra votes everyday! 

Mpillow, I don't think you missed anything!


----------



## mpillow

two codes....


----------



## keno12

mpillow said:


> swagbucks search:
> *
> where to shove the dynamite?*



First search for me that has worked since about 7am! Thanks mpillow!

The Boy got one early this morning for 'I need swag codes' ....9 or 10 pts I think.


----------



## jersey girl

putting my swagmom votes in today...thanks for all the help. Trying to find codes, got one so far


----------



## mpillow

sent pm JG


----------



## Pam6

Back from the post office...eggs are on their way to Texas! I also stopped at the feed store and loaded up there!
I am glad to see I did not miss any codes! I hope everyone is finding them okay...if not give us a shout out and we will help you!!


----------



## mpillow

What year were you born?
I was not born in *1965 minus 1* but a few years later.
code out...


----------



## keno12

Quick easy Peanut Lab survey (Awareness Survey, about insurance) for 60 pts. Took me about 3 mins, if that. If you get it....I 'have' 'auto, home, flood' insurance, typed some ins companies that I know of (Liberty Mutual, Century 21, State Farm, Geico), said Geico provided all 3 of the above, and I was unlikely to shop for insurance in the next 12 months. Credited. They don't check this stuff out, so well, yea....at least, I don't think we have flood insurance? lol....


----------



## keno12

mpillow said:


> What year were you born?
> code out...


*Code alert!* I was born in 1983. Thanks for all the heads up about the *codes, mpillow.
* 
edit: looks like mpillow beat me to the alert, so...just answering her question!


----------



## Pam6

Remember that it is against the swag rules to post an active code......
You sure are a youngin' Keno! I was born in 1979!


----------



## mpillow

gotcha... but it so generic...I mean c'mon my husband is almost a 1964 acts 72 though.


----------



## mpillow

Lab42 wants to know about your turkey day traditions


----------



## keno12

_*code!*_ This new *bracelet* I got from the *SB store* will look pretty when I go on my *hotel* and spa trip!


----------



## Pam6

Yeah, that is a biggy! I hope everyone gets it!
I want to go for a walk but I feel like a code is going to come out as soon as I do! LOL!


----------



## nostawmama

Am I correct in assuming this code is on twitter? i dont tweet and keno i didn't get your hint.


----------



## Pam6

nostawmama said:


> Am I correct in assuming this code is on twitter? i dont tweet and keno i didn't get your hint.


Swag store!
I will PM you!


----------



## mpillow

oh I got it!...and a big bowl of potatoes, carrots, cabbage and corned beef....num num

Pam did you send nosta the link to the s... site?


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> oh I got it!...and a big bowl of potatoes, carrots, cabbage and corned beef....num num
> 
> Pam did you send nosta the link to the s... site?


Yep, got it covered!


----------



## nostawmama

I just checked my message- thanks  I had to take a break to put some dinner together for the hungry masses.


----------



## keno12

sorry for the cryptic bolding. It was what I searched for in the swagstore and figured I couldn't say directly that it was in the store (or could I?) Will try to be more direct if I'm the first to find the code next time.
Was there another code about cabbage, etc? Or was someone just talking about dinner?
There shouldn't be that many more left of the 75...30 something maybe, for those that have gotten all of them? I don't have my ledger open (shocker, right?  ) to count atm.


----------



## keno12

*code alert!* 
Who's your favorite music artist? Mine is Sheryl Crow.


----------



## mpillow

I like Sheryl crow, too, but I really dislike her political views.

Speak up if you need the link!


----------



## Pam6

I am showing 62 points in codes so far. Do the two 3 pointers count in today's 75 point total??


----------



## keno12

^Yes, and there is a current code out (as of 8:10EST) as well.


----------



## mpillow

that was fun! Have a good night all and dont forget to vote for BillandPam tomorrow! (and today if you havent already!)


----------



## keno12

It was fun! Thanks for your help mpillow and Pam! Don't forget to vote for BillandPam tomorrow (and get your extra Swag votes for voting each day!)
Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Pam6

Night all! That was fun! I think that was it...as long as they counted the two 3 pointers in when they said 75.


----------



## 3ravens

Got all the codes except the first one, I was still :zzz: So I need to use all my votes each day? Whoops..... I wasn't sure so didn't use 'em all yesterday.


----------



## jamala

Just cast my few little votes for you Pam, I hope it helps. I wish I had more to cast but alas this month was SLOW for me with working.


----------



## keno12

Voted! And am spending however long it takes to clip coupons from TEN FREAKIN papers/various inserts that we collected on Sunday from people who don't coupon. I love saving money (WalMart PAID me to buy those single serve frappachino bottles...and because we had so many papers, we got 12 of them. Ridiculous, I tell you. But they are pretty darn good, from what I hear. I use the empty bottles for some planting and crafts. And I made $1.05 from WM). 
Anyways....off to clipping. Told the Boy I wouldn't be on the computer today because I was on it all day yesterday and felt kinda guilty, even though I scored mega SB (and Superpoints!)....but he's at work, so....he won't know. Ha. Time to refresh the SBTV screen!


----------



## mpillow

j did you get all the codes yesterday?


----------



## mpillow

3ravens said:


> Got all the codes except the first one, I was still :zzz: So I need to use all my votes each day? Whoops..... I wasn't sure so didn't use 'em all yesterday.


Visit the page every day and get 5 xtra votes each day and xtra SB for voting


----------



## jamala

I only missed 2 of them, thank you so much for your help! I missed the one late yesterday afternoon when I was cooking supper--lol. Lost track of the time and when I checked they had just expired. I did get the 21 pointer though. Thanks again


----------



## mpillow

my pleasure!


----------



## mpillow

attn: walmart.com shoppers:
You can snag the Walmart eGift Card - $5 for 120 SB off the regular price! Todays BB


----------



## mpillow

madness I tell ya...codes


----------



## Terri

Is it my computer, or is the swagbucks site running slowly?

When I went to the TV area, the clips would load but when I ran them they kept starting and stopping.


----------



## mpillow

mine is fine! maybe you need to clear cookies/history and restart? sometimes that works for me!


----------



## Terri

Yes, I will tr that!


----------



## keno12

mpillow said:


> madness I tell ya...codes


That would be the ONE time I decide to get off the computer, take the dogs for a romp and shower my smelly self, since we have people (real people coming to visit? :gasp coming tonight to check out one of the fosters. So I figured I ought to at least like...brush my hair, or something. They live in the big city, and don't want them thinking I'm all crazy strange, and whatnot, cooped away in the country. LOLZ. Truth be told, I'm from NJ, not far from NYC, but you wouldn't know it until I opened my mouth (which doesn't happen often..promise!  )
So....yea, missed the codes. Oh well. Dogs had fun, I'm clean. It's all good.


----------



## keno12

Terri- it often happens to me, since my connection is slow, so what I'll do is pause the video, let it buffer, and then when it catches up, let it play through. Maybe try that too?


----------



## mpillow

Don't feel bad keno I just got a shower at 4pm! The house was cold and had to wait for Mr. Where do I need the dynamite stuck? to get up and make a fire...meanwhile I turned the corned beef leftovers into a big skillet of hash and a pot of egg noodle soup with the broth and bits...YUMMY! I have had to take the two female goat trips away from momma as she is favoring the boy and neither one wants the bottle so multiple trips to the barn to put momma on the milk stand locked in for girl babies to nurse...no sense to shower with that going on especially since its raining here....

Had a 60 PL survey about procter and gamble and sc johnson newsletters at about 2pm and was mad that it didnt credit....but YAY! it just showed up without a ticket!


----------



## mpillow

Just an FYI...The Braggable Bargain (BB) changes most days shortly after 1pm EDT...yesterday was the $5 walmart card and it is still available today until 1pm-ish EDT

Now, I used to get all my $5 AGC the very first of the month but it seems like a good idea to wait to see what the BB is for the day...I got 2 WM $5 yesterday and 2 more today...if I like what today's BB is and can afford it I will wait until tomorrow morning as I already used up my buy chances today...

Hope this makes sense and you all keep it in mind!


----------



## mpillow

my internet would not work at home afternoon today! WAHHH!
so I'm at the library swagging away ....I missed the code WaHHHH!


----------



## keno12

Woke up with a wicked headache this morning. Typed 'why do I have a headache' into the SB Widget on my phone at like, 0330 (technically morning, yes?) and BAM, 26 SB....and it's not even Friday!:rock:

Don't know how much I'll be on here the next few days, have a friend visiting. Off to see what I can do about still present wicked headache before she wakes up. And um, more SB. 

Don't forget to VOTE!


----------



## nightfire

wow, just tried to do a pl survey, the prequalification question was what letter comes before Q - from my days in school i learned it was the letter p. So i selected it. The second question was what was the letter selected in the previous question... so i selected p again, and I got "disqualified, our clients are looking for a certain profile"...um what - they want people who don't know their alphabet? hahaha got to love it!


----------



## mpillow

code out....LOL nightfire...play dumb next time for 60 points!


----------



## sherry in Maine

I went to Pam6 site about registering, but like always, I get confused . . . . I entered the info, name password, etc. Then, the question what is user name. I answered what it would be and all it does is say '4 to 16 alphanumeric characters' I thought I knew what that meant, but nothing happens when I hit 'get started' . . . .


----------



## mpillow

sherry in Maine said:


> I went to Pam6 site about registering, but like always, I get confused . . . . I entered the info, name password, etc. Then, the question what is user name. I answered what it would be and all it does is say '4 to 16 alphanumeric characters' I thought I knew what that meant, but nothing happens when I hit 'get started' . . . .


my sister can't seem to register either and it sounds like the same problem...I don't know who she uses for service but she is in West Gardiner??


----------



## Pam6

Nightfire....sorry, that is funny!! You got disqualified for KNOWING the alphabet!! LOL!

Sherry, I am sorry you are having trouble signing up!


----------



## sherry in Maine

No mpillow, am in Hancock county area . . . .
I'll keep at it


----------



## mpillow

wow another fast turnarund on gift cards....got 2 of my $5 WMGC already!


----------



## Pam6

That is awesome mpillow!


----------



## mpillow

code out another 30 min


----------



## Terri

Today I apply for my third paypal deposite!

I suppose you could say that I do "Swagbucks lite", as I just play with it when I take a break from housework. I am not much into TV and so I play swagbucks instead. So, for playing their computer games instead of the on-line hearts game I get $15 so far.

Oh, yes. I have far better luck with earning search points if I am up late for some reason! I tink that there is less competition!


----------



## mpillow

sorry I'm not much help these days....its planting time AND I lost my free wifi at home!


----------



## keno12

Yay planting time! Whatcha planting? We lost some cucumbers, need to plant more.

LOST free WiFi? What are you going to do? You've been such a huge help. I hope you get it back soon.


----------



## mpillow

well we harvested ROCKS today...too bad we cant eat them....we filled the front bucket on the tractor twice!....looks like rain for a few days...so we will wait to till---but the tiller is on....what do I plant? Potatoes--red norlands....bush beans
....carrots....zuchinni...summer squash...winter squash....TOMATOES...peppers(hot and sweet)....beets...spinach...lettuce....green onion (shallots)...corn....and lots of cucumbers(we are big relish and pickle eaters) and broccoli.
I mowed a bagger load for the goats today in shorts....and my best friend and her son visited all afternoon...we sat in the grass in the sun and watched the children play with the kid goats, the dog and the bunnies....It was nice!
Back to swagging tho for a few minutes!


----------



## Pam6

It rained HARD earlier today so we could not finish getting all of the sand tilled in that we put in our garden yesterday. I am getting anxious to start planting but we still have a couple more weeks before we can officially start planting.


----------



## jamala

I love reading about your gardens. I canned 21 quarts of string beans Saturday and I have at least that many more to pick in the morning and get canned up. My potatoes are almost finished so I will be digging them and canning by the weekend. The squash are coming in each day by the bucket full and my tomatoes are almost big enough to have fried green tomatoes for supper. I have picked a few ripe ones in the last week but they are small. So my swag/razoo/superpoints have suffered as I am just outside and busy with the garden so much.


----------



## Pam6

Jamala, that is awesome that you have gotten so much out of your garden! I can't wait to see how much I get this year! I have been working on extending the garden and sunflower patch so I am hoping the garden does really good this year! I got a hanging scale last year so I am HOPING I can weigh all of my produce and get an idea of how much I really do produce on my little acre and a half. I should be counting all of my eggs and gallons of milk....as well as baby animals produced. It would be really neat to know just how good I have really done and not just guess. I always start out good with weighing and then I start to slack off and then forget.....


----------



## keno12

I love reading about the gardens! We have 8 planter boxes (weren't planning on them but can't dig too deep bc of the septic system, so it reduced our garden space a bit), plus about 20 5 gal buckets that Home Depot gave us for free (probably bc between the Boy's work and us buying home stuff we are in there ALL THE TIME). Last year we grew green beans and tomatoes in them, but we didn't get as much crop as we hoped. I think everything was too crowded.

We are growing corn and spring onion for the first time this year and I'm excited! I'm most excited for eggplants though...I can eat them all the time. And tomatoes, and cucs, and green beans....yum.

I'll have to look into growing lettuce and spinach. Seems easy enough if you're already growing other veggies, and we buy SO much from the store. Or maybe it's region specific? Will do some reading while my SBTV is playing.


----------



## keno12

One of the Special Offer surveys (you can get to it from the main SB page) is for Neilsen Home/Mobile Scans. If you have a smartphone and/or tablet, it's an easy 60 pts. Quick download of an app to aforementioned device, and instant credit. 

The Trusted Surveys were being a pain and DQing me from EVERY ONE of them, but I finally got one, so I'm at about 140, with other odds and ends added in (SBTV, poll, etc). I wish we had that counter on the SB homepage again!
I wonder what the next 'contest' will be, after Vegas voting is over? I would think they would wait a bit, since they've had a bunch back to back? Who knows.


----------



## Pam6

After all of the drama from the swagmom contest I am ready for a break from the contests! But I do like the bonus swagbucks! I hope they keep something like that going though!


----------



## Terri

Pam6 said:


> It would be really neat to know just how good I have really done and not just guess. I always start out good with weighing and then I start to slack off and then forget.....


Pam, I USED to try to keep track like that, but now I look at dollars saved because it is easier. Like you, I was loosing track about mid-summer.

For instance, I now have enough greens in the garden to replace half of the store bought lettuce, so that is 75 cents. In a couple of weeks we will have broccolli, so I can credit myself the cost of 6 heads of broccoli. I have picked about 2 pounds of asparagus worth $4. So, right now I have a return of $4.75, with broccoli to come in a week or two. 

And, I think that I will make another big salad tomorrow with the beet greens, and cabbage leaves, and some more store-bought lettuce which will give me another 75 cents, since half of the salad will be home grown. That will bring my return to $5.50 so far this year.

That leaves me with one figure instead of many!

I also do not count the value of my eggs because, alas, the feed costs eat up any profit. Even when I give them the scraps.

But, back to the origional subject: Swagbucks! Somebody said that it was easier to get points for searches if it is in the middle of the night, and I have confirmed this! And, since I get up at 6, I have found that perhaps 20 searches when I get up while I am drinking my morning caffien will almost always get me points.


----------



## keno12

^ Interesting that it is easier to get search points in the middle of the night. I got one of my biggest search wins (26 points on a Thursday) when I woke up with a headache at 3am and grabbed my phone and typed in 'why do I have a headache'....BAM, instant 26 SB...and I was off to find some water, advil, cold compress, something. But I've NEVER gotten that amount searching during the day. Maybe once or twice the ENTIRE time (years) that I've been using SB on MegaSB Fridays, but never on a non MSBD. Will have to take note and keep track.

Also with searches, I typed in something today and couldn't find what I was looking for on the first page, so I clicked to the second page, and was credited 8 pts. Not much, but not bad for just clicking over to the second page in Google. So something else to keep in mind if the points don't show up on the first page.


----------



## nightfire

has anyone else not been getting the swag email for the 3 easy swagbucks? I haven't gotten it in 2 days. Seems like they keep making the easy to earn ones harder or non-existant....also can't use the toolbar with my browser so thats another easy 1 point I'm not getting.


----------



## mpillow

nightfire said:


> has anyone else not been getting the swag email for the 3 easy swagbucks? I haven't gotten it in 2 days. Seems like they keep making the easy to earn ones harder or non-existant....also can't use the toolbar with my browser so thats another easy 1 point I'm not getting.


same here


----------



## keno12

nightfire said:


> has anyone else not been getting the swag email for the 3 easy swagbucks? I haven't gotten it in 2 days. Seems like they keep making the easy to earn ones harder or non-existant....also can't use the toolbar with my browser so thats another easy 1 point I'm not getting.


I haven't gotten it in 2 days either. I did get a 'read these articles and get a point' thing in my inbox today (I think it was a point? It wasn't 3SB like the video, that's for sure).


----------



## Pam6

I got the 3 pt email video earlier today and the 2pt 'read these' this evening. I hope they keep doing the 2 pt 'read these'! That would be an easy extra 5 points a day for those two swag inbox points!


----------



## Pam6

Loading up on the 2pt jello videos! I will say I might actually make a few of these! The strawberries and cream and the lemon pie!! Mmmm....I am thinking I would really like these!!


----------



## keno12

Where do you see the 2pt jello vids? I see jello coupons, but no videos. 

Went to print coupons last night, since I was going to the store and this month is 2x the SB coupon amt, and the dang printer wouldn't work. Some garbage about how something wasn't installed, or something. It's worked every other time we've printed from coupons. com, smart source. com, etc. ahhhh. not what I needed. So, store trip didn't happen. Printer is on my list to fix.


----------



## keno12

Probably a 'duh' question, but...easiest way of keeping track of SB YTD earnings?

Internet was spotty today so I didn't get much done. 
My favorite foster dog left this evening for her forever home (maybe, she has issues, so they may just 'try' her out  don't get me started). She's been a real comfort, especially on days I feel like crud. She'd just cuddle up next to me and sleep.


----------



## Pam6

How to keep track of your SB YTD earnings....You can go to your ledger and put in the date from the beginning of the year 'til now. How I keep track of my month made is I go to my gift card status and then just add up the money from the first of the year. I have been keeping track from the beginning so I just add to it every time I cash one out. 
Jello videos...I get a read 'play button' that pops up on my Swagbucks homepage every once in a while. My mom says she never gets it. 
I hope you can get your printer to work so you can take advantage of the double swagbucks on coupons!


----------



## Pam6

Thank you all for your votes for the swag mom contest! It looks like I am going to finish 26 out of nearly 1800!! That is amazing if you ask me! I knew I would not have a chance at winning but to be that close to the top out of so many great choices just amazes me! Thank you all!!


----------



## keno12

Pam- You redeem a LOT more than I do! I think since I've started SB I've only redeemed maybe...6 GC total over a 2-3 year time span. Up until recently I was only doing the poll, NOSO and the occasional search, so I wasn't earning many SBs! I will have to start keeping track though, it's neat to see it add up. I'm not worried about going over $600 (ha, that will be the day).

I have to redeem mine for a Home Depot GC soon. Not what I was planning on, but we have some home projects and the Boy priced around, and HD has these shelf/mounts cheaper than Amazon does. I know I can get one GC, but I really want to be able to get two, because that will cover both shelves/mounts, plus have some left over! I like that about SB though...I can change my mind last minute if I haven't redeemed points, and it all works out. 

Pam, 26 out of 1800 is EXCELLENT!


----------



## Pam6

I pay so little in taxes that I am not worried about the $600 mark at all. In fact, I can't remember the last time I owed instead of getting back more than I put in. 
So far I have only redeemed my SB for AGC because they usually have the best payout. I am sure if I dedicated just a little more time to SB I would make more but I am pretty content with my earnings right now. The swagmobile is really my easiest points everyday. Then I do all of the NOSO, 3 pt ad survey from inbox, daily poll, one or two search wins, games, and referral points....then throw in 2 point videos every once in a while. I don't do the surveys or special offers. Most of my earnings came at the beginning of the year when swagmobile was 100 points a day! Boy, I miss those days! I was averaging $75 every month then! Now my earnings have slowed down. I have been averaging $25 one month and then $75 the next, averaging $50 a month.
I think Mpillow has totally got me beat for earnings though...and for sure has me beat in overall earnings from other sites! She knows how to rock out the points!


----------



## keno12

I don't 'make' enough to pay taxes, that's how low my earnings are. Pathetic. I've even tried telecommuting 'work at home' type stuff, and the deadlines are what would get me. When I have my bad days and can't move/get out of bed, well...yea. These sites have been so helpful, because I can do them at any time, for any length of time. I have trouble sleeping, so I'll put on some reruns and SB.

I want to try and get 150 SB from SBTV one day. I counted one day and thought it was a lot higher, but I think it was only around 45. I was surprised! I only have one referral, and am working on getting more. The referral points would really help. 

I went back and checked through last year, and I got my birthday SB for last year, so I should be getting 50 SB for tomorrow as well! Yay!


----------



## Pam6

Happy early Birthday Keno!! (I believe the 50 point bonus link comes in an email and you have to click on it to get them.)


----------



## mpillow

Pam6 said:


> I pay so little in taxes that I am not worried about the $600 mark at all. In fact, I can't remember the last time I owed instead of getting back more than I put in.
> So far I have only redeemed my SB for AGC because they usually have the best payout. I am sure if I dedicated just a little more time to SB I would make more but I am pretty content with my earnings right now. The swagmobile is really my easiest points everyday. Then I do all of the NOSO, 3 pt ad survey from inbox, daily poll, one or two search wins, games, and referral points....then throw in 2 point videos every once in a while. I don't do the surveys or special offers. Most of my earnings came at the beginning of the year when swagmobile was 100 points a day! Boy, I miss those days! I was averaging $75 every month then! Now my earnings have slowed down. I have been averaging $25 one month and then $75 the next, averaging $50 a month.
> I think Mpillow has totally got me beat for earnings though...and for sure has me beat in overall earnings from other sites! She knows how to rock out the points!


I started oct 1, 2011 and have 78,133 points!.....just puttering now but I'm still 200-300 a day at the library...plus about $30-40 a month on the other sites...

Happy B-day Keno! I remember 20 something! LOL I still feel young though...I can still put the smackdown on my kids and wrestle the bull when I need too! (often enough to keep me in shape!)


----------



## keno12

Thanks for the early bday wishes ladies!

Pam, will check my email tomorrow and see if it's there. I don't remember if one was sent last year.

Mpillow, you are a SWAG QUEEN! Wow, am in awe! Do you only do surveys that you know have been previously credited to others, or do you do (most) of them?

I was on the FB 'Swagbucks Offers that Credit' page and the Peanut Labs Survey 'Invino Wine' survey (it's not a survey at all, rather filling out your email) credits almost instantly for 20 SB. 

Apparently most people were getting a Migraine support survey type thing to credit (also on PL) for 60SB, I didn't have that luck. 

Off to do some more SBTV then out for the evening.


----------



## mpillow

LOL I'd rather be a swag queen than a drag queen!

I do everything...offers, surveys, mobiletv, tasks, sbtv (a little), games ---multiple tabs in multiple windows!


----------



## keno12

mpillow said:


> LOL I'd rather be a swag queen than a drag queen!


LOL! 

I'm going in town tonight, turning SB MobileTV on so it will actually run. Am lucky to get a few pts from it at home.


----------



## Pam6

I am at 79,946 lifetime swagbucks and I cashed out my first card on 1/6/2011! So Mpillow is kicking my hind end in points for sure!!


----------



## keno12

I looked it up and am at 5390 lifetime and I started 5/11. So in a year I have gotten 5k SB. SAD. 
So glad I have found this site! This year will be better!


----------



## Terri

A QUESTION.....

Yesterday was the last day to vote for swag mom, and I finally got around to doing it. (Pam6, I voted for you!!). 

The votng site said that I got points for voting, but it has not shown up on my ledger, yet.

Am I missing something? Do I have to do something to accept the points, like there is for the search points?


----------



## Pam6

keno12 said:


> I looked it up and am at 5390 lifetime and I started 5/11. So in a year I have gotten 5k SB. SAD.
> So glad I have found this site! This year will be better!


This year will be better for sure! I am already doing much better this year than last...swagmobile has made the biggest impact on that. Plus swagbucks has added many new ways to earn since last year also. Once they cash out the bonus bucks from the swagmom contest, 200 SB for me, I will have enough to cash out another $5 AGC! They did not run big contests like this last year. The swag code extravaganza days have had much bigger codes this year also. Swagbucks has made it easier to earn this year!


----------



## mpillow

Terri said:


> A QUESTION.....
> 
> Yesterday was the last day to vote for swag mom, and I finally got around to doing it. (Pam6, I voted for you!!).
> 
> The votng site said that I got points for voting, but it has not shown up on my ledger, yet.
> 
> Am I missing something? Do I have to do something to accept the points, like there is for the search points?


prolly after winner is announced??


----------



## Pam6

Thank you for the votes Terri (and everyone else who voted for me!  ) I believe it said that the points would be paid out on the 13th....but they may wait until Monday because that is when they usually do things...but I thought it said the 13th.


----------



## rabbitgeek

I just got started. What is swagmobile?


----------



## mpillow

swagmobile is like swagtv only done on a tablet or smartphone....I do mine on a Kindle fire...android phones have an app...not sure about ipods/iphones....it takes about an hour and a half to play start to finish on the comedy vids and you can get 50 points daily...you'll need to get the "app" per device or if you can find the talk we had about *bluestacks* in this thread to load onto pc..HTH! and welcome!


----------



## mpillow

Happy Mother's Day to all of us swag moms!! (whether we win a trip or not! )


----------



## Pam6

Happy Mother's Day swaggers!! There is a code out for the 'winner'!!


----------



## keno12

Got the code! Happy Mothers Day to all you moms!

I had no idea it was called swagmobile. I use it on my android phone and have been referring to it as SB TV Mobile. ^ version is much shorter. And I got a TON of mobile points from the past two days from when I went in town. I just let it play and left it in my purse. 

Redeemed SB for a Home Depot GC today for some supplies we will be needing soon. My account looks so sad right now!

Those of you with smartphones and tablets....I've been using the Checkpoints app CheckPoints - The App That Pays You Back and you can redeem your points for gift cards as well (a partial list of redemption items is available on the website). I've been using it as a SB supplement for AGC. If you sign up, my bonus code is 'renfrew'


----------



## keno12

Happy Monday everyone! I'm up getting some SB before this storm moves in and is supposed to stick around for a few days. Blah. I went crazy on SB yesterday evening when I got back from running errands and got a bit over 200 in about 2 hours. Surveys galore! Of course, now I'm getting phone calls for online college classes and kitchen knives and juggling classes, etc. I just tell them I'm no longer interested.


----------



## mpillow

the $5 sears/kmart card is today's bargain 549sb


----------



## mpillow

bonus just kicked in...for swag mom voting


----------



## pamda

mpillow said:


> the $5 sears/kmart card is today's bargain 549sb


 I sent for 2....to be used for canning or freezer supplies. Wish I could get a couple more..lol


----------



## earthkitty

My swag search bar isn't working today...any of you have this issue, or know how I can fix it? I can search via google, but swag searches consistently say this, all day long...

_Whoops! The page could not be found. Try giving it another chance below_

????


----------



## Pam6

Earthkitty, did you try clearing your cache or using a different browser?


----------



## Pam6

I got a LOT accomplished today!! I pulled weeds in my front flower bed and mulched it. I even have the blisters to prove it! Mulched around my fruit trees. I mowed half of the front yard with the reel mower...totally amazed I did not have a heart attack! I planted my sunflower garden! (I can't wait for that to be in bloom. It was so pretty last year and I more than doubled it in size this year!) Then I finished going through the stuff in 12 and 9 yo DS's room and used my new floor scrubber to clean their carpet! Then I finished off the day milking my goat! 

I have earned 419 swagbucks so far today!! Got my 200 bonus points! I am going to try for one more search win and finish off a round of swagtv and then I think I am off to bed! I am whooped!!


----------



## Pam6

Swag Carnival starting tomorrow!! A chance to get a bonus 200 swagbucks! Plus the daily 10%! This could add up to be a LOT of extra points...paid out on June 4th!
Swagbucks Official Blog Â» Step Right Up!


----------



## keno12

Pam, you got a LOT done! Do you have your own mulcher? (I think that's what they're called?) We want to get one, so useful for all the limbs around the yard. Need to price them and see if I can use my SB for it.

Haven't been sleeping well lately, but am excited for the new 'contest/carnival.' Going to try and do my 70 pts today and take a quick nap.


----------



## Pam6

No, we don't have our own mulcher HERE! LOL! DH has a chipper/shredder but it has been stored at his mom's house for years! We only have a few small trees in our yard. 
We got a truck load of shredded tree trimmings from the guys who trim up around the electric lines about a month ago. I thought I would get more than one truck load but so far only one truck load. I want to put it around the veggies in my garden to help control weeds once I get it all planted. 

I hope you can get a nice nap in today Keno!


----------



## keno12

We have....a freakin forest. It's crazy. It certainly won't be an immediate purchase, but it's something we've been talking about. Funny how we can always come up with wants and needs, but it exceeds our budget. And (I think, anyways) we live a pretty simple/frugal lifestyle. Certainly compared to the way I grew up. 

I used to be obsessed with reading frugal blogs. I suppose I should find them in my bookmarks and read them again, see if there's any budget trimming we could do. I'll venture into other sections of HT, as I'm sure there's a forum for that? Idk.

No nap yet. I STILL haven't gotten 70SB and have been at it for 4 hours. Usually I have a bunch of videos on the RadiumOne page, but there was ONE today. Having to double time the SBTV to make up for it. And surveys aren't crediting (of course).


----------



## mpillow

LOL Keno...I bet my forest is bigger than yours!....this is Maine after all! We had to rent a big chipper when we had some old white pines that had a 3-4 ft diameter down ...they were huge and old....I don't put it on my garden because it adds acid to my already acidic soil!...corrected with lime and hard wood ashes but meaning added testing and amending...grass clippings are my fave to mulch with but the goats get all of those! I have a 2 acre lawn that I push mow (w/bagger) and dump into the pasture for the goats...old carpet remnants flipped upside down work great....if you can lay your hands on some!
Had to use the laundromat today as its done nothing but rain....$2.50 I did not want to spend! but free wifi there so swagbucks earned! My dishwasher broke right before DH was laid off and I found my light bill is now $13 cheaper a month!
Pam did you sell any goats? I'm milking 3 pretty regularly....but ready to pull babies during the day for evening milking....my little calf is getting 1.5 gallons a day and doing great...
I got over 600 yesterday with bonus and at 190 ish now...my trusted survey page won't load..proxy error!


----------



## Pam6

I did over 500 points yesterday with the bonus! I ended up with 38 points in Jun videos at midnight! 
I sold one of my goats. A little buckling. I kept all four of the little doelings. I am up to 7 does now. One is a bottle baby....I am milking her mama. Twins are still on their momma, and the singleton is still on her momma.


----------



## nightfire

Anyone else having trusted survey problems? I sent them a ticket about the issue I was having on the one browser, but I could still get to them on a different one. Now both aren't working! They get two more days max, then I'm sending in another ticket. They sent a response to the first one saying it could take 2 weeks to fix. What a pain trying to get swagbucks without any surveys!


----------



## mpillow

my surveys started working right after my last post...I use firefox primarily...near 550 points....and I have ciggarrettes coming in the mail for 200 on one survey...I don't really smake but my friend does so I'll have her smoke 'em and critiques them!

Today is DD now 11 birthday and its knitting circle day at library...she plays with a friend here on Tues. so we brought two of the baby goats for playing outside....the women fell instantly in love...talk about some spoiled babies!

code out for a few more mins!


----------



## keno12

Mpillow- I know your forest is bigger! We've got around 4 acres, not bad. Manageable. I wouldn't want more until I was healthy enough to help out on a consistent basis. Nice size yard that the dogs run in (own?) with a gated off garden...only way to keep them and other furry 4 legged creatures out!

Store the next town over has triple coupons this week, starting tomorrow. Hoping I can put some of the SB ones to use! The boy has specific things we are getting/stocking up on, and the store only allows a certain # of printed coupons per customer. If I'm feeling well, I may head back up there Thursday AM for some more deals and use my computer in the bookstore nearby.

Had trouble getting surveys to credit. Finally got my 70 pts. The Boy finished his not too long ago after i showed him all the possible bonus SBs!


----------



## mpillow

okay I did Peanut Lab offers in IE because they did not credit in FF
34 diabetic wristband
34 fitness pass
204 insurance....3 pages of info then I clicked on 2 of the ins. co and entered my zip credit in 5 min


----------



## keno12

May try IE (even though I dislike it) bc a lot of offers are coming up saying 'a participant in your household has already done this.'.....and I know I didn't do those surveys! The history/cache/cookies are always cleared after every SB session, so maybe it's the browser? The boy uses a different computer (the few times he's gotten on SB).


----------



## Pam6

I am up 186 SB so far for today. I could not even qualify for any surveys...now there isn't any on my dashboard.


----------



## keno12

That's good for no surveys! SBTV?


----------



## earthkitty

Good Lord, I don't usually do the surveys because the few I have tried, I didn't qualify for.

Well, I just went through the preliminary questions on one, fine, sends me to the survey, I spend half an hour taking the stupid thing, it says thank you, was it enjoyable, then tells me I didn't qualify!!!!

Is that normal? I have yet to get any more than the "thanks for trying" swag buck.


----------



## keno12

Same thing happened to me a few times today. Frustrating. Still haven't met my quota today.


earthkitty said:


> Good Lord, I don't usually do the surveys because the few I have tried, I didn't qualify for.
> 
> Well, I just went through the preliminary questions on one, fine, sends me to the survey, I spend half an hour taking the stupid thing, it says thank you, was it enjoyable, then tells me I didn't qualify!!!!
> 
> Is that normal? I have yet to get any more than the "thanks for trying" swag buck.


----------



## Pam6

keno12 said:


> That's good for no surveys! SBTV?


I am at 229 points now.
36 in swagtv
50 swag mobile
107 referrals (5 active referrals)
10 games
6 in Jun group videos
3 for survey dq's
14 searching
3 daily poll and NOSO


----------



## earthkitty

Well I really like using the search engine for swag bucks, because that is just free money. I am going to be searching anyway, and usually can get a five dollar amazon card every couple of months or so. But the time return on the other things is just not worth it to me. 

It must take some of you hours every single day to accumulate the numbers that you do!!!! Has anyone here figured what it breaks down to per hour?


----------



## Pam6

earthkitty said:


> Well I really like using the search engine for swag bucks, because that is just free money. I am going to be searching anyway, and usually can get a five dollar amazon card every couple of months or so. But the time return on the other things is just not worth it to me.
> 
> It must take some of you hours every single day to accumulate the numbers that you do!!!! Has anyone here figured what it breaks down to per hour?


I don't think about the 'time' spent on swagbucks because usually I am doing it while doing other things. Swabmobile (50 swagbucks a day) runs completely on its own. The other stuff I can do (or not do) while we are watching tv in our down time in the evening....games, videos, ect...
I hit the same sites everyday (what can I say, I am very predictable) so I go through swagbucks and get my search wins in. 
Yesterday I got my second win by searching for afghan patterns. I found a super cute one and I am getting the book from my local library. 
I am going to JoAnn's to get yarn for another afghan I am working on. Don't even ask about the time and money that I put into an afghan!! ACK! The return rate on that would be negative!! LOL! 
I consider Swagbucks a hobby that I happen to make money on instead of it costing money! Like all of my other hobbies! LOL!


----------



## keno12

Mpillow- Do you remember which survey was for the cigs? The Boy's dad (and brothers and sister and gosh, his whole fam except him, smart boy) smoke, so I know plenty of people I could pass them off too, unfortunately. Sorry, smoking is a pet peeve of mine (respiratory issues and all) /rant. But I'll do it for 200SB!

EarthKitty- I saw a breakdown on some other website a while back, not sure if it's still accurate and unfortunately I don't remember what it was. The vast majority of us don't use SB as our only site. And I know a lot of us are at home during the day, so having the computer up and running is not a big deal. For me personally, SB is *completely* worth the time I put into it.


----------



## keno12

So...our cell phone company is doing away with unlimited data plans (which we currently have). Needless to say, I've been using some data since I found this site, the FB page, and have increased my daily SB earnings. 

The Boy talked about switching back to basic phones (call me a brat, I looked at him like he had 2 heads...but he leaves the house 5 days a week and can do Internet stuff to his hearts content at work for 8-12+ hrs a day). My smartphone is my only way of accessing the internet, and I just recently figured out a way to rig it to my laptop. 

So our options are go with one of the local providers (capped data plans and crazy expensive, cheapest is around $80/month for 5gb), and watch our data usage like hawks, and go back to basic phones. 

Keep smartphones and go with whatever limited data plans they roll out, and again, watch data usage like hawks.

Debate about the phones (his has a cracked screen so bad you can barely see it and mine freezes/shuts down more times than not. We can upgrade, and were planning to, in June, until they came out with this mess), and drive into town to do Internet stuff.

I only put this out there bc since I found this site and started doing SB on a daily basis, I've developed a structured day. I get up at 4:30 w the Boy and the dogs, do the morning dog stuff, coffee, some news, coffee, some chores, coffee, then SB for a bit until the dogs and I either go for a walk or a romp in the woods/yard/playdate with a friend. Home for them to nap and I do SB and chores, prep dinner, SB, dinner, SB, bed.

Before...you don't even want to know. (The above is on days I'm feeling well, can move/get out of bed with minimal/no pain, etc) It was pretty much read/watch TV in bed, let the dogs out to play in the yard by themselves, sleep. 

Anyway, this is long enough. I need to go find a survey that will credit. I've been DQd from ones about wine, animals and sports. I think SB has a personal vendetta.


----------



## mpillow

why not get wifi or dsl for $25-30/month and go with basic phones?
or get a pkg deal with cable/sat. provider?

I'm thinking of getting it at home but still on the fence as the library is close by and a nice escape from the madness of 2 teenagers, a tween with BIG issues and a grumpy unemployed husband!


----------



## Terri

When I get up very early, I do a search. I usually get points for it within a dozen searches, and then I can search again in an hour or two and get points again. 

Usually 5 minutes (combined) work gets me 14 points. I can come back later to play the games or whatever. I am not a die-hard swagger, but I just put in for a third payment of $5. I am not much into wifi or consumer goods, but cash is VERY acceptable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nightfire

Check out the portable wifi stuff. I know some cell phone companies offer them..Just don't know if they are unlimited data or what the deal is with them. I'm hoping that by the time I'm ready to get some land, that satellite internet will have come down in price. I think it's more expensive than cable internet at the moment, but I hate the service we get from cable internet.


----------



## keno12

Who offers wifi/dsl for $25/30 a month? Cheapest wifi (mifi, actually) around here with the lowest plan would be like 5g for $80. DSL is even more expensive, with equipment fees, 2 yr contracts, etc...not sure of the data plans, but I think he said the only reasonable company was around $60/month for 2g, and that was after a $300 install/'purchase' (even though you have to give the equipment back after you're done with it). And we'd go way over 2g, possibly 5g. Who knows.

No company around offers package deals. They do in the 2 neighboring towns (one about 40 mins away, the other about 30, and from what we hear, are trying to 'join' the two, so basically it would bring communications to the sticks). 

To give you a basic idea of this area of the sticks: I'm 25 mi away from the nearest grocery store (next county over. The one in my county is 27 mi away). I'm 24 mi away (near nothing, so it doesn't justify a trip unless I'm going there JUST for that, which I never do) to the town library. 15 mi away from the nearest gas station. Next door to the nearest farm. Also next door to the nearest hunt club. 
So...while I can see why big satellite/cable/tv/internet companies aren't clamoring to do business out here....it's also frustrating. It IS 2012 after all. I'm just glad we don't have kids. If we did, we'd probably send them to private school in the next town. The high schoolers here hand write their papers. They get into good schools, but still...I think they are at a major disadvantage, communications wise. My little brothers middle school (next town over, few years ago) was a pilot program for laptops. Everything he and his classmates did was on there, from textbooks to tests. Granted, the kids here learn a different set of skills, so....
and....I need to stop rambling.


----------



## Pam6

Keno, where are you located?
We just got DSL two years ago at my place. Before that satellite was our only choice...hughesnet. I shiver thinking about it! It was $70 a month and we got put on 24 hour punishment every time we went over our download limit for the day. ERRR!! Our DSL is now $40 a month. Packaged in with our phone (unlimited long distance) and cable with DVR for $120 a month. 
I can not imagine living without DSL again! ACK!!


----------



## keno12

Central VA. About an hour and a half from the state capitol, if you can believe it. 
Ugh, HughesNet....shudder. Have a few friends that have it. The plan we'd have to go with, just based on our internet usage (and we've tried cutting back!), it would be a $100 (one time) install fee and $100/month for 450Mb. We'd for sure go over that, (we have unlimited data on our phones, as of now, and we go over that now).

I think I'm just going to suck it up and get a Mifi. The Boy doesn't want it, bc it's a 2 year contract with Verizon, but I'll pay the ---- security deposit (since I only have an established account with another provider, not Verizon) and get one. Or maybe the other provider now has them? I haven't checked into anything about them since I moved out here, bc their cell signals don't work here. Who knows. All of this gives me a headache, and he refuses to discuss it, because he can get it at work, so what's the big deal?


----------



## mpillow

LOL I have 119 points for the day....but I mowed a lot!

25/month is high speed w/ phone company...here..dialup is $9

My husband is from Lynchburg/Roanoake area but he has no clue with pc! or cell phone for that matter...


----------



## keno12

Mpillow- wow, those prices! I know those areas well. Have several friends in the Lburg area for school. Pretty country out that way.


----------



## keno12

Came into town to run errands, and brought computer to my parents house. Good golly gosh. What has taken me sometimes a good 8 hours, today took me 30 minutes. (100SB). The usual stuff: poll, NOSO, searches, videos, DQd surveys...nothing out of the ordinary like a 500 pt credit card sign up or something. 
Taking advantage of high speed internet while I can!  See you ladies later!


----------



## nightfire

There's a code out for anyone who wants 5sb


----------



## Pam6

70 Swagbucks up for grabs in 8 codes on Monday!
The Swag Code Extravaganza Is Coming To Town


----------



## keno12

Have some more searching to do this evening, but as of now, I'm at 565 SB for the day. All i can say is, wow, if we had internet speed like that at home, I'd be off the computer before my coffee was finished. 

Excited about Monday. No idea what the daily goal will be. Probably something outrageous, since with the codes, poll and NOSO, that's 73 right there. 

A 'friend' (old neighbor) was interested in SB, and what it came down to was she wanted me to create an account for me and use it (like a second acct) because 'it sounds like too much work' :shocked:


----------



## keno12

That was an easy goal to meet today. Did it before the Boy was up, did some garden work, now off to crush cans. THAT I've been majorly slacking on. Oy.

It's supposed to thunderstorm here tomorrow. I have appts in town Tuesday, debating going into town or to my friends house (25 mi) to use internet bc I really could use the codes + swagbucks tomorrow. It would be a HUGE help towards redeeming GCs! I guess I'll see what the weather is like tomorrow AM.


----------



## Pam6

Yeah, today's goal is easy. That also means that it will not be a lot of bonus points for today. 
I wish we would get a nice thunderstorm here! We need the rain! It is DRY here!


----------



## Pam6

Don't forget to watch for all of the codes today! If you need any help please post a message and one of us will try our best to help you.
I will be in and out of the house all day...doing gardening stuff...so I will try to check in here regularly to see if anyone needs any help. The first code is already out.


----------



## mpillow

PL survey for 92 mechanical pencils----pentel brand worked for me


----------



## nightfire

There's a code out for I think another half an hour.


----------



## keno12

Got the first code, power went out. Reported it, did some chores (tried to...it's amazing how used to electricity we are...I went to plug in the vacuum cleaner and was like...nope. Start a load of laundry. Nope). So I read a book.
Power came back on just in time for me to grab the 2nd code. 

I'm glad it's a low daily goal today!


----------



## nightfire

no fair I can't get the next code as my browser doesn't support what I need to get it


----------



## mpillow

can someone pull a code #3 for me and PM it to me? I'm on dialup and it wont load up 4 me

TIA!


----------



## nightfire

pm me too please! I'd very much appreciate it!


----------



## mpillow

too late expired....bummer just got to the library


----------



## Pam6

Sorry! DH missed code #3 by like 5 seconds! The first time he put it in with an extra 'space' and when he tried to do it again it had expired! I did not have time to get one for you all and send it off to you all.  I was able to get it though.


----------



## mpillow

new one for 9sb out


----------



## nightfire

darn I missed that last one while I busy away from the computer. I'm 1 out of 4 so far. Not gonna get todays goal it looks like!


----------



## nightfire

code out for another 15 minutes


----------



## nightfire

sixth code for the day is out for another 20 minutes I think!


----------



## pamda

8 is out now..FB


----------



## mpillow

last one is 20sb--- good for 50min or so


----------



## Pam6

I got 175 sb in surveys to finish off the day with 452 SB!! I have not gotten that many in one day in a long time!!


----------



## mpillow

swagmobile is changing? heard a rumor.....hurrying to get mine done this am as I use a Kindle and not sure where to find the update!


----------



## Pam6

I heard swagmobile is changing too. I THOUGHT I updated mine correctly last night but I did not see a difference when I did it this morning.

Collector Bills are coming out too!
Get Yer Collector's Bills Right Here!

I hope everyone on here gets them all!


----------



## keno12

Where did you hear it was changing? I use an Android phone and haven't seen any updates.


----------



## Pam6

keno12 said:


> Where did you hear it was changing? I use an Android phone and haven't seen any updates.


Blog post:
Update Your SBTV Mobile App


----------



## keno12

Pam- went into the Android marketplace and read the reviews before upgrading (which i havent yet done) and from those and the blog comments it sounds like they took a step backwards with SBTV mobile. Doesn't look like we have an opt out choice though.


----------



## Pam6

The new app is a PAIN!! I have had it on going for a while and I think I only have 14 points now. It is NOT set it and forget it anymore at all! It freezes and gets stuck at the ads and I have to constantly exit out of the ads in order for it to go on. 
A big FAIL in my book!


----------



## mpillow

mine is still working on kindle w/o any update (knock on wood)


----------



## jamala

Mine crashed last night. It is now such a pain to use, I still have not gotten all my $5 agc's this month and that hasn't happened since I joined last June. With search wins down to 2 a day most days it is taking me forever to get my points.


----------



## keno12

I was able to get about 16 pts earlier today (haven't updated yet). Will wait as long as I can on the update. I usually let it run overnight. I rarely get the full points just since our connection is so darn slow, but I do get a few. The 16 from earlier were in about 2 hours on the comedy channel. 

Mpillow- you mentioned at some point that you do tasks, something with a casino, that are posted in the afternoon? I'm just trying tasks for the first time (well, just finished the 4 question 'trial' thing) and am looking for some decent payout ones. I just did one for ONE SB that was over 50 questions/google searches. Ridic, I think.


----------



## mpillow

it hasn't been regular but was around 645pm EDT...they are 4-10 points usually you google search the "casino" and tell them what page it was on and what number on that page, open the page and go to say "games" and what is the second game under featured games and copy and paste then submit....takes about 90sec at most but people use them up quick...the "ken fisher tasks" are similar but no rhyme or reason for when they post to my knowledge....you'll get 20-24 points a night usually doing these


----------



## rabbitgeek

Question for you SB veterans. 

Who is Panda Research and why are they sending me 5-10 emails a day with surveys?
And something called Dailymails or DailyNews?

And I noticed my spam box is catching about 100 emails a day since I signed up for this. 

Is that normal?

I have 338 points since starting last week.

Have a good day!


----------



## Pam6

I don't give out my real email for any of the offers. I have a spam email just for them.


----------



## mpillow

I have about 15 spam or "offer" emails....one is for the super reward wall at swag specifically because I ticket SR a lot....


----------



## jamala

If you scroll to the bottom of "most" of these emails there will be a place to "click" to remove your name from their email list. I do this when I am waiting in the dr. office --lol. I count the waiting room time as my "email cleaning time".


----------



## rabbitgeek

Is Panda worth spending any time on?

One more thing. Am I reading the chart correctly? $5 amazon gift card at 425 points is a better deal than $50 at 3150 points right? So you all just collect the $5 cards?

Have a good day!


----------



## keno12

I don't use Panda so can't say anything about it. 

Am NOT liking the new SBTV Mobile. Made me update last night. I let it run overnight, per usual, NO SB this morning. :/


----------



## mpillow

hoping someone will post kindle fire link for me!


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> hoping someone will post kindle fire link for me!


If I read correctly it did not sound like it needed to be sided loaded now. I thought you could just go to the app and install it now. If not then I think there are updated directions on the swagging101 site.


----------



## mpillow

Kindle Fire - Swagging 101


----------



## Pam6

My swagmobile is up to 30 points so far and I have not had to reset it once today! I am not hardly seeing any ads on it today either...if any.


----------



## mpillow

my mobile SUCKS !!!
lots of easy 10 point tasks


----------



## Pam6

UGH! The swagmobile has more interactive commercials now! I either have to hit "No thanks" or "Continue" in order to keep some of the commercials moving! 
I must say that I was totally spoiled by the old version!


----------



## Pam6

I am up 343 SB so far today! I got a 100 point survey earlier today. I got quads today. I have 4 of the 5 collector bills now. I need the Dunk Tank...the biggest one then I will have them all. 
It has been a good swagging day for me! I cashed out $75 in AGC this month and I already have enough for my 5 $5 for June. Now I am working on a $50 AGC for June!


----------



## Pam6

I am now at 496 SB! I got two QUICK and EASY surveys! One for 63 and one for 75! WOOT! It has been a great swag day for me! 

I have been watching swagtv while I watch softball on tv this evening and I really want to try Martha Stewart's bubble making recipe! It has Ivory soap, water, and Karo syrup in it!


----------



## keno12

I have all the bills except the Dunk Tank. I've been consistent with my searches, so hopefully I will get it in time.

The Boy and I had a talk about the data/phones yesterday. I cut back on videos (SBTV and some other $ sites, + the rarely used YouTube, etc) for a week to see if it would make a difference in the data usage. NOPE. 

With the way Verizon is doing their capped data plans, I would eat through their highest data plan in about a week, doing SB alone. That's not counting emails, social media sites, writing, etc (I write, which sometimes requires internet for research, and then of course, for uploading/emailing).

So...I've been hammering away at the SB this morning. Might as well take advantage of unlimited data while we have it, right? I intend to use it to my full advantage until am told otherwise. 

We are planning on getting into another 2yr unlimited data contract w Verizon (phones), which would allow the same thing as we have now. If that's not possible, then downgrade to basic phones and see if they would allow an unlimited MiFi (because again, we would go over the data cap very easily in a months time, and it would mean no more SB, which brings in a nice chunk of extra income a month).

The Boy has been a long time Verizon customer, so we're hoping it will help. I just can't imagine not having internet #firstworldproblems. ...especially with the closest wifi (mcdonalds) being 25 mi away. 

Oh well...we're hoping to look into it this weekend, but the riding lawn mower blew last night when the Boy decided to take it apart and play with it. So....SB for Paypal this month and for however long I can. He's out there trying to fix it now.


----------



## Pam6

Keno, I hope you can get your internet situation sorted out soon! I could not imagine going without high speed internet now that I have it! I make enough money in internet things to more than justify having to pay for high speed. 

I am glad I racked up the points yesterday on SB because I have to work all weekend. Midnight shift tonight and Sunday night, then day shift on Monday. I will have to put one of my kids on swagmobile duty while I sleep tomorrow and Monday morning. I am getting mobile done now and then I am going to take a nap so I can make it through the night tonight. I wish I had internet at work!! But, so far I have not been able to pick up a wifi connection from any of the neighbors.


----------



## rabbitgeek

Did a survey for Royal Carribean and 250 points promised. Just as I finished there is a window that says "connection lost" which is bogus because all the other tabs on my browser were active.

I feel like I was defrauded out of an hour of my life.

I did get 140 the day before.

grumble.
Have a joyful day!


----------



## Pam6

Rabbitgeek, I think that is a scam that some of the survey companies do to cheat you out of your time and points (money)! I have seen it so many times! Some companies just outright don't pay without the timeout thing. I know a lot of the people on facebook post about getting burned on them. Thankfully it has only happened once or twice to me. Usually I just get dq'd! Sometimes you can back in your history and find it and if it lets you back in take a screen shot and then turn it in and try to get credit.


----------



## keno12

Pam, did I read correctly, midnight shift Sunday, day shift Monday? Yikes!
I hated shift work. I never felt rested, even with days off. When I could get set schedules for a few wks (even overnights), I functioned much better!

My swagmobile has pretty much stopped working since the update, 
I've gotten 2 SB.

EDIT: He got the mower fixed! So SB can go to bills as planned.


----------



## Pam6

Yep! You read correctly! 
10pm-6am tonight. (then I am going to TRY to get up and go to church on only an hour of and a half of sleep.)
8pm-4am tomorrow night
12pm-8pm Monday

That is not near as bad as when I worked a couple weeks ago....6pm-6am back at work at 12 noon-8pm. I got three hours of sleep in between! 

My mom started at noon today and is working all of the opposite hours of me. 
It is GOOD money to sit and crochet or read a book or talk on the phone so I can not pass it up! If there were internet access I would have put a mattress in the back of my van and just slept at work last time but, I wanted to come home and update my blog. 

I laid down for 5 hours today...just laid there and did not sleep. I am up 177 SB for today! Way better than I thought I would do today!


----------



## keno12

Wow. Too bad there isn't internet there, I'm sure you could rack up on SB!

Still haven't gotten the Dunk Tank collector bill.


----------



## Pam6

No dunk tank here either. Yeah, I would be loading up on swagtv and trying surveys if I had internet at work!

Off to get a HOT shower...hopefully! Then back to work! 
The hot water tank has not worked AT ALL for a few weeks and I finally gave DH the "I will not be fit to live with until I have hot water" speech and he went out and got parts yesterday while I was sleeping and fixed it after I went to work last night. The top element completely fell apart when he touched it! He replaced both elements and the thermostats. 
I ended up with 187 swagbucks yesterday despite the fact that I was sleeping, working, or at church yesterday! 

Happy Memorial Day! Happy Swagging!


----------



## mpillow

its interesting....all winter I was a swagaholic....my family complained....well I was home on free wifi...now I go to library a couple times a day (less than 1 mile away).....2 days in a row after animal chores and house keeping...DH says "are u going to library soon?" because 1) he has lots of info. for unemployment to do online 2) money is tight and he knows amazon will be the boy's college texts...2 days in a row he has come down to the library to inquire on what I have done online and what or where to do something in the garden....
I sure wish he'd be a better decision maker and go getter...it cuts into my swagging time! but at least he is more accepting of it these days....He and DD16 went shopping for food and a skirt (DD has an interview) yesterday and spent nothing out of pocket...jcpenney and kmart gc's.....


----------



## Terri

I haven't gotten the dunk tank either.

The last few mornings I got the special ticket as soon as I got the first search points of the day, but I earned search points twice this morning and did not get it.

I don't think they will give out many dunk tank tickets!


----------



## keno12

I don't think so either Terri!

Pam, something similar happened to our water heater not long ago. It just so happened that I NEEDED a shower (was going into town for something important, couldn't be that important as i cant remember what it was for), and since I'm at home, I'm usually just in old scrub bottoms, tshirt, and i shower whenever, bc its not like I have a strict schedule.
He took some parts into work and it was fixed the next day. Glad yours was fixed in a timely manner.

mpillow, funny how that stuff works, right? You are lucky the library is so close! I would love that...but then would get nothing done bc I would read all day. Am impressed your daughter went shopping and didn't spend any $. SB is great! Good luck to her on her interview.


----------



## keno12

I don't think so either Terri!

Pam, something similar happened to our water heater not long ago. It just so happened that I NEEDED a shower (was going into town for something important, couldn't be that important as i cant remember what it was for), and since I'm at home, I'm usually just in old scrub bottoms, tshirt, and i shower whenever, bc its not like I have a strict schedule.
He took some parts into work and it was fixed the next day. Glad yours was fixed in a timely manner.

mpillow, funny how that stuff works, right? You are lucky the library is so close! I would love that...but then would get nothing done bc I would read all day. Am impressed your daughter went shopping and didn't spend any $. SB is great! Good luck to her on her interview.


----------



## Pam6

WOOT! I just got the Dunk Tank! Completed the collection! Whew!


----------



## nightfire

15 point swagbucks code is out now


----------



## Pam6

Thanks for the heads up on the code! 

I just got an 85 point offer on PL to credit! 5 minute wait time! It was the top one on mine about staying awake. I had to put in my email address and name and address....I always use my maiden name and the address that goes with it.


----------



## Terri

The swag code confuses me!

It asks for the first word, but the first word is a number!

Do I enter the first true word, the number, or do I try to spell out the first number???

Also, sigh, can I try more than once???


----------



## nightfire

you can try guessing until the code is expired. not sure if it is now or not, but try re-reading the hint, if your still confused you can pm me  it took me reading the hint a few times to get the right code word


----------



## Terri

OH! That was for the INTERNATIONAL people! No wonder!

Well, I did get the one for the Americans, and so I am good!


----------



## nightfire

nice! I'm glad to hear that you got the right code


----------



## Pam6

Oh good! I am glad you were able to get it Terri!

I got another dunk tank today! I sure like getting the bigger amounts for searches!


----------



## mpillow

apparently the "back" button is your friend on swagmobile


----------



## Pam6

mpillow said:


> apparently the "back" button is your friend on swagmobile


Yep! I just discovered that a little while ago! Mobile is taking FOREVER now! I really miss when it was 'easy money'!! 
I am getting ad after ad with no videos in between too so the meter is not advancing!


----------



## nightfire

There's a code out for 4sb for another 20 minutes


----------



## keno12

^ Thanks!

I finished my daily goal pretty quickly today and checked out a new site (to me anyways) that you might be interested in. Concept is similar to SB, I'm finding the turn-around time for crediting and rewards (from what I hear, are 24-48 hrs) a lot faster, which means I'm spending less time on tickets and emails to get credit and more of that time doing offers.
Am going to try and include a screenshot of my history so you can see for yourself. 

A $5 AGC is 492 pts, which I easily got in a little over an hour today (on my rigged up internet). As with SB and _any_ other webpage, it would be faster on any other speed.


Link: CantBeatFree.net - Members - Register


----------



## Terri

Has anyone figured out to make this offer work, yet? Earn Reward Points and Redeem Them For Free Stuff at Swagbucks.com

The ad has, so far, always taken me to the same website but I cannot seem to get the answer right. And, yes, I have tried all three answers of the question! Is there a trick to it?


----------



## Pelenaka

Terri said:


> Has anyone figured out to make this offer work, yet? Earn Reward Points and Redeem Them For Free Stuff at Swagbucks.com
> 
> The ad has, so far, always taken me to the same website but I cannot seem to get the answer right. And, yes, I have tried all three answers of the question! Is there a trick to it?


Link brought me to my Swagbucks inbox ...


----------



## Terri

Pelenaka said:


> Link brought me to my Swagbucks inbox ...


Strange. 

At any rate, I go to my inbox and the offer says "earn 3 swagbucks today". I clicked on the offer and THEN I copied the addy.

I am then asked to watch a video, paying attention to the ad video before the TV video. I am to click on the ad video before the TV video plays, look at the website it brings me to, watch the TV video, and then say if the ad video and the website it takes me to are the same.


----------



## mpillow

just open the first link---let it load---then second link always choose "did not see an ad"....


----------



## Pam6

Terri, the last time I had a 3pt video inbox survey it would not let me get the answer right either. Apparently sending you to Amazon with a link to the product that matches the ad or to facebook for the item in the ad does not count as an actual landing page. Then when I try to do it over it does not work after that.


----------



## keno12

Pam, it doesn't let you do it over? It's let me, the one time I goofed and didn't load the page.

Is anything crediting for anyone today? I'm on the FB page and people are posting things that are crediting left and right. I have very few of those offers on my page. It's frustrating, completing offer after offer, submitting all these tickets! Oh well, it's not like I had any great big plans today. There were a few black bears (not baby ones either!) spotted as the Boy and a couple neighbors were driving to work, so after some early morning phone calls and texts, I decided that, aside from watering the garden early in this AM, the dogs and I are staying inside. As much as I'd love to see a black bear up close....I kinda don't! 
Off to get the remaining 20 to meet the daily goal. Has everyone met the daily goals so far? Today is the last day.


----------



## mpillow

missing the dunk tank....
there is a 193 ins offer under sr that you have to get pin number on phone for that saved my butt today....
having to be at the library at midnite to sign up my son for his courses at MMA so he actually has a "lunch" period...kids who wait go without lunch...its very strict there! and the food is good so he'll not want to miss out!


----------



## mpillow

and black bears are active early am and after3- 4pm...at least that is when the hunters go after them 'round here....I've done bait sites before for them....YIKES!


----------



## keno12

I saw that some people were doing that offer, mpillow. I had another ins offer finally go through that put me over. I finished over the daily amount every day!  Can't wait for those bonus bucks to roll in! Still missing Dunk Tank though, so am still searching. 

They make kids go w/o lunch? Seems...cruel, esp given how much tuition must be. And how important proper nutrition is, etc. Hope he can get signed up!

Thanks for the info about black bears. The boy has seen a few driving to work. This is the closest they have been to the house, so far (that we know of). I'm keeping my eyes out.


----------



## mpillow

447 in 2 hrs....102 peanut coupons, sr 45 ff cpns (ticket) 193 sr ins offer....40 swagmobile...20 search points...16sr diabetic tools...poll,noso,games,vol.11 vids


----------



## mpillow

just cooled off in the .............









DUNK TANK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pam6

Glad you got the Dunk Tank! Mpillow! I hope you get it Keno!
I have got at least 3 or 4 of them now. 
I have 6 more points to go and then I will have reached the goal. I have been gone most of the day today and now I am heading out to the garden so it will have to be when I get back in. I have reached the goal everyday! I am looking forward to the extra bonus points!!


----------



## Terri

(gasp, wheeze) I got the 120 pounts. I will get a 50 point bonus.

What I did NOT get, after 2 days of trying, was the dunk tank!!!!!!


----------



## Pam6

I just got 129 points for the 10% of daily goals! Now I am waiting on the 200 bonus points! I totally forgot about getting the 10% daily! WOOT! A true bonus!


----------



## mpillow

Had both credit after very little time to swag today(129 and 200)...was at the library from 1030 to noon after being there from midnite to 2am with DS for class sign up.....did 5 baggers of grass for the goats and with the help of the neighbor boy we got PeggyPig loaded, washed and to the butcher....SHE WAS ABOUT 275-300# pig.....going to pay the neighbor boy with bacon and pork chops for helping....he is a good kid! and a huge help!
11 sb for "how to cure bacon"....LOL...baby bunnies ate planted tomatoes in one garden(dh is mad)...shot one female--all butchered 3# so a good 10# live....gonna live trap the 3 babies...not their mom that was shot...busy busy busy!


----------



## Pam6

I got my 200 bonus also!! I am up 512 points for the day!


----------



## Terri

WHOOT!

I now have enough for a $10 paypal deposit!


----------



## keno12

Bonuses came in! Still waiting on the paypal GCs that I requested a while back. They've been 'verifying' for a while. Been checking my email regularly.

Was searching night and day but didn't get dunk tank. Got all the other tickets countless times though.  
This contest was fun. It boosted my points a LOT.


----------



## hoggie

I'm a bit slow on th euptake here - I signed up for swagbucks, got y 48 points for signing up and things. But I can't see how you make more swagbucks after that. Do you get points just for playing the games? Or do you have to register your score? Or score a certain amount? And with the searches - do you have to search for a certain length of time? Or just hit lucky on today's lucky search?

Just can't see how it works out  And what's with the special offers? Do you have to sign up for them - or just look at them?

TIa

hoggie


----------



## mpillow

hoggie...google "rockin robins swagbucks tutorial"


----------



## Pam6

hoggie said:


> I'm a bit slow on th euptake here - I signed up for swagbucks, got y 48 points for signing up and things. But I can't see how you make more swagbucks after that. Do you get points just for playing the games? Or do you have to register your score? Or score a certain amount? And with the searches - do you have to search for a certain length of time? Or just hit lucky on today's lucky search?
> 
> Just can't see how it works out  And what's with the special offers? Do you have to sign up for them - or just look at them?
> 
> TIa
> 
> hoggie


How to earn swagbucks (SB):
2 SB for clicking through NOSO
1 SB for Daily Poll
5 SB for being DQ'd from surveys (25-250 SB if you qualify and get through EACH survey!)
1 SB for using the toolbar
75 SB + a Bonus 75 SB (until ?? )3 SB for every 10 videos. 
50 SB for Android phone/tablet users for swagtv
30 or more a day from search wins. Generally 3-4 search wins a day worth 7-50 SB each.
Special offers: 2- the skies the limit! LOL! The more you do the more SB you earn...some do not credit so check the Offers that credit on FB and other sites.
1-2 SB each for commercial videos 
1-2 SB each for Ad rewards...watch commercial and then input sliding numbers for credit.
10 or more SB from Tasks. I have not done any so I am not much help on this.
SB's can also be earned by playing SB Trivia Challenge on FB.
10 SB for every coupon you redeem. 
10 SB for games, 2 SB for playing 2 games up to 10 SB a day.

4-sometimes as high as 20 SB for Swagcodes. They can be found almost anywhere on the Swagbucks site...twitter, blog, facebook, homepage, swagstore ect. SB generally announces when there will be a big swag code day...a day when they put out several codes in one day. 
Following Swagbucks on FB is one of the best ways to be alerted to codes because people will start posting 'thank you for the code.' So if you see that then go searching! (Reminder that cheat sites and active codes are not to be posted in a public forum or it can get your swag account banned.)


----------



## Terri

Hoggie, when you play a game ALWAYS enter your score. You will get 2 points for every 2 games paid, up to a maximum of 10 points.

For the searches, I do far better during the middle of the night in the USA. I do a search every 6-10 seconds until I score, and then I do not search for an hour. If you search too fast the system does not like it. It is kind of hard to get points for searching during USA's daytime, as the competition is pretty intense.

Your HIGHEST scores will be the surveys, though I do not do very well during the day, here: again too much competition!

Swagbucks is a very fine way to kill time when I have insomnia, or when I get up with the sunrise (which is often). 

After the early morning search, mostly I score 10 points on the games, as well as the TV, the NOSO, and the Radium lab. None of these give a LOT of points, but they are quick and easy and it is a very fine thing to do while I am drinking my morning caffiene!


----------



## Pam6

Terri are you KansasT? If so you have totally rocked out the referral points for me lately!! Congrats on the trips and a 22 for today!! 

I don't ever enter any scores for the games. I always play Crusher. I play the first two rounds and then let it lose on the third round. 

I rarely do surveys. But I agree, they are big points when I qualify for them and do them.


----------



## Terri

Yes, that is me!

It is dead easy to get search points if you get up at 6, and during the winter I do! Now that summer is here and school is out (and both kids have graduated this year) I expect to get fewer search points!


----------



## Pam6

Terri said:


> Yes, that is me!
> 
> It is dead easy to get search points if you get up at 6, and during the winter I do! Now that summer is here and school is out (and both kids have graduated this year) I expect to get fewer search points!


Maybe that is why I miss out on so many! 8:30am is pushing it for me! LOL!


----------



## Pam6

Sweet...one of my referrals just got a 59 on a search! That brings me up to 238 points for the day so far! Tomorrow I will get my 50 birthday bucks too!!


----------



## jamala

code out


----------



## 3ravens

Got it, thanks!


----------



## Terri

Happy birthday, Pam!


----------



## Terri

I got the code also! Thanks!


----------



## 3ravens

Happy Birthday, Pam! :thumb:


----------



## mpillow

happy b-day....hope you enjoy 50 free sb!

Last month I only cashed out for $65 on sb...
$10 on superpoints
$10 on irazoo
$10 on gifthulk

so far this month:
$25 at swag ( still have almost 9000 points)
$20 at unique rewards
$5 gifthulk
close to $5 on superpoints and irazoo

swagmobile has been going without attn. for me today! FINALLY!


----------



## Pam6

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Pelenaka

Pam6 said:


> Sweet...one of my referrals just got a 59 on a search! That brings me up to 238 points for the day so far! Tomorrow I will get my 50 birthday bucks too!!


Happy Belated Birthday Pam6 !


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

Pelenaka said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Pam6 !
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Thank you! 
It is not belated at all! Today is my birthday!


----------



## Pelenaka

Asking everyone's opinion - I broke my laptop last week and before I spend $ to get it fixed I'm considering replacing it or rather having a second one. I don't know much about tablets would that be an option? Considering going with the one Verizon has with internet so I can be online when I work nights. Not a done deal because I hate having another monthly bill.

Besides the usual stuffs I blog, & of course do swagbucks, and similar sites. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6

I have a Toshiba Thrive. I LOVE IT! It has wi-fi but no 3G so there is not bill with it. It has a 10" screen. If you have a Best But near by you can put your hands on it and check it out. I have been very pleased with mine!!


----------



## mpillow

I prefer a laptop(I have HP from Walmart for about $239) .....because when the power is out I can watch a DVD if needed for entertainment...plus I can save stuff on cd/dvd....its a desktop, its portable etc....battery life is my only negative issue...I use a Kindle fire for mobile but...the keypad is a PITA...daughter has a netbook from ACER that is troublesome at best.


----------



## hoggie

SB hasn't been giving me any points for games today  I have had some for searches, but no matter what games I try, it doesn't give me ant points. Any idea what I may be doing wrong - I got points for the games the first couple of days?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## Pam6

But, for blogging and such I would prefer a regular laptop computer. I would consider my Thrive my back-up computer. Would I want to use it for ALL of my computer use...no. But I do use my Thrive way to much to be without it!! 

Hoggie, are you hitting "Play for FREE!"? Then playing the game all the way through or at least 90-120 seconds of the game? Then hitting "Back to games"? Then doing i all over again...20 times?


----------



## hoggie

20 times? I thought I had to play it twice to get 2 points? That was what seemed to happen the first day? then play two more to get another 2?

The rest of it yes, am doing all that


----------



## Terri

hoggie said:


> SB hasn't been giving me any points for games today  I have had some for searches, but no matter what games I try, it doesn't give me ant points. Any idea what I may be doing wrong - I got points for the games the first couple of days?
> 
> TIA
> 
> hoggie


Are you submitting your scores?

Today the crusher only gave me points half the time, so I switched to the fish game. Sometimes the crusher has glitches, usually it works. But not always.

And, yes, it *IS* 2 points for every 2 games, up to a maximum of 10 points!


----------



## hoggie

yes, have been submitting the scores


----------



## mpillow

code out tweet

400 ins on homepage paying


----------



## mpillow

527 in AN hour!


----------



## Pam6

*****CLOSED*****

*****CLOSED*****

*****CLOSED*****

*****CLOSED*****

This thread is now CLOSED because we have reached 1,000 posts! Please join us on our new thread *ROUND III* Thank you!


----------

